#lubuntu 2011-09-12
<bioterror> jmarsden, any ideas why lubuntu freezes but vanilla buntu not on boot?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> pcmanfm2 0.9.9 Gtk-WARNING **: load module not found in module_path: "ia_ora"
<bindi> hi
<bindi> how long is the first boot supposed to take
<bindi> just installed lubuntu 11.04 32bit on a laptop, p3 833 MHz and 256 ram
<M0hi> bindi: how long is it taking for you ?
<bindi> after the fancy "Ubuntu 11.04" loading screen, there's a blinking underscore, been like so 5 mins
<bindi> can't type
<bioterror> press ctrl + alt + f1 ;)
<bindi> lol
<bindi> right
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> you have problems with graphics
<bioterror> can you check logs?
<bioterror> from /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bioterror: hi. try pcmanfm 0.9.9. the same. no infos, no logs
<JohnDoe_71Rus> no work
<bioterror> I tried to install upgrade lubuntu 11.04 to 11.10, but my fi -mirror didnt have packages and it blew whole thingie
<bioterror> -install
<bindi> bioterror: forgot to mention, minimal install
<bindi> or alternate
<bioterror> bindi, have you install that lubuntu-desktop?
<bindi> yeah
<bindi> it's up now
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> good
<SabreWolfy> Trying to download lubuntu 11.04 from the torrent linked via lubuntu.net but all the trackers are down :(
<SabreWolfy> no matter; I'll get the ISO directly instead
<JadedJacob> bindi, are you all sorted?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> any of you in lubuntu now?
#lubuntu 2011-09-13
<zebastianortis> help
<zebastianortis> i just installed lubuntu 11-04 and when i put my flash drive in
<zebastianortis> it doesnt automatically mount
<jmarsden> zebastianortis: Does it show up in the output of    lsusb
<zebastianortis> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0cf2:6225 ENE Technology, Inc. SD card reader (UB6225)
<zebastianortis> yep
<zebastianortis> but not available on the file manager
<jmarsden> OK.  First things first.  An SD card reader is not what most people call a "flash drive"... Is your "flash drive" a usb flash drive, or is it an SD card?
<zebastianortis> its an adapter that has a usb port where you can slide in SD cards
<zebastianortis> my other laptop with a previous release of lubuntu mounts it immediately
<zebastianortis> but this isnt accessible
<zebastianortis> on here
<jmarsden> OK.  Do you see the SD Card that is inside it if you do     cat /proc/partitions       and if you do, what partition(s) are the SD card ones?
<zebastianortis> !pastebin
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zebastianortis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688071/
<zebastianortis> I added two other external drives to see if they would mount but no
<bioterror> does dmesg say something?
<jmarsden> So I'm guessing /dev/sdf is the SD card, and /dev/sdf1 is its partition.  What does     sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdf      say?
<bioterror> if the reader is found, something must be wrong
<zebastianortis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688072/
<zebastianortis> ^dmesg
<bioterror> mystical I/O Error
<jmarsden> zebastianortis: What does     sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdf      say?
<zebastianortis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688074/
<jmarsden> bioterror: Better to try to mount it than to look at errors that are hard to understand, IMO...
<bioterror> you can keep mounting ;)
<jmarsden> zebastianortis: Oh, I guessed wrong, that is a 320GB partition... not likely to be the SD card.  Did you a cat /proc/partitions before and after plugging it in, so you can tell which one(s) are from the SD card?
<zebastianortis> no  i didnt
<jmarsden> Can you try that now - cat /proc/partitions >withsdcard.txt
<jmarsden> then remove the thing
<zebastianortis> what do i do now? this is strange i thought it should mount automatically, sure willdo
<jmarsden> then    cat /proc/partitions >nosdcard.txt
<zebastianortis> bash: /proc/partitions: Permission denied
<jmarsden> Then you can look at each file and see what changed.  Or even   diff nosdcard.txt withsdcard.txt
<zebastianortis> the second one just sent me back to prompt
<jmarsden> You probably mistyped the first one... like you left out the cat at the front, or something?
<jmarsden> Two commands:
<zebastianortis> is this normal? there was an error when i installed lubuntu and i simply went on to reboot, maybe try to install without an internet connection again?
<jmarsden> cat /proc/partitions >nosdcard.txt
<jmarsden> cat /proc/partitions >withsdcard.txt
<jmarsden> zebastianortis: we don't know yet.  I don't have an SD card reader on a USB connector to test with.
<zebastianortis> nothing happens
<zebastianortis> back to prompt
<jmarsden> rebooting and reinstalling is for Windows.  Good Unix users figure out issues  and fix them :)
<jmarsden> OK, so do you now have two files withsdcard.txt and nosdcard.txt ?
<zebastianortis> by the way i created a oflder on the desktop when i click on it it says specified directory is not vaild
<jmarsden> Why are you doing extra things?
<zebastianortis> no, nothing comes up when i type what you told me
<zebastianortis> it sends me back to prompt
<jmarsden> "comes up"??
<jmarsden> Type    ls
<jmarsden> and see if the files are there.
<zebastianortis> Desktop    Downloads  nosdcard.txt  Public     Videos
<zebastianortis> Documents  Music      Pictures      Templates  withsdcard.txt
<jmarsden> Ok, so they are there.
<zebastianortis> those are text files
<jmarsden> Do look at them and see what is different between the nosdcard.txt one made without the SD installed, and the withsdcard.txt one made when the SD card *is* installed.
<jmarsden> Yes, that is correct, they are text files.
<jmarsden> Now read them :)
<zebastianortis> major minor  #blocks  name
<zebastianortis>    8        0   78184008 sda
<zebastianortis>    8        1   77668352 sda1
<zebastianortis>    8        2          1 sda2
<zebastianortis>    8        5     513024 sda5
<zebastianortis>    8       32    3864576 sdc
<zebastianortis>    8       33    3860480 sdc1
<zebastianortis>    8       80  312571224 sdf
<zebastianortis>    8       81  312568641 sdf1
<zebastianortis> nosdcard
<zebastianortis> major minor  #blocks  name
<zebastianortis>    8        0   78184008 sda
<zebastianortis>    8        1   77668352 sda1
<zebastianortis>    8        2          1 sda2
<zebastianortis>    8        5     513024 sda5
<jmarsden> I didn't say flood the channel with them!
<zebastianortis>    8       32    3864576 sdc
<zebastianortis>    8       33    3860480 sdc1
<zebastianortis>    8       80  312571224 sdf
<zebastianortis>    8       81  312568641 sdf1
<zebastianortis> withsdcard
<jmarsden> I see no difference.
<jmarsden> So the machine is apparently seeing the reader, but not seeing the card within the reader.
<zebastianortis> is it safe to unplug my external hard drive
<zebastianortis> i dont want any info on it to ge tlost
<jmarsden> umount any filesystems on it first, then unplug it if you wish.
<zebastianortis> how?
<zebastianortis> i thought 11.04 wasnt like bleeding edge
<jmarsden> However you want.  You can use sudo umount, or click buttons in pcmanfm, or any other way you know about and feel comfortable with.
<jmarsden> Who said it was?
<jmarsden> We have done NOTHING bleeding edge yet.
<zebastianortis> pcmanfm doesnt show any drives either mounted or unmounted
<jmarsden> OK, so if you have no filesystems on the external drive that are mounted, you can unplug it.
<zebastianortis> i have my backups...ok i just unplugged it
<jmarsden> OK.  So now does cat /proc/partitions   look shorter?  No sdf and sdf1, I would guess?
<zebastianortis> well what i meant is that this doesnt seem to flow naturally, i stick a storage drive and it doesnt just pop up or appear mounted already
<jmarsden> Right, and we are working on why...
<zebastianortis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688079/
<jmarsden> One step at a time.  next step is to see whether the SD card is visible in /proc/partitions.  Next guess is /dev/sdc and /dev/sdc1, so try     sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<jmarsden> zebastianortis: so far we are just looking at your system, trying to understand it.
<jmarsden> We have made no changes.  This is safe.  DO not be afraid or discouraged.
<zebastianortis> I am not afraid or discouraged, i need to go to bed in about 40 min and i was expecting this install to just work out of the box after all lubuntu worked on the same computer before
<zebastianortis> ok nothing is happening
<zebastianortis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688082/
<jmarsden> Lubuntu appears to be working fine now, too, by the way.  Let's see what sdc1 is... what does      sudo dd if=/dev/sdc1 bs=1k count=100 | file -      output?
<zebastianortis> I mean, if it installed improperly, then i can just reinstall again, unless this is expected behavior, if there is documentation on people having this problem already
<zebastianortis> well i dont have a prompt
<jmarsden> Oh... type in your password and press enter :)
<zebastianortis> i closed the terminal
<zebastianortis> i did
<zebastianortis> it didnt do anything
<jmarsden> OK... well, we need a terminal for the    sudo dd if=/dev/sdc1 bs=1k count=100 | file -
<jmarsden> So can you open a new one and try that command in there?
<zebastianortis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688087/
<jmarsden> No, you typed a "command" sdc1.  The command is
<zebastianortis> nothing happens after i type enter
<jmarsden> sudo dd if=/dev/sdc1 bs=1k count=100 | file -
<zebastianortis> did that^typed enter
<zebastianortis> nothing happens
<zebastianortis> not even prompt
<jmarsden> Hit Ctrl-C -- do you get the prompt back?
<zebastianortis> ^C^[c
<zebastianortis> when i was installing it i did get some error
<jmarsden> Not in IRC :)   Click on the Terminal window, then type ctrl-c
<zebastianortis> i checked the disk for defects first none found
<zebastianortis> yes i did that
<zebastianortis> and thats what happened
<jmarsden> Oh... So still no prompt?  Odd!
<zebastianortis> ok, something happened
<zebastianortis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688089/
<jmarsden> Oh, it started to read the SD card, but very slowly, and we killed it before it was done, I think??
<zebastianortis> I am going to reinstall and come back tomorrow
<zebastianortis> I need to go to  bed in twenty minutes
<zebastianortis> sorry
<zebastianortis> thanks for your patience
<zebastianortis> but at this time of day
<zebastianortis> it excedes mine
<jmarsden> OK.  if you do get any issues while installing, write them down exactly, so you can tell us what they were next time :)
<Soojin> hmm very odd error when using a usb keyboard on my laptop, it's like the keyboard layout is all over the place
<Soojin> so when i click on on shift or alt in shuts down my laptop
<Soojin> but writing with the laptops own keyboard is just fine
<Soojin> the weird part is that it worked fine before and then it just randomly began to behave in this odd way
<Soojin> like the keyboard has a life of its own
<jmarsden> Soojin: Or the keyboard failed? :)  Does the keyboard work fine on other machines?  That might be a simple test to decide whether the issue is with the laptop, or with the keyboard.
<Soojin> yeah i tried with another keyboard, same thing
<Soojin> maybe batteries are low on both keyboards which makes it behave in this very odd way heh
<Soojin> but it doesnt really make much sense none the less.
<jmarsden> Oh, they are both wireless?  Try a wired keyboard, they are generally simpler and more reliable anyway.
<Soojin> yup i guess ill have to dust off the oldie
<root____> hello
<root____> ho do i change a icon theme from the terminal and not the GUI lxdappearance?
<bioterror> probably editing gtk-2.0's settings.ini
<bioterror> gtk-3.0 has it too
<bioterror> /etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<bioterror> you have?
<root____> wait ..
<bioterror> /etc/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<root____> i will started a VM with lxde, sorry
<root____> under /et/gtk-2.0/ i have only im-multiprocess.conf file
<root____> how can make?
<bioterror> someone with lubuntu could check if those are under .gconf
<raj-darkmystery> ubuntu 10.04 unable to boot into graphical interface, no magic from nomodeset :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> raj-darkmystery: beter ask on your videocard driver chanel.
<raj-darkmystery> ok JohnDoe_71Rus posting this there as well.. any guidance from here?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> raj-darkmystery: what videocard model?
<raj-darkmystery> JohnDoe_71Rus, its intel
<arief> test
<arief> is there any news about lubuntu 11.10?
<raj-darkmystery> Intel corporation Sandy Brudge Integrated Graphics Controller, no graphics in ubuntu 10.04, nomodeset is also not able to solve the issue :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> try Driver "fbdev" in xorg.conf
<raj-darkmystery> ok JohnDoe_71Rus let me give it a try
<root____> many thank for the support, bye
<root____> q
<bindi> hm
<bindi> how do I get flash for chromium?
<bioterror> install flashplugin-nonfree
<bindi> doesn't work
<bioterror> did you restart your chromium?
<bindi> yup
<bindi> aha
<bindi> there's an error
<bindi> 404 for the package libnspr4-0d_4.8.7-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<bindi> http://pastebin.com/PsU3JnVc
<bkm> wow, 43 nicks! will someone please suggest a lightweight screen capture program or method for lubuntu? thanks!
<bioterror> you have in your rc.xml configured scrot to print screen button
<bindi> i think he means video
<bindi> http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/nspr/
<bindi> it's 0ubuntu3 there, while apt tries to get 0ubuntu1
<bindi> D:
<bindi> should I manually get the deb and install it?
<bioterror> give it a shot
<bioterror> you can always purge it
<bioterror> but honestly, a motu has failed ;)
<bindi> a motu? :p
<bioterror> !motu
<ubot5> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<bkm> bindi, if you are talking about me...not video
<bindi> bioterror: think i fucked up the system
<bindi> or hm
 * bkm has a lot of files named scrot* . that must have been what i used before
<bkm> .
<bioterror> you've been pressing prtsc -button like a madman :D
<bindi> hmm
<bindi> "libnspr4-0d depends on package libnspr4 (= 4.8.7-ubuntu3); however: libnspr4 versio is 4.8.7-0ubuntu1
<bindi> i dont get this
<bioterror> purge that file, and repot it as a bug in launchpad ;)
<bioterror> hmmm
<bindi> purge what?
<bindi> i tried purging libnspr4
<bindi> libnspr4-0d
<bindi> hmm
<bindi> i'll just change the mirror
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> actually
<bioterror> fi.archive is outdated
<bioterror> I tried to upgrade to oneirc and it was missing files
<bindi> can I just replace fi. with nothing? :p in sources.list
<bioterror> yo ucan remove it?
<bioterror> you
<bindi> hmm?
<bioterror> fi.
<bindi> yeah
<bindi> replacing fi. with nothing
<bindi> using nano
<bindi> think i fucked up the packages good
<bindi> or can't understand how to fix
<bindi> reinstalling
<bindi> the beauty of vbox ;>
<bioterror> no you did not
<bioterror> dpkg --remove --force-all that nprsdasd ;)
<bioterror> if that doesnt remove it, well what the heck then
<bindi> already installing lol
<bioterror> you virtual machine guys, you never have nothing to lose
<bindi> yup :D
<bindi> gotta test things before i'm telling my friend to mess up his system
<bindi> install took long enough on that p3
<bindi> installed fine now that i replaced the mirror
<bioterror> yeah, finnish is the leading ict country! ;D
<bioterror> finnish :D
<bioterror> finland
<bindi> :>
<bioterror> http://pastebin.com/jNzU7AA9 wonder why my internet sucks...
<bindi> a lot of hops there
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> I trace my friends server that lies about 15km from my home
<bindi> what
<bindi> and that many hops? :D
<bioterror> and that trace goes to sweden and germany and back finland
<bioterror> :---------D
<bindi> http://pastebin.com/aVe2R8p5 :)
<bioterror> yep, I get 5 hops from my shell
<bindi> hmm
<bindi> friend replaced his sources.list too
<bindi> but he tried installing it before
<bindi>  Näillä paketeilla on tyydyttämättömiä riippuvuuksia:
<bindi> flashplugin-nonfree : Riippuvuudet: flashplugin-installer mutta ei ole merkitty asennettavaksi
<bindi> what do? :p
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<bindi> works
<bindi> anyway
<bindi> when the system is shut down from the right corner button
<bindi> it closes everything up, and then gets stuck on the "Lubuntu" screen
<bindi> same that is shown during boot
<bindi> we waited 5 mins but nothing
<bioterror> could be acpi related
<bkm> bioterror: thx again. scrot seems to fit the lubuntu philosophy perfectly
<jordi__> hi
<kosaidpo> helo guys
<kosaidpo> i wanna reduce my console screens those console when u hit  ctrl+alt + F1
<kosaidpo> how ca i do it
<JohnDoe_71Rus> kosaidpo: resolution in concole&
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ?
<kosaidpo> JohnDoe_71Rus:  ??
<JohnDoe_71Rus> kosaidpo: smoll font and more lines in console ctrl+alt+f(x)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *small
<NoobCp> Hello,is the lubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso supposed to have a graphical live environment? I only ask because I only keep getting liek a tty or something
<phillw> NoobCp: have you checked both the iso & cd via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CheckISO_CD#A11.04_64_bit_Community_Edition ?
<NoobCp> Yep, both worked out fine
<NoobCp> Reading around seems to indicate the 64 bit version is rather experimental at this stage anyway so I'm starting to think I was expecting too much
<phillw> the 11.04 works, many people use it.
<NoobCp> I'll check if the problem presists with the i386.iso
<phillw> NoobCp: please pop a request onto the mailing list via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ContactUs
<NoobCp> a request for?
<phillw> a request for someone to get some information off you as to why your install seems to fail?
<NoobCp> well, it's not the installation that has had a chance to fail, but the live disc session
<phillw> when you say 'kind of' tty - is it a tty asking for login, or just a flashing cursor?
<phillw> My fear is that it is a video card issue, in which case you would need to interrupt grub as it boots.
<Unit193> Does it drop you to BusyBox?
<NoobCp> no login request there was just an info prompt on how to use sudo and get help on sudo and just an ubuntu@ubuntu yadda ~ something prompt
<NoobCp> err, I haven't had the chance to learn to recognize the face of BusyBox I'm afraid
<NoobCp> and I don't recall reading welcome to busybox anywhere
<Unit193> Looks to drop to TTY, try to login (if you are not already) and    startlubuntu    to see if it will start the desktop
<NoobCp> I see, I took a wild hit at startlxde instead heh, figures
<Unit193> You may also need to start X (X might need sudo, don't remember fully)
<NoobCp> well with startlxde it complained about packages that need to be installed for it to work. In any case, I'll reboot to test the 32 bit and 64 bit  discs one more time
<phillw> NoobCp: what did it say about startlubuntu ?
<NoobCp> ehh something about lxde-common or something that similar needs to be installed? don't remember
<NoobCp> if there's even a package by that name...
<NoobCp> oh, I haven't tried startlbuntu
<NoobCp> sorry
<phillw> I suspect there is an issue wit reading the cd.
<NoobCp> err, I'll head off to try just that
<Unit193> I take it that's your only computer?
<NoobCp> right lubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso also has the same problem
<NoobCp> yeah it is =C
<Unit193> startlubuntu do anything for you?
<NoobCp> nope, nothing at all, startx seemed to start x in the background or something judging by the commentary
<Unit193> No text or anything? What was the start x command you typed?
<NoobCp> just startx
<NoobCp> and no, startlubuntu caused no reaction,  straight to the next terminal line waiting for input with the friendly ubuntu@ubuntu:~ $ line
<NoobCp> of course I only just now thought of checking for signs of life in alternate ttys
<NoobCp> Oh, and for reference, earlyer today, current ubuntu 11.04 disc loaded a live session perfectly fine
<Unit193> So Ubuntu 11.04 (64bit?) works fine where Lubuntu 11.04 doesn't boot live?
<NoobCp> yep, it was infact an ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64 image
<NoobCp> and yes, that's what I'm finding here
<Unit193> Try in TTY1   sudo X   and in TTY2   startlubuntu   Long shot at best, but you might be able to install via !mini
<NoobCp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall ?
<Unit193> Yes
<Unit193> !mini
<ubot5> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Unit193> Afk for a while though
<NoobCp> k
<KM0201> NoobCp: what are you trying to do?.. (sorry, haven't really been following)
<NoobCp> Trying to test lubuntu before installing it
<KM0201> NoobCp: you need a live cd
<KM0201> or live usb..
<NoobCp> I have three live cds, two of them lubuntu, neither working, and a working ubuntu live cd, so somewhere between them there is a problem
<KM0201> do you ahve either 1. a blank CD, or a thumb drive of about 2gigs?(1gig may work.. but it may be slow)
<NoobCp> haven't tried to set up an usb booter yet
<KM0201> hmm, when you say "not working" whats it doing"?
<NoobCp> the "try lubuntu without installing" option fails to produce a desktop envirionment, leaves me in a tty
<NoobCp> in both the 64 and 32 bit version of the lubuntu disc
<KM0201> ok, whats the TTY say?.. usually there will be an error message there
<NoobCp> ahh, no errors whatsoever, instead
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> i have a hard time believing that
<NoobCp> I get a welcome to ubuntu -version- and a regular bash prompt
<KM0201> that doesn'te ven make sense
<NoobCp> ubuntu@ubuntu:~ $ or how ever that goes
<NoobCp> I can try pthotographing it for ya next time I try it
<KM0201> the screen didn't say something ike "busybox".. or something like that?
<NoobCp> nope, I checked for that, none of that
<NoobCp> oh, and another clue
<NoobCp> the starting bluetooth [ok] and doing something else [ok] lines remain at the top of the screen initially....
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> did you download 11.10?
<KM0201> cuz i've had that issue w/ 11.10
<NoobCp> Nope, the files are labelled as 11.04 and the md5sum-s were matching as expected
<KM0201> dunno
<KM0201> try booting the ISO in vbox or vmware, see if it works
<NoobCp> k, getting vbox now
<NoobCp> k, looks like setting up vbox to try things out that way is gonna have to wait for another day. Thanks for all the help all and see you later
#lubuntu 2011-09-14
<rezbd> have installed lubuntu 11.04 on my netbook
<teaser> hi, just installed lubuntu on a new netbook and have some questions I'm hoping someone here can answer
<teaser> I'll just start with the first one: how can I set the desktop backgound to a solid color?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> right mouse click on desktop. some like preferece
<teaser> well, JohnDoe, when I try that my session just quits and when I relogin I still have the image
<rezbd> is there any message board for lubuntu?
<bioterror> what kind of?
<bioterror> we have ubuntuforums and mailing list
<rezbd> ahh
<rezbd> I've installed Lubuntu today
<rezbd> having some problems with it
<bioterror> what kind of?
<rezbd> how can I use two keyboard layout
<rezbd> simultaneously
<bioterror> like change with a keyboard kombo from something to let's say US
<rezbd> yes
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#After_upgrade_to_Lubuntu_11.04_Natty.2C_my_keyboard_layout_changed
<bioterror> for example
<rezbd> thanks. gonna check it
<rezbd> is there any lubuntu sub forum in ubuntu message board? where I can discuss lubuntu problems?
<rezbd> how can I take a screenshot in Lubuntu?
<bioterror> rezbd, press prtsc
<bioterror> screenshot will appear into your ~/
<rezbd> bioterror: I've pressed 'prtSc' but no screenshot does appear :(
<bioterror> should be in your home folder
<rezbd> where can I find my 'home folder' ?  actually i'm very much ignorant about it anf first time using linux :p
<rezbd> and*
<bioterror> /home/username/
<rezbd> bioterror: i've got it. thank you so much :)
<bioterror> if you have something else, dont hesitate to ask
<bioterror> that's why we are here, I think
<rezbd> ok :)
<rezbd> bioterror: actually I wanted to activate two keyboard layout. one for English and one for Bengali. so that I can change them by pressing a shortcut key.
<bioterror> as you can see
<bioterror> there's two layouts in the upper quote
<rezbd> upper quote?
<bioterror> XKBLAYOUT="us,af"
<bioterror> you might then want it to be "uk,bg" or what ever bengali is
<rezbd> how can I find XKBLAYOUT ?
<rezbd> bioterror: is it a terminal command?
<bioterror> rezbd, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10011541&postcount=5
<bioterror> rezbd, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10844633&postcount=10
<rnadom_strin1231> LXDE FTW !
<tomeo> Will I be able to use Unetbootin to create a USB-installer of Lubuntu? (and does the space used to preserve files across reboots apply to Lubuntu?)
<svkoskin> yes you will
<svkoskin> second question; I don't know
#lubuntu 2011-09-15
<linuxman410> has anyone else been having trouble with lubuntu 11.04 errors
<orangeninja> linuxman410: no I have not tried bohidlinux
<linuxman410> orangeninja had to stop using lubuntu too many errors
<orangeninja> Yeah I am running Ubuntu and Xubuntu at the moment
<linuxman410> orangeninja i am using bodhilinux
<Unit193> !ot
<ubot5> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Unit193> Not the right place, use #lubuntu-offtopic or another one
<linuxman410> Unit193 not the right place for what
<Unit193> linuxman410: For offtopic chat
<linuxman410> Unit193 was saying i was having trouble with lubuntu errors not on topic
<Unit193> Well, this is a support channel so asking for support is on topic
<Unit193> linuxman410: Nothing personal, just trying to keep to the guidelines
<apanda_> ahoi. can i download the default ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml somewhere? mine got corrupted (0 bytes)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> apanda_: copy to flash from live session
<OlMightyGreek> hi
<OlMightyGreek> can anyone help me? when i mount a nfs share into a folder (e.g. media), ubuntu showed the mounted device on the desktop and in nautilus. lubuntu does not. how can i fix that?
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> i wanted to try lightdm and now when i went bakc to lxdm
<kosaidpo> i got this msg error Xsession  unable to lunch "openbox-kde x falling back to default sesion "
<kosaidpo> avelldiroll: salut
<kosaidpo> phillw: hello how have you been ?
<kosaidpo> Oh nones here
<Unit193> kosaidpo: WHEN do you get that error?
<Unit193> You may have to change sessions on LXDM and did you see LXDM on bootup?
<kosaidpo> when i enter my login and now cant get my old session stuff so  i have the default ugly session
<kosaidpo> Unit193: yesh its kxdm that i used to log in
<kosaidpo> *LXDM
<Unit193> Down at the bottom there should be a session select?
<Unit193> s/?//
<kosaidpo> Unit193: how can i get my old session back
<kosaidpo> i mean the file i guess i lost it now since i used to have the default session in the listbox in the lxdm  u tlkin abt
<kosaidpo> Unit193: let me check it again THANKS
<Unit193> Yep, but I'll be afk the...nevermind...
<kosaidpo> THNAKS Unit193 i didnt kno that i can get it back from there
<kosaidpo> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> kosaidpo: Awesome, glad it worked
<kosaidpo> Unit193:  :D
<kosaidpo> Unit193: do you have ny idea whats the default font in the terminal in a defautl session ??
<Unit193> No
 * Unit193 afk
<kosaidpo> ok thanks tho n have nice day
<kosaidpo> Unit193: i have some issues whit chromium it doesnt open some websites
<j0nr> hello
<j0nr> jusr installed lubuntu on an old Dell D600 Latitude running 512Mb ram. I think I need to do something with my video drivers... everything video related is ridiculously slow
<silverarrow1> what could block the windows media plugin in gnome mplayer
<silverarrow1> ?
<tomeo> I have ubuntu installed as lubuntu didnt work. Can I make ubuntu look like lubuntu somehow?
<silverarrow1> you can switch to the lxdc desktop
<silverarrow1> or gui
<silverarrow1> lubuntu should work though
<tomeo> I just installed lubuntu-desktop, but I dont understand how to start using it
<tomeo> Any pointers?
<philipballew> tomeo, what would you like to do on it?
<tomeo> philipballew: I solved it. thanks anyway :)
<philipballew> okay :)
<tomeo> Lubuntu is very nice
<philipballew> its clean
<tomeo> Even my mutlgesture trackpad works
<tomeo> however it doesnt realize when I plug in headphones
<tomeo> and there is not sound coming from the headphones either
#lubuntu 2011-09-16
<LXCC-Vincenzo> buondi'
<Daniel_Paim> Hello World
<Daniel_Paim> WHich program is better to customize Lubuntu? UCK or remastersys?
<rezbd> how can I see battery icon on taskbar?
<rezbd> problem solved
<szczur> is there any way to force program to use specific network interface?
<philipballew> can someone help me install lubuntu. when i boot the cd it boots into a shell
#lubuntu 2011-09-17
<phillw> philipballew: have you run the self test on the CD?
<philipballew> no
<Ma5t3rw1tt> I have a really quick question. I finally found out how to get applications to start automatically but I was wondering if there was a command I could add to make the program minimized?
<Gabby> when i upgraded my system from ubuntu to lubuntu, i did not see the option for encrypted /home partition.  i had an encrypted home partition, however now it just shows a bunch of files listed as *.part
<Gabby> as a resutl much of the information is encrypted
<Gabby> any suggestions?
<Unit193> Ahmuck: I haven't worked with encryption much outside of TrueCrypt, you may also like to check #ubuntu or maybe #ubuntu-beginners
<Ahmuck> ya, cept it wasn't ubuntu that borked the encrypted partition
<Ahmuck> is lubuntu going to support encrypted partitions in the next release?
<Ahmuck>  /home encryptions?
<Unit193> AFAIK, it's supported now
<Unit193> Just the convert killed it
<Ahmuck> the convert?
<Unit193> What version of Ubuntu was it
<Unit193> ?
<Ahmuck> the last one.  10.10
<Ahmuck> er, kubuntu 10.10
<Ahmuck> er, maybee ubuntu 10.10, don't recall now
<Ahmuck> prolly kubuntu 10.10
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseNotes/MaverickMeerkat I don't see anything about encryption here, but there was in 10.04
<Ahmuck> so i wonder how it or i borked my install
<Ahmuck> i wonder if there is a way to get my files back
<Unit193> Take a glance here maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1690865&page=2 or wait for another helper
<dimkins> есть кто русский?
<Mohan_chml> dimkins: English please
<Unit193> !ru
<ubot5> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Mohan_chml> dimkins: ^
<dimkins> Mohan ты русский?
 * Mohan_chml is not a Russian. But knows to use Google translate :D
<BossDj> Can anyone help me with a sound card issue?
<MrChrisDruif> Hi guys and girls
<MrChrisDruif> Is it possible to reverse the scroll direction in lxde?
<MrChrisDruif> Anyone?
<MrChrisDruif> IAmNotThatGuy; do you know by any chance?
<IAmNotThatGuy> MrChrisDruif, I have seen it somewhere. Now I am a bit busy man. I ll come back to that
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif: reverse the scroll direction?
<IAmNotThatGuy> 5 mins
<MrChrisDruif> KM0201; yeah, like they've got in Mac Lion
<jmarsden> MrChrisDruif: Are you writing in a language that is written right-to-left?  Learning Hebrew, or something like that?
<MrChrisDruif> >_<
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif: considering i don't use mac lion, i don't really understand what you mean by "scroll direction"
<MrChrisDruif> Well, when you scroll with the mouse wheel (or on the trackpad) you move the page down with by "pulling down", but I want to reverse that
<MrChrisDruif> Like in this article: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/reverse-natural-scrolling-ubuntu-os-lion/
<MrChrisDruif> I've managed to get it working in Gnome, but I also want it in lxde (if possible)
<MikeChelen> where should lubuntu bugs be reported? can't find an option to create a new issue on launchpad
<jmarsden> Launchpad is the correct place.
<jmarsden> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs  should have all the details.
<MikeChelen> jmarsden: ah ok, its not a crash though, just noticed the filename for the iso in the lubuntu torrent is wrong
<jmarsden> So the bug is a typo in a wiki page?  Which page? you or I can fix that!
<MikeChelen> it should be reported in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/ even if it is for lubuntu right
<MikeChelen> not wiki
<MikeChelen> well, idk maybe
<MikeChelen> on this page: http://lubuntu.lafibre.info/11.04/
<jmarsden> That's not an official Lubuntu website... reportthat to whoever runs that site.
<MikeChelen> hmm its linked from official lubuntu site
<MikeChelen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#A11.04
<jmarsden> Yes, it is someone who is part of the Lubuntu community, I forget who :)
<MikeChelen> its the official download link tho
<jmarsden> If there is a typo in the help.ubuntu.com page, tell me and I'll fix it right now.
<MikeChelen> its not on that page itself
<jmarsden> Wait... the official download location for 11.04 is the lafibre site?
<MikeChelen> yes it seems so
<jmarsden> That's new... let me check...
<MikeChelen> okey
<jmarsden> Looks like someone rewrote that page relatively recently, or else my memory is really bad...!
<jmarsden> But you can't really file bugs about a non-Ubuntu site in LP, it doesn't really make sense, Ubuntu people can't fix that.
<MikeChelen> its just weird because there is no other official download source
<MikeChelen> guess i could add a note on the wiki page about the problem
<jmarsden> well, 11.04 was not officially a Ubuntu release, we only became "official" from a Ubuntu/Canonical perspective in 11.10 :)
<jmarsden> Better to post to the lubuntu-desktop mailing list, if you are already on that?
<jmarsden> I'm trying to figure out whose site the lubuntu.lafibre.info is :)
<jmarsden> Might be gilir, it is registered in France.
<MikeChelen> ah ok
<MikeChelen> i dont usually read the dlist, but im happy to post there if it would be helpful
<MikeChelen> the problem is that the md5 sums have different file names
<MikeChelen> than the isos from bittorrent
<jmarsden> Sure, go ahead and post; whoever owns that site will be on that mailing list, I'm sure.
<jmarsden> Oh, OK.  So you have to manually compare them after downloading; that would break using md5sum -C MD5SUMS    to test with...
<jmarsden> Although in reality bittorrent checksums every chunk of the file anyway, so I'd be prettty amazed if you gto a bittorrent download sucessfully and its md5sum was incorrect -- probably the only way to do that would be a failing hard drive that didn't write what it was told to write when you stored the file!
<MikeChelen> yeah its a bit redundant, but i had the image downloaded on one machine with a bt client
<MikeChelen> and then copied it over the local network to another system
<MikeChelen> which had no bt client, and wanted to check with md5 sums
<MikeChelen> but ended up having to install a bt client on the 2nd system too
<MikeChelen> just to check the file
<jmarsden> No, that's unnecessary, surely!  You can just md5sum somefile.iso   and then  read the MD5SUMS file and see if the numbers match!
<jmarsden> The filename being not quite the same should not be an issue for a human, right?
<MikeChelen> yeah that seemed to be the other option, but for some reason i dont think it worked
<MikeChelen> was on a windows system using some random md5 program, but not really sure what the issue might have been
<MikeChelen> at that point i was focusing not on fixing the issue, but just getting the iso downloaded ok :D
<jmarsden> If you have to use Windows, install Cygwin, then you have an md5sum command just as you do in Linux :)
<jmarsden> Anyway, OK, mention it on the list and we'll see what happens.
<MikeChelen> ah i did install cygwin, didnt realize there was an md5 util included (couldn't figure out how to install stuff in cygwin)
<MikeChelen> its a loaner laptop so i didnt want to spend alot of time getting it set up perfectly
<jmarsden> run the setup.exe and click on the stuff you want to install :)
<MikeChelen> ok, thanks, its a small issue but its nice to have everything working without manual steps
<jmarsden> Oh, I agree, we should fix it.  But you should not have needed to download twice because of this issue, that was my point, I think :)
<MikeChelen> oh it has to be selected at install time? i installed cygwin a month ago the last time i actually used the laptop, and didn't recall the install steps
<MikeChelen> oh, i didn't download twice
<MikeChelen> i pointed the bt client to the iso and used its file check function
<jmarsden> You can re-run the setup.exe from Cygwin and add stuff at will.
<MikeChelen> cool, i will try that if i have to use that laptop again
<jmarsden> That is also how you keep it updated -- run the setup and don't click any new stuff, it updates what is already there.
<MikeChelen> thats nice, i wanted to use ssh too, but couldn't see how to install it without apt-get :D
<jmarsden> :)  Yes, cygwin does have some sort of internal installer, but I just run the setup.exe when I need to add stuff, it works well.
<MikeChelen> just dont have much experience with cygwin because i havent used windows in years :)
<jmarsden> Good for you... my work needs it, so lots of machines I work on get Cygwin added to them :)
<MikeChelen> yeah this windows lappy is for work, usually i just do server stuff but this needs to run flash for video streaming, and system is probably too slow for linux/flash
<MikeChelen> i installed some windows version of git that included ssh, which was pretty helpful
<MikeChelen> but it would be better to use a more general tool such as cygwin
<jmarsden> yes... my two choices are virtualbox on newer machines, so Linux can run inside that, or cygwin on older machines :)
<MikeChelen> oh yeah vbox would let me do the full thing
<MikeChelen> but as long as i can ssh then its possible to connect to some other system and just work remotely
<MikeChelen> im trying to get it to live boot for using it with linux at home, but the wifi card requires prop. drivers
<MikeChelen> so cd wont really work
<MikeChelen> and im having some issue making a liveusb stick
<MikeChelen> which is weird because i have made these ok a million times in the past
<MikeChelen> i think my desktop linux system is trying to automount the usb stick while meanwhile i try to write the new image >_<
<jmarsden> For just ssh, you can use the Windows version of Putty.  For weird wifi issues, it's cheaper to buy a known-Linux-OK USB wifi thngie and use that, than to spend time on propietary wifi hardware, IMO :)
<jmarsden> MikeChelen: For that, just wait for the automount attempt, then umount if it was mounted, and off you go... just a timing issue.
<MikeChelen> jmarsden: i was using putty before, but had compatibility issues with key auth
<MikeChelen> oh yeah maybe i have a usb wifi around here somewhere
<MikeChelen> thats a good reminder
<jmarsden> There is a converter for the file formats that you can use to get around the putty ssh key thing.
<MikeChelen> i tried to tether my android phone a bit but dont really know the procedure
<MikeChelen> yeah i think i ended up doing something like that, it just added an extra step
<MikeChelen> and i think the first converter i got was one way in the wrong direction
<MikeChelen> since i was working remotely and couldn't change the authorized key on the server
<MikeChelen> for liveusb, having a little trouble figuring out what is the status at any given moment
<MikeChelen> it might have gotten interrupted previously and now the usb bus is messed up until reboot
<MikeChelen> the usb stick is appearing as a drive in nautilus
<MikeChelen> (my desktop is regular ubuntu)
<MikeChelen> and when i click the eject icon it gives an error about volume being in use
<jmarsden> Weird.   You could try turning off automount completely in the host OS, but I forget the details.  Just waiting a while, then sudo umount /media/whatever   (if it got mounted there) seems to work for me on a Ubuntu 10.04.3 desktop.
<MikeChelen> the usb stick activity light keeps flashing, which it normally doesnt, so i think there is just something trying to access it improperly
<MikeChelen> yeah if automount were disabled that would be fine, but usually the behavior is acceptable
<MikeChelen> also a lazy unmount might help
<MikeChelen> and sudo unmount would help too if the rogue process causing volume access is being run only under my user
#lubuntu 2011-09-18
<lamberto> hi to all i have a little problem, can anyone help me please?
<jmarsden> lamberto: No one can know if they can help, until you describe the problem :)  So ask your question, and see who answers.
<JjC2011> !Time
<ubot5> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<dun> is this the right place to ask questions about lubuntu?
<Unit193> Yep
<dun> I am curious about wireless detection in lubuntu on an older laptop. I know the idea is for the OS to be compatible with older hardware. i jsut started and install for the second time and both times it has shown as it is not connected to the network. The catch is I have it hard wired, as well as a secure wireless network and an unsecured network in the room where this is taking place.
<Unit193> Can you access the internet though? If it's an unknown device, you should be able to find what it is with     lspci    or    lsusb    typed into the terminal
<Unit193> !wireless
<ubot5> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dun> sweet thanks for that link!
<dun> No I have not been able to access the internet in lubuntu yet. But I have had success in other variants of linux were the wireless networks are detected. I am wondering if lubuntu will see the networks or do I need to point it at them?
<Unit193> You will need to connect the wireless one
<Unit193> It should "see" the wireless as long as the router is set for broadcasting (As yours is)
<dun> Perfect that is what is was hoping to have some light shed on. Thank you!
<Unit193> Are you connected yet? What type is the wireless model?
<jmarsden> Might be simpler to get the wired connection working first; then, you can use it to get any extras you need to work on the wireless NIC.
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> anyone awake?
<silverarrow> I have had some kind of hd crash
<silverarrow> and I have lubuntu on my hard drive
<silverarrow> lubuntu have acted odd lately
<jmarsden> Even Lubuntu, great though it is, has a hard time booting off a crashed hard drive!
<silverarrow> maybe not the best term to use
<silverarrow> hard drive should be all right
<silverarrow> I scanned it with ultimate boot cd, and it came of all right
<dun> I am up and running now with the install complete. I just configuered the wireless network although under the network icon in the taskbar both wired and wireless are grayed out. I am wondering if I still need drivers for both.  I will check on the wireless model i am pretty sure it is a broadcom.
<jmarsden> !b43
<ubot5> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jmarsden> silverarrow: Then... you need to describe the issue in a way that will help us understand it :)
<silverarrow> yesterday lubuntu didn't shot down properly. When I shutting down, the regular boot down menu would not appear. I got "child process would not respond" or something like that
<silverarrow> not I get "not hd detected"
<silverarrow> no*
<silverarrow> now*
<silverarrow> sorry
<silverarrow> no hd detected*
<silverarrow> a bit unusual isn't it?
<jmarsden> So when you boot the machine, exactly what do you see?  Do you see a GRUB boot menu, or does the "no hd detected" happen before that?
<dun> broadcom bcm306 is the wireless device, the link looks promising
<silverarrow> no grub, just a lot of red text, either "no os detected" or "no hd detected" it sort of varies on attempts
<dun> 4306 typo
<silverarrow> I'm not sure if red text is lubuntu or BIOS though
<jmarsden> dun: Ah, good, that makes more sense.  And then yes, the info in that link should be what you need.
<jmarsden> silverarrow: Can you take a picture of the screen (with a digital camera) when it is in that state and put it online so I can see it?
<dun> jmarsden: i now need work through the info within the provided link, I'll check back when I get done.
<dun> thanks btw
<jmarsden> dun: Cool.  I may be gone by the time you come back, 11pm here... but come back anyway, I leave the machine logging this channel.
<silverarrow> jmarsden, getting camera
<jmarsden> silverarrow: OK.  I am hoping seeing it will help me know which it is, BIOS or GRUB...
<dun> right on . pretty late here...might be quite some time, but i will be back.
<silverarrow> back in a few minutes
<dun> Driver is installed and now the wireless device is recognized. Big thanks, I am well on my way now. Until next time!
<jmarsden> dun: Good :)
<ubuntu_> hi again
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> jmarsden, still here?
<silverarrow> pictures didn't turn out very well but; I booted in lubuntu cd and hd was detected right away
<IAmNotThatGuy> Jonathan is marked away
<JohnDoe_71Rus> please test. Change user, after login xscreensaver ask password?
<AmberJ> Hello
<AmberJ> Is lubuntu going to be official *ubuntu (canonical supported/sponsered) distro when 11.10 comes out?
<head_victim> AmberJ: it already is official. You'll find daily images on the Ubuntu image server.
<AmberJ> head_victim: I'm using lubuntu 11.04 since it was released. I'm sure it got much better than the last release...There are a few kinks that I seem to notice very regularly
<AmberJ> (?)
<head_victim> AmberJ: what sort of kinks, have they been reported as bugs or can I help you accomplish that :)
<AmberJ> yea, all are already reported
<head_victim> Cool, well hopefully they're being worked on then :)
<AmberJ> ok thanks head_victim :)
<head_victim> You're welcome, feel free to sign up to the mailing list so that you can keep up to date on how it's all going
<leszek> hi
<m6locks> o hai guises
<m6locks> i got this small problem i'd like to ask about
<leszek> m6locks: just ask
<m6locks> is there like a way to hard-reset keyboard using command line? my eeePC got some cola dried up in it and it gets this periods where ISO_Level3_Shift is turned on, and all I can type is greek/whatever characters
<m6locks> alt + sysrq + r does not work
<m6locks> xmodmapping iso_level3_shift does not work either
<m6locks> (before that issue happens)
<m6locks> i can use the system correctly for some time before i'm stuck with that ISO_Level3_Shift, hard booting the system helps, but I was wondering if I would not have to reboot the system
<leszek> m6locks: this seems to be a hard problem to fix.
<m6locks> i've been googling madly, but so far no luck
<rezbd> backlight supposed to be dim when laptop running on battery, but it's not.
<rezbd> I wounder did I install Lubuntu 11.04 properl? having problem with some applications and matters. or there are bugs.
<silverarrow> is there a way to see if file checksum is correct in lubuntu?
<IdleOne> silverarrow: you mean for the .iso?
<silverarrow> yes
<IdleOne> !checksum
<ubot5> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<silverarrow> well, it is not exactly like usual
<IdleOne> hmm lets see if we can find the lubuntu checksums
<silverarrow> I am in lubuntu, which is my main os these days, and I have burnt a puppy linux cd
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> so want to verify the puppy checksum?
<silverarrow> yes
<silverarrow> but I get this following the ubuntu guide http://imagebin.org/172956
<IdleOne> look on the puppy site they must provide checksums so you can compare
<IdleOne> not sure why you are trying to mount /dev/sda
<IdleOne> read the "Checking the CD directly" section on the HowToMD5SUM page
<silverarrow> I'm just copy and pasting from a guide lol
<IdleOne> guides are just that, guides. They are meant to be read not copied verbatim
#lubuntu 2012-09-10
<bkm> is there any way to get network-manager to start in lubuntu? i'm not really sure what it is, but i have some instructions that apparently work well with network-manager.
<kanliot> bkm, network manager should be automatic.
<bkm> not for me
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager0.7/#Installation
<bkm> kanliot: thanks, i will look
<kanliot> any guesses why you don't have it on lxpanel?
<bkm> it seems pretty fragile. it seems a problem for people.
<kanliot> i disagree
<bkm> well, then what are all these people doing wrong?
<bkm> i don't have as much trouble with, e. g., `ls`, but ls is perhaps simpler than NetworkManager
<kanliot> where are you in your problem-solving?
<bkm> i'm looking at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550776 <- it was set to managed=false. so, maybe setting it to true will do wonders
<kanliot> any idea why netowrk manager wasn't starting?
<bkm> no
<bkm> i don't even know that it wasn't starting
<kanliot> can you click on it
<bkm> click?
<kanliot> should be the network icon on the lower right
<bkm> i don't see such
<Unit193> Click the blank area, that's where it always is for me. :P
<Unit193> It's there for me, just can't see the icon.
<bkm> i see a blank section in the middle of about 40% of the lower `bar`
<kanliot> should be right of the volume control
<bkm> not there
<kanliot> pgrep nm-app -l
<kanliot> that lists it if it's running
<bkm> returns nothing
<kanliot> ok
<kanliot> run nm-applet
<bkm> (nm-applet:3632): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/nm-applet' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x9408a38
<kanliot> can you clikc on it now?
<bkm> there is no it
<bkm> i have never seen that icon
<bkm> panel preferences does not mention it
<kanliot> did it give any other errors, or is it still running?
<bkm> bunch of other errors
<kanliot> it's not in preferences
<kanliot> so it's running
<kanliot> ?
<bkm> not running
<kanliot> $ lspci | grep -i eth
<kanliot> try that
<kanliot> make sure you have a network card
<bkm> 00:03.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 0c)
<bkm> 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Xircom Cardbus Ethernet 10/100 (rev 03)
<bkm> amazing! it found the onboard!
<kanliot> sudo service network-manager start
<kanliot> try that
<bkm> start: Job is already running: network-manager
<kanliot> what happened when you tried to start nm-applet?
<bkm> bunch of error messages terminating in (nm-applet:3632): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/nm-applet' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x9408a38
<kanliot> then what
<bkm> i think it just hung. did not return to a prompt
<kanliot> see if you can click on it in the panel
<bkm> there is nothing in the panel to click on
<kanliot> is it still hung?
<bkm> i ^C it some time ago
<kanliot> well don't do that
<kanliot> you're killing it
<bkm> i rebooted and i see it with the wrong icon. it seems to be network manager, however
<bkm> thanks, kanliot. i hate to reboot, but maybe i had something evil that was not making itself obvious
<kanliot> yah gl man
<bkm> that instruction about setting managed=true may have been the one. it did say to reboot.
<bkm> i wonder what set managed=false...
<kanliot> if it happens again, file a bug
<bkm> couldn't really claim that my system is fresh. i may have installed something half-baked along the way.
<bkm> can anyone try a worldcat.org link from the lubuntu version of chromium? i can see the entire page with firefox, but not chromium.
<bike> hey. i get a "not authorized" when i try to reboot lubuntu, any clues?
<ActionParsnip> try:  sudo reboot
<bike> i know that works, but its not very userfriendly , atleast not since this is my sisters laptop
<ActionParsnip> are there bugs reported?
<bike> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2014361 and some on suspend/hibernate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/961122
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 961122 in upower (Ubuntu) "lubuntu-logout is "not authorized" to suspend or hibernate" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> then its a known issue, subscribe to the bug and you can see how it progresses, also add that you are affected
<bike> hrm , it works in debian. cant be that hard to fix
<econdudeawesome> hwody all. Anyone know how to get openbox working with dual screens if building up from ubuntu minimal?
<econdudeawesome> I ask because I figure the process would be similar for lubuntu...
<wxl> hey folks, did we get rid of software sources in quantal? is the only way to access it in synaptic?
<wxl> alternately, does anyone know of a command (read: not gui, not synaptic) to add a downloaded gpg key for a ppa? (yes, i know about the add-apt-repository command)
<holstein> wxl: can you do it in synaptic?
<holstein> wxl: lol... just read.. but, synaptic does that right?
<wxl> should yes
<wxl> basically i'm trying to figure out some solution
<wxl> for me add-apt is broken and so is synaptic
<holstein> yeah... im not coming up with anything off my hat
<wxl> i'm looking at the code of add-apt now not knowing crap about python
<Unit193> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 313D312748A22A95; gpg --export --armor 313D312748A22A95 | sudo apt-key add -
<Unit193> wxl: That?  Or something else?
<wxl> that's the one
<wxl> i was just getting to the part in softwareproperties.py where that was starting to make sense XD
<wxl> one ? tho Unit193: if i'm trying to get this http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x91732A319F3E38EEEDBDF51AC8BEB4C320E36F2F&op=index how do i refer to it? as 1024R/20E36F2F where you have 313D312748A22A95?
<Unit193> You can always apt-get update to see what key is missing.
<wxl> oh! cool
<wxl> you're today's hero
<wxl> i'm trying to track down two bugs and meanwhile propose a reasonable workaround
<Unit193> I added an unreasonable one to a bug report, I used it.
<wxl> do tell
<nightcrawler786> when I try to remove firefox lubuntu removes it but then downloads epiphany and vice versa
<nightcrawler786> I want to remove the web browsers, how can I do that
<holstein> nightcrawler786: i would search in the package manger of your choice, maybe synaptic, and just remove them
<Unit193> nightcrawler786: Try removing them both in the same command, sudo apt-get purge epiphany firefox  (think there were more you had to do...)
<wxl> although my guess is some metapackage probably requires a browser, no?
<wxl> oh yikes
<wxl> is that in quantal?
<wxl> oops
<nightcrawler786> Unit193, that worked :)
<nightcrawler786> Unit193, didn't think I could remove a package that wasn't installed
<Unit193> nightcrawler786: You can't exactly, but then it won't install.
<nightcrawler786> Unit193, yeah makes sense
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> I have had troubles with gome mplayer and gecko on powerpc, and now it suddenly works!!??
<silverarrow> I can stream TV on powerpc
<silverarrow> hi margo
<silverarrow> jeg ødela oppsettet
<silverarrow> anyone of the clever guys here?
<holstein> clever ppc users?
<silverarrow> yes like youi
<silverarrow> ;- )
<silverarrow> any lubuntu user really
<silverarrow> I have made something work, but I ruined it
<silverarrow> holstein, do you have four minutes?
<holstein> sure.. whats up?
<silverarrow> I have worked with gnome mplayer and gecko to stream TV and different videos on the web
<silverarrow> not a chance on ppc
<silverarrow> for some reason
<silverarrow> I tried all the mplayers
<silverarrow> I did  a clean install to get default setup even
<silverarrow> a couple of weeks ago I installed totem
<silverarrow> didn`t work any better
<silverarrow> Totem ended up as default player, but I could double finger click in the totem window and open in gnome mplayer
<silverarrow> suddenly I tried this today and it streamed the local TV channel
<holstein> interesting
<silverarrow> it is not ppc that is imossible I think
<silverarrow> it is some kind of missing lib or app or something
<holstein> nothing is impossible... its just not well supported anymore
<silverarrow> I managed to ruin it though
<holstein> and when it isnt working, theres like 4 people worldwide who would care or notice
<silverarrow> I was rather happy with the tv functions, and tried making gnome mplayer default player
<silverarrow> well, never mine those
<silverarrow> mind*
<silverarrow> however, I know a fix is there
<silverarrow> and I know several who would be interested in the fix
<silverarrow> if I only could figure out why it suddenly streamed fine
<holstein> maybe its your connection?
<silverarrow> getting mplayer and gecko to stream well on ppc would be great
<silverarrow> no, I doubt it , the gnome mplayer streams fine on regular pc
<silverarrow> however, connection matters of course
<silverarrow> it was like gnome mplayer just cut off, and didn`t even attempt to load the site
<silverarrow> stream I mean
<holstein> but it was working fine one time?
<holstein> did you upgrade?
<silverarrow> well, until I got the idea to make gnome mplayer defaul player in browser again
<silverarrow> no
<silverarrow> well, I have the 1.0.6 player
<silverarrow> but it didn`t work any different than 1.0.5 really
<silverarrow> it was after I installed totem, and not sure what made it work
<holstein> silverarrow: i dont think the "default" player thing has anything to do with it
<silverarrow> it is a small hickup in pps is that needs attention
<silverarrow> no, but when I removed totem package it got messed up again
<silverarrow> gnome mplayer doesn`t even show in browser anymore
<holstein> you can always look at the depends for totem
<holstein> reinstall it and check
<holstein> get it working and *dont* do anything... *ever*
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> lubuntu has a secret life of its` own
<silverarrow> not even the packagers or devs and a clue
<holstein> especially the PPC stuff
<holstein> do we know who is packaging the ppc stuff?
<silverarrow> not sure
<silverarrow> there are at least two guys on the ubuntu team
<silverarrow> I even talked to one of them
<silverarrow> on the testing channel
<silverarrow> though he didn`t have much patience for mplayer issues
<holstein> depends on how you ask... you can always offer to learn and try and help
<silverarrow> yeah, probably
<silverarrow> I probably made the explanation too detailed
<holstein> well, they are just repackaging apps
<silverarrow> or really, he didn`t worke much with mplayer
<holstein> mplayer doesnt work with mplayer ppc ;)
<silverarrow> it just might do !!
<silverarrow> it really should you know
<silverarrow> it is soooo close to working
<silverarrow> and I had it there for a while until I started messing with it
<silverarrow> i think the issue can be identifications of codecs
<bkm> thank you to whoever made chromium work with lubuntu. i wish it would work with more web sites, but it's nice that it doesn't immediately run the machine out of memory as with about all other alternatives
#lubuntu 2012-09-11
<silverarrow> bkm, I haven`t tried chromium
<silverarrow> I`m on the ppc iso where Firefox is default browser
<bkm> interesting!
<silverarrow> bkm, does the flash bundle alternative work fine with chromium
<bkm> no
<bkm> not for me
<silverarrow> pepper api or something like that
<silverarrow> I hope they keep working on that
<silverarrow> it is too new to run smooth on all setups I suppose
<bkm> haven't figured out how to make it work, so i'm not one to ask. everything seems to blow up (or consume all of the limited resources) as far as i can tell
<silverarrow> I keep getting conflicting info about the papi, they have already abandoned it, or they are still working on it
<silverarrow> bkm, what kind of computer do you have?
<bkm> 900 mhz; 512 ram pc
<silverarrow> which is not too bad
<silverarrow> however flash is the most difficult thing on low specs
<bkm> seems to be
<silverarrow> trick is to find workarounds
<silverarrow> and run one application at a time when streaming any video
<silverarrow> have you found anything that works?
<bkm> i followed a hack of placing the adobe version in place of the whatever version, and that hack worked for a long time
<bkm> now it does not seem to. something has changed
<silverarrow> if it streamed smoothly it should though
<silverarrow> adobe hardly streams smooth with less than 1.5GHz
<silverarrow> it does depend a bit upon the cpu though
<bkm> a weird problem is that worldcat.org tries to tell me what libraries hold a certain book, but with chromium, the libraries never show up. i'm not sure why
<bkm> later chrome versions work as does firefox
<bkm> i'm not sure what is happening on that website
<silverarrow> anything I can test+
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> I`m not registered thre
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> I am troubleshooting totem and mplayer plugins
<kanliot> sup
<Orrin_Fox> hey there
<tony_> hello
<bioterror> morning
<Orrin_Fox> I was wondering if i could have some advice on how well lubuntu would work on my desktop, I love ubuntu but.. well it doesnt work well on my desktop
<tony_> what's wrong with ubuntu?
<Orrin_Fox> Ubuntu standard appears to lag upon entering the desktop (KDE)
<Orrin_Fox> I tried Gnome, almost similar
<Orrin_Fox> I happened to hear around the corner that lubuntu could handle the lighter-capable computers
<tony_> lubuntu is a lot faster
<Orrin_Fox> how well would you say it could respond on 256MB ram?
<kanliot> nearly as well as windows xp
<tony_>  the minimum RAM to install Lubuntu is 256 MB
<kanliot> which is good
<Orrin_Fox> cool
<Orrin_Fox> yeah windows XP was on this previously
<kanliot> just don't open 5 tabs in chromium
<kanliot> it will be slow
<Orrin_Fox> lol yeah
<kanliot> try firefox or xxxterm
<kanliot> if you get it intstalled
<kanliot> please post your results
<kanliot> we like to hear positive stuff
<Orrin_Fox> oh yeah, so far ubuntu hasnt really given me any problems
<kanliot> i'm testing 12.10
<kanliot> not there yet :)
<Orrin_Fox> ah thats cool
<kanliot> actually
<kanliot> if you are lazy
<kanliot> you can just install lubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu
<kanliot> and i think you are
<Orrin_Fox> well, i would overall just get an iso and throw it on the drive
<kanliot> you wouldn't even have to reboot
<tony_> it would be a lot faster to do it like he said
<kanliot> to use lubuntu
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/UpgradeToLubuntu
<Orrin_Fox> but, if ubuntu wont even fully start up.. i would be able to work lubuntu onto it?
<kanliot> uh
<kanliot> please be specific about yer problem
<kanliot> i can't guess
<tony_> once you get to the logon screen you can choose lubuntu
<Orrin_Fox> well, if i can install it without needing to go into the desktop then i suppose it could work
<Orrin_Fox> i can start a terminal session
<kanliot> why can't you get into ubuntu?
<kanliot> it should work
<tony_> so you are on another computer?
<kanliot> really
<kanliot> just horribly slow...
<Orrin_Fox> yeah im on another computer
<kanliot> well anyhow
<kanliot> try it out
<kanliot> should take about 100MB of downloads or so
<kanliot> mebbe more
<Orrin_Fox> I happen to have an iso on me actually
<tony_> when the logon screen comes up, press Ctrl + Alt + F2 and login and type sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Orrin_Fox> alright, yeah i can do it from the terminal
<tony_> Lubuntu should work for you
<Orrin_Fox> alright, i was just wanting some second opinions on how well it would work.
<kanliot> xxxterm
<kanliot> actually if you really need performance
<kanliot> it would be better to install from scratch
<kanliot> but i donno why ubuuntu isn't working now
<kanliot> it should start up
<Orrin_Fox> that was what i was thinking.. actually
<kanliot> for example
<Orrin_Fox> its seeming as if theres not enough ram to load it
<Orrin_Fox> i mean it shows up
<kanliot> you get the unity bar?
<Orrin_Fox> but, the side bar wont come up or anything
<Orrin_Fox> no
<kanliot> it just doesn't respond
<kanliot> hm
<kanliot> it should if you let it sit for 2 minutes
<Orrin_Fox> seems *maybe* to be a ram issue
<kanliot> but i can only guess
<Orrin_Fox> yeah this sat for.. 10 some odd minutes
<kanliot> how much swap space?
<Orrin_Fox> oh im not sure i wasnt able to get into the terminal, it locked up
<tony_> once you get lubuntu-desktop working, you might wanna disable some unnecessary daemons that are using RAM
<Orrin_Fox> yeah
<kanliot> did you ctrl+alt+f2?
<Orrin_Fox> yeah
<kanliot> are you running livecd?
<kanliot> or idd you already install?
<Orrin_Fox> no i installed it
<tony_> ok ctrl alt f7
<Orrin_Fox> well, i dont have that option right now. as its not running
<tony_> ok. sudo reboot -h now
<Orrin_Fox> mhm
<tony_> how much hdd space on that?
<kanliot> anyhow Orrin_Fox you can install lubuntu, especially with the alternate installer
<kanliot> it installs and runs great on 128mb
<Orrin_Fox> yeah, i downloaded the mini installer
<Orrin_Fox> And i have two HDs so, space isnt too much an issue
<holstein> the alternate text based installer.. im not sure how "mini" it is
<Orrin_Fox> yeah, true, ill just have to see how it goes
<kanliot> mini installer isn't for new usersd
<kanliot> alternate installer is
<kanliot> if it takes you an hour to get the 12.04 alt installer, it's time well spent
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/AlternateInstall
<kanliot> ^instructions
<Orrin_Fox> im there
<kanliot> am i wrong guys?  I don't remember the mini iso being easy to use
<Unit193> It isn't hard.
<kanliot> ok maybe i'm off base
<holstein> you'll need to download the desktop at some point though
<Unit193> Yeah, I wouldn't say you download less, just at a different time.
<Unit193> (Though, you wouldn't have a ton of updates later to do as well)
<toscho> hello
<toscho> my autostart entrys don't always work
<holstein> toscho: in what case are the working and when are they failing
<toscho> can someon help me fix them
<toscho> I have added two lines to ~/.config/lxsession/autostart
<toscho> if i start the laptop from cold they are most often ignored
<toscho> if i kill x via ctrl-del-backspace, they work
<holstein> toscho: what are "they".. maybe you just need to add a little delay in
<toscho> @xmodmap -e "keycode 166=Home"
<toscho> @xmodmap -e "keycode 167=End"
<holstein> toscho: i would try a delay
<toscho> how to?
<holstein> i would read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1152099
<holstein> seems like adding the sleep command should add delay
<toscho> thx, i will try
<toscho> thx holstein, it worked
<holstein> toscho: COOL! enjoy :)
<battlehands> can someone point me towards a latex friendly lubuntu editor
<wxl> battlehands: yes! vi ;)
<wxl> gvim if you need a gui
<battlehands> Im already in the process of installing texmaker or something like that
<wxl> there's latex-suite
<battlehands> hoepfully this one has some preset templates that I can use.
<wxl> ↑ for vi/vim/gvim
<wxl> if you're not already used to (g)vi(m) tho prolly not best
<wxl> there's also lyx and texmacs
<wxl> haven't used any but vi
<wxl> also ppl use emacs too
<wxl> there's gedit but technically that will pull in some other gnome crap
<wxl> lyx and texmacs are wysiwig which is not how i usually do latex. not how a lot of ppl do.
#lubuntu 2012-09-12
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> anyone having trouble with updates?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> just updated ~10 packages
<silverarrow> my update manager is out of order
<silverarrow> I was suggested a sudo .... and it works
<silverarrow> I do worry about my update manger
<bioterror> I do not, I use apt-get
<bioterror> works like a charm
<silverarrow> it does
<silverarrow> but why would update manger act up?
<silverarrow> I got a major update with this one
<silverarrow> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<silverarrow> it is still running ...
<silverarrow> !!??
<bioterror> what's running?
<silverarrow> the updates in terminal
<bioterror> sorry, I dont see your computer
<silverarrow> I should be more clear, but I was talking about my updates
<silverarrow> sorry
<silverarrow> how do I choose server in update manager settings?
<silverarrow> hi jonathan
<sagaci> kanliot, cat /etc/xdg/autostart/update-manager.conf
<kanliot> sgaci no such file or dir
<kanliot> sagaci,
<sagaci> there's your problem
<sagaci> ah wait
<sagaci> update-notifier?
<sagaci> does anything autostart?
<holstein> i would use tab complete to make sure you are not "fat-fingering" the path, or choosing "no such" file or dir
<kanliot> update-manager starts from the start menu
<kanliot> but not from cron
<kanliot> tab completion won't tell you if a file doesn't exist
<Shwarmin> Hi. I'm have been running Xubuntu on an older laptop for a while. Considering installing Lubuntu. Are there any important differences? Also, is there a way too keep the applications I installed on Xubuntu?
<holstein> Shwarmin: just install lubuntu-desktop, or LXDE
<holstein> lubuntu is ubuntu is xubuntu... basically
<silverarrow> lubuntu has a lighter setup of apps
<silverarrow> Shwarmin: you should monitor cpu and ram load to compare xubuntu and lubuntu
<Shwarmin> Alright thx. So is Lubuntu just Xubuntu+LDXE then?
<holstein> Shwarmin: ubuntu with LXDE
<holstein> ubuntu ships with unity as the desktop environment
<silverarrow> different burnder, CD player, browser setup
<holstein> you can switch that to whatever you like.. XFCE for examle
<holstein> example*
<holstein> ubuntu with XFCE is what xubuntu is... with XFCE and other customizations
<holstein> you can have XFCE and LXDE installed and choose between them at boot, like dual booting in a way
<kanliot> how much ram does the lappy have
<kanliot> Lubuntu runs less services
<kanliot> like no pulseaudio running all the time
<Shwarmin> just below 1 gig RAM
<kanliot> 768
<kanliot> ?
<kanliot> or like 999 something
<kanliot> if you did a fresh install, you might notice a difference
<silverarrow> you can always try
<Shwarmin> I don't remember. How can I quicly check? On windows I popped up Ccleaner for this stuff
<kanliot> but logging into LXDE, you're not going to notice a diiff
<kanliot> "system profiler and benchmark"
<kanliot> LXDE has that "freshly installed" snappiness
<silverarrow> Shwarmin: if you type htop in terminal it will show ram and cpu useage
<kanliot> he'd have to install htop
<silverarrow> ok, sudo apt-get intall htop  ?
<kanliot> he has 1GB
<Shwarmin> yes installing htop
<kanliot> no need to check
<silverarrow> I would compare loads between xubuntu and lubuntu
<silverarrow> however, both should run well
<kanliot> naa
<kanliot> should be about the same
<silverarrow> htop shows ram and cpu at least
<silverarrow> and is small
<Shwarmin> it's 968 MB
<kanliot>  cat /proc/meminfo
<kanliot> is the most exact way
<holstein> free -m
<silverarrow> yeah, it always shows a bit less
<kanliot> if you want exact numbers :)
<silverarrow> let me try it
<silverarrow> it shows exactly the same as htop on this ibook
<Shwarmin>             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Shwarmin> Mem:           968        893         75          0         14        311
<Shwarmin> -/+ buffers/cache:        567        401
<Shwarmin> Swap:          988        226        762
<kanliot> i have 4GB of swap
<kanliot> i like to swap
<kanliot> 8GB swap on my other lubuntu
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> when I was kid, we swapped c-casettes and disks
<silverarrow> I hate active swap usage reall, but great for suspend and dormant mode
<kanliot> mixtapes off fm radio
<kanliot> mom had an 8 track
<bioterror> but 8GB of swap is quite a lot
<silverarrow> lol
<kanliot> yeah but i am not lyin
<Shwarmin> impressive :)
<bioterror> I have 8GB of RAM on my Kubuntu machine and I have hardly reached half of it
<silverarrow> there is this funny slipon cover for iphone 4s, looks like a cassette
<kanliot> i never use hibernate, but i could if i ever want 2
<kanliot> i used 6.5 GB of ram disk last week
<kanliot> but otherwise never use ram
<kanliot> tmpfs
<silverarrow> weird hangup
<keln> Hello, I have an 8 core AMD FX CPU (6.0GHz) and 16GB DDR3 RAM and a 6 GB Radeon Graphics card, will it be enough to run Lubuntu?
<zleap> keln, that sounds more than enough
 * zleap drools at the thought of that spec :D
<kanliot> hmmm  6.0 GHZ
<kanliot> faster than mine
<keln> zleap: My whole machine only cost £400 though. :O
<zleap> however i guess you would need the smp kernel and not sure if the standard default kernel can access16gb ram without something else (can anyone help)
<zleap> keln, nice
<kanliot> no way 6 GHZ
<kanliot> i'm calling shennanigans
<kanliot> same for the Radeon
<kanliot> although Ace of Penguins would run pretty nice on 6 GHZ
<keln> Lol I meant 3.60 GHz
<keln> http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMD-FX-8150-Eight-Core-Processor/dp/B005UBNLFK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1347473574&sr=8-3
<keln> I have a cheap mainboard though
<kanliot> 4100 FX?
<kanliot> never mind
<kanliot> i cant read :(
<TheLordOfTime> keln:  you should test with the livecd environment, see if it runs
<TheLordOfTime> keln:  lubuntu should run on that, i've run Lubuntu on worse :p
<keln> Okay I will check just to make sure
<TheLordOfTime> this's why the live environments exist...
<TheLordOfTime> so you can do general "testing" to see if stuff runs on your hardware
<kanliot> i suggest putting the livecd on a usb flash drive
<TheLordOfTime> note that the live environment is a tad slower than an actually installed version, but it still can be good to see if it'll actually run
<TheLordOfTime> agreed
<keln> kannliot: USB? I am rich enough to run the latest technology of DVDs thank you very much.
<TheLordOfTime> USB live environments are faster :P
<TheLordOfTime> !liveusb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<keln> Premium quality of core
<keln> I doubt it
<TheLordOfTime> tried and tested
<TheLordOfTime> USB 3.0
<TheLordOfTime> USB 2.0
<TheLordOfTime> USB 1.1
<TheLordOfTime> all of them
<keln> One of my DVDs will beat a USB anyday
<TheLordOfTime> do what you will, but if Lubuntu doesn't work on your system, you'll have wasted a DVD :P
<keln> But I can formot the DVD
<keln> *format
<TheLordOfTime> DVD-RW...
<kanliot> just do whatever is easier
<TheLordOfTime> ugh
<TheLordOfTime> i hate rewritable disks
<TheLordOfTime> they futz up after a while
 * TheLordOfTime notices his server is showing a load of 14.03
 * TheLordOfTime disappears to address that
<kanliot> 14?
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> don't ask'
<kanliot> you win
<keln> Why is when I format a DVD, all content on it is erased but much of the space that was used still exists
<kanliot> donno
<kanliot> lazy bits
<Osmodivs> Hello. I use Lubuntu 12.04 32 bits. I can't open ZSNES, I get this error, I do not what does it means, Can anyone help me?
<Osmodivs> http://pastebin.com/8ZZ5YVt3
<miniCruzer> how do I apply the Lxterminal patch for the <CTRL><SHIFT>C issuing a break command
<wxl> miniCruzer: what version of lubuntu you on>
<silverarrow> 13.04
<wxl> um, silverarrow, i was asking miniCruzer.
<silverarrow> wxl, i could not resist
<wxl> well, miniCruzer, if yo ucome back and you're running quantal, you can add the lubuntu-daily ppa from lubuntu-dev on launchpad and just do it that way
<wxl> if not, yeah, you'll need to patch it
<wxl> otherwise patch -p0 < file.diff should get you there
<wxl> and if you're not running quantal but looking for a reason to, there you go. plus you can help with testing XD
<D7> some of my apps do not follow the same widget theme I have chosen, what should I do about that?
<hosoka> hello all
<hosoka> I have installed lubuntu with alternate cd and everything was installed just fine.
<hosoka> and then after reboot it tells me that the target filesystem doesn't  have requested /sbin/init.
<hosoka> No init found. Try passing init= bootarg
<hosoka> and then ends with a new line (initramfs)
<hosoka> what to do ?
<silverarrow> ho, you got no answers
<tony__> too bad
<hosoka> hello everyone
<hosoka> only getting a black screen where I need to fill in my login and password
<hosoka> how do i get my desktop back
<wxl> hosoka: does it involve a flame?
<hosoka> ?
<wxl> like this:
<wxl> http://www.bstegmaier.de/wiki/images/Xscreensaver.png
<hosoka> no not that
<wxl> did you log in then?
<hosoka> compleet blackscreen
<hosoka> it has the following after i logged in
<hosoka> e.g.
<wxl> so how do you know you need to fill in login and password?
<wxl> what versin is this?
<hosoka> hesdi@hesdi:~$
<hosoka> how do I get into a desktop environment back
<wxl> oh you're at a command prompt
<wxl> what version are you using?
<wxl> is this a new install?
<hosoka> oldi
<hosoka> 10.10
<hosoka> yes a new install
<wxl> not to question your choice, but is there a reason you chose such an old version?
<hosoka> getting difficulties to install
<hosoka> the only backup I had on cd
<wxl> well then i would suggest getting a new one :)
<wxl> old versions come with old bugs!
<hosoka> with usb it does not work well
<hosoka> i will try my best
#lubuntu 2012-09-13
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> 420?
<akls> I'm trying to use console based mp3 player moc over ssh and it's working well
<akls> but if I boot up and wont login, I can't use it
<akls> gives some alsa errors
<akls> so how can I initialize alsa from command line?
<akls> Here's a screenshot
<akls> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/71236259/2012-09-13-103331_953x421_scrot.png
<kanliot> akls, does it seem to depend on the user that is logged in?
<kanliot> also try aplay -l
<l057c0d3r> hey whats good peeps
<l057c0d3r> quick questoin....  what did i do wrong.. i made a lubuntu usb...  and had it make a persistence file.... yet its not very persistent.. it forgets everything everytime i boot....
<holstein> l057c0d3r: i just install to the USB
<l057c0d3r> was told that kills the usb...
<holstein> in what way? swap? just dont install swap
<l057c0d3r> true....  so it would use ram for tmpf
<holstein> you could set it to
<holstein> thats waht i do when i want "persistence".. but im not worried about "killing" usb sticks either.. i just want a normal install
<l057c0d3r> k..  i was just under the impression that the persistence file  would save files and installed apps ext......
<holstein> l057c0d3r: depends on how you set up the persistence... i used to try, and did actually get a few working, but i decided it was easier, and more like what i wanted in the end to just do a normal install
<holstein> if i wanted persistence like that, i might use something like pupply linux and just save the config back to the USB each time
<l057c0d3r> only reason i really didnt want to install to the usb  but use a live cd boot was because i was going to use it on more then one computer... some being a lot older then my new pc
<l057c0d3r> that way it would detect hardware on boot.....  but oh well..  third try.. and persistence seems useless at this point :-p
<l057c0d3r> i do thank you for the advice.....
<holstein> i just used a pendrive linux link
<l057c0d3r> tried that....  got a  exe from ubuntu forums that made my third one for me.... and it still didnt work
<holstein> what are the errors?
<l057c0d3r> no errors
<holstein> just no persistence..\
<l057c0d3r> said everything was created successfully....  just no persistence
<l057c0d3r> in booted into the usb atm.....
<holstein> i wouldnt imagine being able to "fix" anything from in there
<l057c0d3r> i know
<l057c0d3r> so much for third times the charm :-p
<holstein> what are you using to create the USB?
<holstein> l057c0d3r: i tried probably 20+ times and finally learned how to get a few working
<l057c0d3r> any tips you could pass along
<holstein> l057c0d3r: what are you using to create the USB?
<l057c0d3r> got a lubuntu.12.4 desktop iso and universal-usb-installer
<holstein> l057c0d3r: i did not use that tool
<l057c0d3r> mind if i ask what tool you would recommend
<holstein> im looking for a good guide
<holstein> when i did it it was pre-ubuntu10.04
<holstein> might have been this tool from in windows for all i remember http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<l057c0d3r> much thanked..  looked at a lot of guides..  most told me to do it from inside the live cd..  and select the create usb disc... however lubuntu is missing that option
<holstein> l057c0d3r: i would try with the main distro
<holstein> main ubuntu... you can add LXDE there, or maybe just learn how to do it
<l057c0d3r> heh thats the app i used
<holstein> l057c0d3r: i might have used it in windows, and with a different iso.. and several version ago
<holstein> l057c0d3r: if it is not compaitible with the currect ubuntu isos, it wont work
<holstein> i remember using some GUI, and then doing it "the hard way"
<holstein> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/diskimg/readme.txt
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence actually looks familiar as well
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent looks handy
<l057c0d3r> yeah lubuntu12.4 was in the list......  but maybe its because of 64 rather then 32 iso...
<l057c0d3r> thanks again...  off to reading some more
<holstein> l057c0d3r: i would do 32
<holstein> l057c0d3r: enjoy!
<miarf> hi, are the lubuntu (12.04) default kb shortcuts documented somewhere?
<Unit193> In ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<miarf> that's the settings file, yes
<miarf> i was kinda after proper documentation
<miarf> thanks anyway
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard may not be up to date though, I don't know.
<battlehands> I have matlab connected to my netbook via an external dvd drive.  I'm not sure how to install it using linux.  Please advise.
<wxl> battlehands: basically you need to play with your bios/bootup to get it to boot to that drive once you have an install disc in it. as far as the bios is concerned, each manufacturer and each computer is often different, so you'll need to either be more specific or google it yourself with more specific information.
<wxl> battlehands: as far as the disc is concerned, you need to download the iso and burn it to a disc. that's pretty easy.
<battlehands> wxl, the dvd is being read, and the following items are within the mathworks dvd: installformacosx.app, unix, win32, autorun.inf, install_unix.sh, setup.exw
<battlehands> setup.exe*
<wxl> oh
<wxl> hah
<wxl> i misunderstood
<wxl> okokko
<wxl> SORRY :)
<battlehands> I probably wasnt too clear
<wxl> assumedly you have lubuntu and that's why you're here
<battlehands> ^
<wxl> that being said you likely just need to run that install_unix.sh script
<wxl> probably best to do in terminal
<wxl> in case it's interactive
<battlehands> lubuntu was recommended to me because it is a "light" os and my netbook is not very powerful
<battlehands> so do I open terminal and "run install_unix.sh"?
<wxl> all the other files are not relevant though unix must be a directory that the install_unix.sh script uses
<wxl> click menu → accessories → lxterminal
<wxl> then you need to cd to the correct directory
<wxl> i'm PRETTY sure it will mount to /media
<wxl> so type "cd /media" and hit enter
<wxl> then type "ls" and hit enter
<wxl> (don't type the quotes btw)
<battlehands> yeah
<wxl> if something shows up there that looks like it refers to the dvd, then cd to that
<battlehands> I'm familiar with basic cd commands
<wxl> ok wasn't sure
<battlehands> the cd shows up under the media list
<wxl> so do get to wherever you need to be where the script is
<battlehands> also, I didn't know about /media  :)
<wxl> once you're there it's as simple as "./install_unix.sh"
<wxl> if it gives you an error because of permissions or something (it is doing an install) you may need to add sudo to the beginning
<battlehands> hmm
<wxl> which will as you for your password
<battlehands> when I do cd /media, the cd shows up, but I cannot "cd" to it
<wxl> ok if you've alread "cd /media" can you paste the result of "ls" ?
<battlehands> MATHWORKS_R2010A
<wxl> ok
<wxl> now do "cd MATHWORKS_R2010A"
<battlehands> no such file or directory
<wxl> strange
<battlehands> also, is lubuntu a linux kernal 2.6 or higher?
<wxl> well depends on what version of lubuntu
<battlehands> 12.4
<TheLordOfTime> wxl, pastebin the output of ls -l
<battlehands> desktop
<TheLordOfTime> i've seen these "no such file or directory" errors pop up if a folder is nonreadable
<battlehands> MATHWORKS_R2010A '
<wxl> go back to pcmanfm (file manager) and open the dvd — where you saw the file listing
<battlehands> err
<battlehands> MATHWORKS_R2010A
<wxl> TheLordOfTime: wrong one
<TheLordOfTime> wxl, yeah, just remembered
<TheLordOfTime> wxl, should be -al iirc
 * TheLordOfTime yawns as he wakes up from the nap he was taking
<battlehands> TheLordOfTime: time for a nap?  You of all people should understand times importance...
<wxl> battlehands: you can do uname -a to be sure but you should have 3.2.0.30.32
<TheLordOfTime> battlehands, i havent had sleep in 3 days.  i was entitled for a nap.
<battlehands> wxl:  perfect
<battlehands> TheLordOfTime: indeed you were
<wxl> anyways battlehands once looking at the directory in pcmanfm, hit f4 and that should open it up in terminal
<battlehands> wxl: pcmanfm?
 * wxl realizes, now looking at pcmanfm in quantal for the first time, it's looking gorgeous
<wxl> battlehands: file manager
<battlehands> you are correct
<battlehands> it opened the dvd up in terminal
<battlehands> I can see all of the files listed there
<wxl> what does pwd give you?
<battlehands> pwd?
<TheLordOfTime> a terminal command
<wxl> type pwd and hit enter
<TheLordOfTime> 'print working directory'
<wxl> standards for present working directory
<TheLordOfTime> whichever
<wxl> present/print, what's the diff
<wxl> :)
<wxl> gmta
<battlehands>  /media/MATHWORKS_R2010A
<wxl> WEIRD
<wxl> ok, whatever
<wxl> now you can ./install_whatever.sh
<battlehands>  /install_unix.sh ?
<battlehands> okay
<wxl> yep
<wxl> DON"T FORGET THE PERIOD
<TheLordOfTime> might need a chmod +x
<wxl> ./install_whatever.sh
<TheLordOfTime> and keep the ./
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<battlehands> okay
<battlehands> the dvd drive is chruning
<battlehands> churning*
<wxl> yeah if it doesn't run for some non-permission reason, chmod +x install_unix.sh
<wxl> that's what dvd drives do
<wxl> even when reading a simple text file. i digress…
<battlehands> what should I put for matlab root folder?
<battlehands> it is currently the directory of the dvd, which is not writable
<wxl> whatever you want
<TheLordOfTime> wxl, you mean whatever you want as long as its writable
<wxl> if it were me i might do ~/bin
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<battlehands> just ~/bin ?
<wxl> (and make sure ~/bin is in your $PATH)
<wxl> well i dno't knwo if it wants a specific directory, but you could do ~/bin/matlab
<wxl> of course if it's going to fill that with a matlab directory (don't nknow if it will) it would be lame to have ~/bin/matlab/matlab but whatever
<battlehands> folder "bin" is not writable
<battlehands> what about /home/battlehands
<battlehands> can I use that?
<wxl> ~ = /home/battlehands
<battlehands> okay
<battlehands> it won't let me use ~
<battlehands> some I'm going to try typing it out
<wxl> maybe you need to make ~/bin
<battlehands> it is installing
<battlehands> this X11 library is not installed on this machine.  MATLAB will not be able to run until the library is installed.
<wxl> uh
<battlehands> it is either libXp.so or ibXp.so
<battlehands> I can't tell which one
<wxl> how do you know those are them?
<battlehands> that's what the message says
<wxl> apt-get install libxp6 libxp-dev
<wxl> makes sense now
<wxl> you should have libxp6
<wxl> but clearly the script is compiling the source in /unix so it needs the libraries
<wxl> when you have a package, you don't have the libraries because the compilation is done ahead of download/install (apt-get install)
<wxl> that's why even though you do have libxp6 you don't have libxp-dev :)
<battlehands> nothing happened
<battlehands> I think terminal is still stuck on trying to install matlab
<battlehands> oh
<battlehands> battlehands@battlebook:~$ apt-get install libxp6 libxp-dev E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root? battlehands@battlebook:~$
<wxl> oh
<wxl> hah
<wxl> sorrry i copied and pasted that from the blog post without paying careful attention
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install
<wxl> do this:
<wxl> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ibxp-dev
<wxl> Libxp-dev, sorry
<wxl> (lowercase)
 * wxl doesn't like this keyboard
<battlehands> packet worked
<wxl> you mean the install worked?
<wxl> i fail to grok the relevance of packet in the aforementioned context. maybe you mean package.
<battlehands> wxl: the library installed
<battlehands> thank you for all of your help
<wxl> battlehands: np enjoy and let us know if you need further help, especially if it relates specifically to lubuntu XD
<battlehands> how do I run matlab from lubuntu?
<wxl> sudo wget 'https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=matlab-r2011a.desktop' -O /usr/share/applications/matlab.desktop
<wxl> you may need to edit that file and make sure it points to the correct location
<wxl> from what i see now default is /usr/local/MATLAB/R2011a for matlab root
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<wxl> battlehands: ↑
<battlehands> kk
<battlehands> ty
<battlehands> I think I should uninstall and reinstall after having seen that file
<battlehands> how do I uninstall?
<battlehands> how do I uninstall matlab
<battlehands> how do I uninstall a program?
<silverarrow> you dismantle laptop, access harddriver and with microprecision pull out the packages
<silverarrow> however, the common way is through package manager
#lubuntu 2012-09-14
<help> hi
<help> hello?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> how to redirect the sound to bluetooth headset. lubuntu 12.04
<JohnDoe71rus> how to redirect the sound to bluetooth headset. lubuntu 12.04
<MK`> When alpha/beta builds are released, do they just freeze the packages on a certain day, like the normal releases, and do some updates, and then build it with that?
<MK`> or I guess more generally, is the Lubuntu build it the same as as the Ubuntu alpha/beta/release build, just with different default packages?
<hosoka> hello all
<hosoka> upgraded to 12.10 and did not getting any audio bac
<Ascavasaion> How would a system running an AMD 2500+ XP (rated at 2500MHz) and actually 1833 MHz (real), with 384Mb RAM, 60Gb + 20Gb + 20Gb HDDs run Lubuntu?
<holstein> Ascavasaion: you can try it live... i would expect it to be quite tolerable
<holstein> i would say getting a faster system would require some more compromises
<Ascavasaion> holstein: Aaaah, thank you :)  Want to use it for storing data, Scanning, print server.
<Ascavasaion> holstein: What would you say I should rather use then?  Puppylinuyx?
<holstein> Ascavasaion: i say you should decide what you need
<holstein> i dont think anyone will argue there are faster distros than lubuntu, but the nice thing about lubuntu is the balance...
<Ascavasaion> Distro to use as a print server for small home network, with scanner.  Also to use as a music player and file server for rest of network?
<holstein> it is quite fast, but you can install anything from the ubuntu repositories easily
<holstein> Ascavasaion: depends on the scanner
<Ascavasaion> holstein: Yes, and LXDE is a nice desktop too.
<holstein> sure, but you can do all of what you are talking about without a GUI... without lxde
<holstein> is lxde a good choice? sure... do you need it? i dont know that
<bioterror> not that much RAM
<bioterror> I would not expect much
<Ascavasaion> holstein: My wife needs to be able to use the machine as well... hence why I wanted a lighter desktop like Lubuntu.  I tried Xubuntu but I never liked the feel of it.
<holstein> LXDE isnt all that much different.. without stating more about what you and your wife are looking for, its hard to say
<holstein> you can literally load up the live CD and see what its like, or install LXDE or lubuntu-desktop in xubuntu or ubuntu
<Ascavasaion> holstein: Basically something easy to use like Windows XP but simple enough to work on this old machine.
<holstein> Ascavasaion: sure, but thats opinion
<Ascavasaion> holstein: Okay, will experiment a little then.  thank you.
<holstein> Ascavasaion: i personally dont fine XP "easy to use". its likely more that you and/or your wife are just more accustomed to it
<holstein> there are more "clones" of windows xp out there that you might enjoy more
<Ascavasaion> holstein: Yes, wife is a Windows user.
<holstein> that machine should run windows XP just fine
<Ascavasaion> holstein: Yes, but I do not have legit Windows XP.
<kanliot> Ascavasaion, lubuntu will do what you want.  dont worry.  you might download the altenate cd just in case the desktop cd doesn't work right
<Ascavasaion> kanliot: Thank you :)
<kanliot> but i can't guarantee that your scanner will work
<kanliot> and generally you need 512MB to run the liveCD
<kanliot> but anythings possible
<Ascavasaion> kanliot: Oh :(
<Ascavasaion> kanliot: Aaaah, so I should experiment hehe
<kanliot> if you're going to dual boot
<kanliot> you're really better off with the alternate installer
<kanliot> the alternate installer is a lot slower, might take nearly an hour to install 12.04
<Ascavasaion> kanliot: No dual boot... just Linux.
<kanliot> ok
<kanliot> try the desktop installer then
<kanliot> make sure you "install lubuntu" not try Lubuntu
<kanliot> and select "use whole disk" not "do somthing else"
<Ascavasaion> kanliot: Okay, cool, thank you.  Will try that when I am home again.  We have laptops that we use for everyday stuff, but would like a machine to leave running downloads, to play music perhaps, to print from and to scan on.
<Fersure> Hello.
<wxl> morning
<Fersure> I'm using Lubuntu 12.10 Beta and when I try to access the preferences in gnome-mplayer, the preferences dialog completely freezes.
<Fersure> Is this a known issue?
<wxl> have you searched launchpad?
<wxl> using 1.0.6-1 i don't seem to have a problem with the dialog freezing
<wxl> it's a little slow but not freezing
<Fersure> no open bugs.
<Fersure> and uh
<Fersure> it completely freezes for like five minutes
<Fersure> or whatever.
<Fersure> then it's fine
<wxl> yeah i don't have that long of an issue
<kanliot> i've reported it
<wxl> and i have a very resource limited vm i'm running it on at present
<kanliot> was reported last month
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mplayer/+bug/1048785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1042679 in gnome-mplayer (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1048785 Gnome-Mplayer Preferences Stalls" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> yep you did
<Fersure> I have 4GB RAM and a quad-core 2.2GHz processor on this machine
<wxl> yep you've got a TON more processing power than me; memory too
<wxl> so it's obviously not a resource issue
<TheLordOfTime> *sigh*  i always love it when people don't put any data on bugs from apt
<wxl> please confirm that bug Fersure
<TheLordOfTime> s/apt/apport/
<kanliot> TheLordOfTime, what you talkin bout
<TheLordOfTime> kanliot, just the occasional whining about lack of apport bugdata :P
<kanliot> TheLordOfTime, you a dev? areyou talking about users, or devs building apport templates?
<wxl> if i may, TheLordOfTime, i think kanliot works hard to report every bug possible and tries to do it in the best possible way that he knows and i think if i were in his shoes i'd be concerned that you were complaining about this bug report?
<TheLordOfTime> kanliot, neither, i'm talking about using the apport data collection features of ubuntu-bug
<TheLordOfTime> which then autoattaches dependencies, additional config data baout a system, current OS, etc.
<wxl> doesn't it do that automatically?
<TheLordOfTime> nope
<TheLordOfTime> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<kanliot> if you could give me an example i could understand better please
<TheLordOfTime> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#A4._Collect_information_about_the_bug
<Fersure> wxl: Confirmed.
<TheLordOfTime> or you could read.
<wxl> Fersure: thanks
<Fersure> np, and ty. :>
<wxl> right under "collect information about the bug" it suggests using ubuntu-bug <package> TheLordOfTime
<wxl> Fersure: make sure you're subscribed to it too so you can keep up to date on changes
<TheLordOfTime> or if a bug is already filed
<TheLordOfTime> you can use apport-collect
<TheLordOfTime> but that's irrelevant :p
<wxl> so this is a new bug
<wxl> which he used ubuntu-bug on
<TheLordOfTime> lemme find a bug that *has* such info
<wxl> what else is it missing?
<TheLordOfTime> that doesnt' fall under the secureinfo
<wxl> anbd what, without links, would you suggest different?
<TheLordOfTime> you're saying this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mplayer/+bug/1042679) had apport data attached to it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1042679 in gnome-mplayer (Ubuntu) "Gnome-Mplayer Preferences Stalls" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> or are we on a different bug?
<TheLordOfTime> because the one you linked was a *duplicate* of 1042679
<wxl> i'm just saying it was obviously filed with ubuntu-bug
<TheLordOfTime> prove it
<TheLordOfTime> this onew was: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mplayer/+bug/1048785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1042679 in gnome-mplayer (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1048785 Gnome-Mplayer Preferences Stalls" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mplayer/+bug/1048785 was i mean
<TheLordOfTime> but its a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mplayer/+bug/1042679
<TheLordOfTime> i'm talking about that parent bug :P
<TheLordOfTime> confirming a duplicate is kind of pointless
<wxl> should have made the other one a dupe XD
<TheLordOfTime> Remember, this bug report is a duplicate of bug #1042679.
<TheLordOfTime> Comment here only if you think the duplicate status is wrong.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1042679 in gnome-mplayer (Ubuntu) "Gnome-Mplayer Preferences Stalls" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042679
<TheLordOfTime> chrono order :P
<TheLordOfTime> shut up ubottu, nobody asked you!
<wxl> i've seen bugs where that's not true
<wxl> hold on lemme find one
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> this sucks, no coffee...
<wxl> mmm iced coffee yumm
 * wxl waves his glass around proudly
 * TheLordOfTime glares at wxl evilly
<wxl> that's why i'm happy and you're a crabby patty
<wxl> :)
<wxl> speaking of crabby patties we better get on topic on Unit193 is gonna kick our butts
<wxl> Fersure: in case the above doesn't make sense you should actually confirm and subscribe to bug 1048785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1042679 in gnome-mplayer (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1048785 Gnome-Mplayer Preferences Stalls" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042679
<TheLordOfTime> except 1048785 is already confirmed :P
<TheLordOfTime> okay, screw it, coffee time
<wxl> i'm just saying the one that matters is the other one but whatever
 * TheLordOfTime heads off to find somewhere that has coffee
<Fersure> wxl: Yeah, that's the one I confirmed/subscribed to.
<wxl> Fersure: great! thanks again! i'd suggest in the future if you've got something funky, check launchpad. if you don't come up with something, then irc/mailing list is a good place to check. sometimes you just don't have the right terms. despite that, when the bugs are triaged, they'll get lumped together as dupes if they are. as a general rule, file a bug.
<Fersure> Ah, okay. ^^
<TheLordOfTime> REALLY? NOWHERE HAS COFFEE?
 * TheLordOfTime grumbles
<TheLordOfTime> anyways, yeah, reporting a bug even if another bug already exists is fine, but chekcing launchpad first is always appreciated
<wxl> indeed
<Fersure> I'll be honest, using lubuntu wasn't my first choice. ;x
<Fersure> I was hoping to install gentoo but the install completely failed. D:
 * wxl gasps in shock
<Fersure> `emerge syslog-ng` just completely failed. with seemingly no fix.
<wxl> wellll i won't start the distro wars, Fersure, but we're happy with what we got :)
<Fersure> oh, I love lubuntu
<Fersure> It's just.
<Fersure> Portage.
<Fersure> :<
<Fersure> I always loved portage. It's just... in a bad state these days.
<Fersure> So.
<Fersure> Lubuntu. :D
<kanliot> <Fersure> I have 4GB RAM and a quad-core 2.2GHz processor on this machine
<wxl> honestly i've never used gentoo
 * kanliot invites fersure to #lubuntu-offtopic
<wxl> UGH APPORT_COLLECT CAN KISS MY SOMETHING I SHOULDNT SAY HERE
<wxl> oh, no, pebkac
<jakeLubuntu> When I go to update my Lubuntu 12.04 release via sudo apt-get update, it gives me a long list of errors saying it can't fetch several packages from the Ubuntu server; help?
<wxl> jakeLubuntu: can you pastebin the results?
<jakeLubuntu> yep. just a sec.
<wxl> jakeLubuntu: also it might be useful to see the content of /etc/apt/sources.list
<jakeLubuntu>                                         W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise InRelease: File /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_InRelease doesn't start with a clearsigned message W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise InRelease: File /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_InRelease doesn't start with a clearsigned message W: GPG error: http://secu
<wxl> that's one of the bugs in ppc lubuntu 12.10 :(
<wxl> oops
<jakeLubuntu> ok, no big deal. I thought I was running 12.04 though- still applicable?
<wxl> jakeLubuntu: please pastebin the results starting with the command to the end. don't paste. pastebin.
<jakeLubuntu> how do i pastebin? new command to me.
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jakeLubuntu> URL for the paste. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205236/
<wxl> you have several errors here
<wxl> pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<wxl> it might be easier to sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<wxl> then you can cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit and it will return the url
<jakeLubuntu> yeah... i had them on a previous install of the same Lubuntu 12.04 and though reinstalling the OS would work, it didnt. :/
<miniCruzer> Fersure: :O
<Fersure> miniCruzer: :O
<miniCruzer> who r u
<Fersure> Not Joah.
<Fersure> He sucks.
<miniCruzer> he does
<Fersure> you'd know.
<Fersure> ;x
<miniCruzer> lxterminal is about to get the smackdown
<jakeLubuntu> my command line refuses the sudo apt-get pastebinit.
<miniCruzer> jakeLubuntu: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<jakeLubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205249/
<jakeLubuntu> tried the install, it's not working. lists can't be parsed. see my pastebin above at 11:43
<wxl> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<kanliot> jakeLubuntu, please pastebin /etc/apt/source.list w/o using pastebinit, just cut and paste
<wxl> then try again
<jakeLubuntu> ok, had a class end- got the sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf part, was anything posted after?
<wxl> nope jakeLubuntu go for it and try over and you should be good
<jakeLubuntu> alright, hitting the update now...
<jakeLubuntu> same issue. makin a paste with the rm results and then the apt-get update.
<kanliot> please pastebin /etc/apt/source.list w/o using pastebinit, just cut and paste  it might not be neccessary but please
<jakeLubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205290/
<jakeLubuntu> sorry, that's the paste of the code. going for the /etc now
<wxl> jakeLubuntu: try sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -rvf
<jakeLubuntu> tried the /etc/apt/source.list, must be doin it wrong. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205309/
<jakeLubuntu> i'll try that sudo command again, tried it before- results pastebin'd at 11:56
<kanliot> leafpad /etc/apt/source.list
<kanliot> no sudo
<wxl> jakeLubuntu: no it's slightly different; there's an r in there
<kanliot> we're just looking at the contents
<wxl> also it's sources.list not source.list
<kanliot> :(
 * wxl pats kanliot 
<jakeLubuntu> have source list, paste bin in 3, 2...
<jakeLubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205318/
<jakeLubuntu> tried the new rm command @wxl, gonna try the update again...
<jakeLubuntu> WOOO! *jake hugs wxl
 * wxl hi5s jakeLubuntu 
<jakeLubuntu> so, what does that command do?
<jakeLubuntu> i see it rm part of the lists, btu what are the -rvf for?
<jakeLubuntu> and the * at the end of the directory? :)
<wxl> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -rvf
<wxl> sorry had to remind me of it
<wxl> so sudo makes you superuser for the command
<wxl> rm actually is the remove command
<wxl>  /var/lib/apt/lists/ is a directory
<wxl> it includes a directory called partial
<wxl> these are indexes apt downloads
<wxl> and technically every front end (liek synaptic) downloads
<wxl> the partial one includes ones that haven't fully downloaded
<wxl> somehow or another something in there got corrupted
<wxl> since these are really only temporary files they can be deleted and will be refreshed when apt-get update is run again
<wxl> -r says to be recursive
<wxl> -v says to be verbose
<wxl> -f says don't ask to confirm, just do it
<wxl> so basically the command says "remove every apt index and any files within that directory without asking for my permission and make sure you tell me all about it. and oh, by the way, i have clearance to do it; ask for my password if you don't believe me"
<wxl> ya dig?
<jakeLubuntu> ok, thanks man. i get every word of it... so with the temp files that were deleted (and just now refreshed), they're basically what the computer thinks exists to be checked for updates?
<wxl> yeah it's like it's first going to download these indexes of what is available to download
<wxl> once it has that it can use that to download specific files
<wxl> if you're doing "install <package>" it will parse them for instances of that package
<jakeLubuntu> ok, and we just cleared what ended up being corrupted indexes... sweet!
<wxl> or if you're doing "update" it wioll parse them based on what you have already installed
<wxl> yep
<jakeLubuntu> i'm a compsci major and i love this stuff. haha.
<wxl> now i'm going to warn you that rm -rf is not a command you want to exercise lightly
<wxl> for example don't EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER do sudo rm -rf /
<wxl> man it gives me chills just typing it
<wxl> that will erase your whole hard drive without asking
<jakeLubuntu> i getcha already. any recursive deletion can be fatal to the system. that would be nice if in a different directory and rebooting a hard drive though.
<wxl> there amy be reasons to use it, i'm just saying be careful; it's clear you grok that
<kanliot> yeah that's bad when you put a space after the /
<jakeLubuntu> well, sweet. i'll save hte command in case it does it a third time. did it before on an earlier install of lubuntu, and then just now after i rebooted the system (just a school netbook, so it's not the end of the world haha).
<wxl> in general, these sorts of problems are quite rare
<wxl> i've encountered them personally maybe once
<wxl> and i have 3+ lubuntu machines
<wxl> oh, 4+
<wxl> forgot about the desktop i have hidden in the corner of the room
<kanliot> man find lubuntu | wxl
<Menethoril> Is there any shortage of beta testers for Lubuntu 12.10?
<TheLordOfTime> everyone's welcome to betatest a release :p
<kanliot> if you would like to help you are more than welcome
<Menethoril> I realize that, but I didn't want to flood the Launchpad with my admittedly amateur bug reports if it is already being tested liberally.
<kanliot> please join #ubuntu-testing
<kanliot> we will preview or review your bugs
<Menethoril> I'll do that, then.  I've got an old P4 at home I was hoping to resurrect.  Hopefully this will help both of us :)
<kanliot> :)
<Menethoril> Rather, all of us
<Ascavasaion> Lubuntu runs my printer and scanner amazingly!  I richt clicked and shared the printer on the Lubuntu
<Ascavasaion> Lubuntu runs my printer and scanner amazingly!  I richt clicked and shared the printer on the Lubuntu machine.  I was wondering how I would install it via network on this Ubuntu machine?
<holstein> Ascavasaion: i typically set the printer to be shared, and just add a printer in the wizard... usually its pretty automatic
<Ascavasaion> holstein: I got it to print and scan so easily... WOW.  I am so impressed with Lubuntu.  And it is quick.
<Ascavasaion> holstein: Is it Samba, LPD/LPR, ipp, Jet Direct, Find Network Printer, Other?  I have tried them all and no luck.
<kanliot> Ascavasaion, there's some articles on the wiki about sharing printers
<holstein> i usually double check firewall settings
<holstein> check and make sure i can ping the machines fom one another
<holstein> from*
<Ascavasaion> what ports does printing use? 9100?
<holstein> Ascavasaion: id have to look it up, but thats why i just pull the firewalls down when im on a trusted network for troubleshooting
<Ascavasaion> holstein: Okies.
<kanliot> if you just installed lubuntu, you won't have a firewall
<kanliot> nor will you need one
<Ascavasaion> I have Firestarter.
<Ascavasaion> Does this look correct - dnssd://Samsung%20SCX-3200%20Series%20%40%20entmoot._ipp._tcp.local/cups
<holstein> Ascavasaion: depends.. i would just try some different sharing configurations til it works
<Ascavasaion> that is what it autodetected.
<holstein> Ascavasaion: wont hurt to try it
<holstein> Ascavasaion: i find sometimes i just have to try a few different ones
<Ascavasaion> Okay, trying ti ... just installing drivers.
<Ascavasaion> Hmmm, it is not printing.  It is late, and I am working tomorrow... will try again another day.  Thank you so much holstein and kanliot ... Lubuntu is most impressive.
<Ascavasaion> Night night.
<holstein> Ascavasaion: GN.. we'll get it going when you have time :)
<Ascavasaion> Ta, night.
<Ascavasaion> :)
<NotLarry> ok, since I can't find the faq:)  How much space is good for a lubuntu install (I'm going to use it for pentest and netsec learning)?
<NotLarry> ok, found the faq:)
#lubuntu 2012-09-15
<johnnyzilla> hello all
<johnnyzilla> quick question i got older laptop with 2.0ghz 2gb ram is that enuff 2 run lubuntu?
<holstein> johnnyzilla: 2 gigs of ram is quite adequate for most normal tasks on any desktop oriented operating system
<johnnyzilla> ok i was lookin @ specs now i should be fine ty
<holstein> you'll be more than fine with lubuntu
<holstein> it'll be nice and peppy
<johnnyzilla> right on what im lookin 4 :)
<johnny> hey all i jus install compiz but i have no top boarder? any help plz
<holstein> Guest8510: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<holstein> Guest8510: you'll want a window decorator
<Guest8510> i got emerald
<Guest8510> but not workin let me look at notes ty
<holstein> i remember it being tricky.. but it worked eventually..
<Guest8510> is emerald in synaptic?
<holstein> Guest8510: i remember one had been removed... i think it was emerald.. i remember using a .deb from 11.10
<Ascavasaion> Morning bioterror
<bioterror> hi
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: I think I have been converted to Lubuntu :)  Got ym Samsung scanner/printer combo to work perfectly in Lubuntu last night.  All I need to still figure out is how to share it across the network and then I am A for away!
<bioterror> great ;)
<Ascavasaion> Running Lubuntu on an AMD 2500+ XP, with 384Mb RAM, and 20Gb, 60Gb, and 20Gb HDDs.  Runs quickly, scans like a charm, and I am darned impressed.
<bioterror> is there a file limit for pcmanfm to play stuff over network?
<bioterror> cant be
<bioterror> as the file I can play is 1.2GB and the one that doesnt is 720MB
<Unit193> I know if you opened a file via pcmanfm with vlc it didn't work, whereas with thunar or if you ignore gvfs and just use mount it works fine.
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> I hate fuse!
<bootinfdsds> http://goo.gl/yFOzQ  Needed for Lubuntu book ...
<kanliot>  i dont understand
<snele> hi guys. I installed lubuntu 12.04 on acer netbook with atom processor. Everything works great. Only restart/reboot doesn't work. Restart/reboot ends up to blank/black screen and stays there.
<snele> Any ideas what is going wrong?
<faLUCE> hi. On 11.04 lxpanel crashes frequently and/or raises cpu to 100%. How can I fix that? there are a loto of messages, about that, but I can't understand what is better to do
<zorgborg> hi, trying to set hotkeys for volume control, but what is the command for mute, volume up, volume down? thx
<holstein> faLUCE: on that system, i might just try using tint2... i would try the 12.04 live cd and just consider upgrading since 11.04 is EOL soon
<faLUCE> holstein: I see, thanks
<holstein> zorgborg: i would refer to http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE:Questions#Change_hotkeys
<zorgborg> holstein: thanks
<gaelfx> I've no sound on a fresh install, I've installed pulseaudio and pavucontrol, but to no avail, what else can I do to get sound working?
<holstein> gaelfx: i would open a terminal and run "aplay -l" and/or "arecord -l"
<holstein> if you see no device there you will never hear anything
<holstein> i typically try different live CD's with different kernel versions and alsa versions
<gaelfx> holstein: aplay -l shows both audio devices that it should
<holstein> that is a good first step... upgrade alsa
<gaelfx> holstein: well, I've updated everything today, so I don't think my alsa is out of sync with repos
<n150p> hi guys
<n150p> I was wondering how to decrypt PGP messages in sylpheed. I have an option to sign or encrypt messages upon sending but I see no way to decrypt received messages. Can you help me please?
<n150p> I found a way here: https://help.launchpad.net/ReadingOpenPgpMail but the mentioned sylpheed actions exit with errors
<gugliu> hello can anyone advice what to do for installation from live cd (actually a usb flash) for Monitor Settings on lubuntu 12.04. I cannot install since size of windows is longer than the screen although resolution seems correct  for the model (1024x600). It is a HP 2133 mini with VIA Chrome graphic chip. thanks
<n150p> you can always move around windows by holding the alt-key and drag&drop the window. maybe this helps
<gugliu> sounds good thanks. will continue like this and once installed I will find the right way. many thanks again!
<n150p> n
<n150p> *np
<n150p> any ideas for the sylpheed thing above?
<ougogo> Bonsoir, j'essaie en vain d'installer une clé tnt Avermedia Avertv Volar HD Pro ..... J'ai suivi à la lettre ce tuto ; http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=8928491#p8928491 Mais cela ne fonctionne pas :s Quelqu'un saurait-il m'aider ?
<ougogo> Hi all, I try to setup my TNT adaptator Avermedia Avertv Volar HD Pro. I've done this tuto ; http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=8928491#p8928491  But it doesn't work.... Anybody could help me please ? Thaank you !
#lubuntu 2012-09-16
<Floorduck> Hi, I'm a new-to-linux user who has just installed Lubuntu on his laptop. Everything seems to be working, but am I missing something? Is configuration required for my specfic hardware?
<Cheapshot> Floorduck Not if everything seems to be working
<Fersure> ^
<Floorduck> Okay, so there isn't any routine configuration process that I have to go through; good.
<Floorduck> I've noticed that the internet is a bit slow, though :l
<Cheapshot> have you installed all the updates?
<Floorduck> I frequently get 137 errors on chromium.
<Floorduck> I completed the updates when prompted.
<Floorduck> I have no clue what I'm doing, though, so maybe you're referring to something else. Sorry...
<Cheapshot> what kind of computer are you running?
<Floorduck> An msi laptop. I'll find the specs in a moment; one sec.
<Floorduck> This is the laptop: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152354CVF
<Cheapshot> does the wifi connection keep disconnecting?
<Floorduck> I'm not sure. The connection has been at 70% every time I've checked. Even when I get that error I think it's still connected...
<Floorduck> It also gets really slow without giving me the error...
<Cheapshot> just the browsing or is everything else slow?
<Floorduck> Just the browsing.
<Cheapshot> www.speedtest.net
<Floorduck> Haha... I don't think I have flash of javascript :(
<Floorduck> or*
<Cheapshot> ah
 * Fersure always tends to install the lubuntu-restricted-extras package after a fresh install.
 * Floorduck is 12 and what is this
<Floorduck> I don't have a clue what I'm doing :p
<Fersure> Floorduck: Open up a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<Fersure> that will install flash, some fonts and such
<Cheapshot> to open terminal press ctrl + alt + t
<Fersure> ^also this
<Floorduck> it says unable to locate package
<Fersure> try doing: sudo apt-get update
<Cheapshot> type sudo apt-get update
<Floorduck> typo... sorry -_-
<Fersure> snap.
<Floorduck> Okay now it's doing things.
<Cheapshot> when people help here almost everything is trough terminal so get used to it :D
<Cheapshot> you can also use GUI to do most of the things but its just simpler to advice trough terminal and commands
<Floorduck> I'd rather get used to the terminal anyway
<Floorduck> I don't want to be entirely computer illiterate forever xD
<Cheapshot> you can use tab to fill rest of the commands on terminal
<Cheapshot> just as tip
<Floorduck> Okay... I can type commands again... does that mean it's done?
<Cheapshot> yes its done
<Cheapshot> also do sudo apt-get upgrade
<Floorduck> just as I said that it notified me that the flash plugin was installed >.>
<Floorduck> what's that do?
<Cheapshot> that will install all the latest updates
<Cheapshot> if there is any
<Floorduck> okay
<Floorduck> its apparently still doing stuff
<Floorduck> Let me configure pidgin on the laptop so I can paste output...
<Cheapshot> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Cheapshot> easier and doesnt flood the channel
<Floorduck> of course
<Floorduck> Do I need to disconnect on this client to access the server on the other?
<Cheapshot> what client are you using?
<Floorduck> pidgin
<Cheapshot> No you can connect with another client also, just the name cannot be same :)
<Floorduck> its irc.freenode.net, right?
<Floorduck> it says error resolving irc.freenode.net
<Cheapshot> yes
<Cheapshot> does it say anything else?
<Floorduck> temporary failure in name resolution
<Cheapshot> maybe try one of these http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<Floorduck2> okay it worked :)
<Floorduck> It says "idconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<Floorduck> but I cant tell if its doing anything
<Floorduck> It's telling me that it failed to download extra files. "ttf-mscore-fonts-installer" is the package name.
<Cheapshot> ah
<Floorduck> it gave me that before and I chose "try again"
<Floorduck> and I got the same message
<Cheapshot> that comes when you do the restricted-extras?
<Cheapshot> check that you dont have update manager running
<Cheapshot> or synaptic package manager
<Floorduck> its just one package
<Floorduck> ttf-mscorefonts-installer "requested additional data downloads after package installation but the data could not be downloaded or processed
<Floorduck> Is there any way to check the degree of completion
<Floorduck> of that installer package?
<Floorduck> I think it finished and I closed it, but now im worried that other things were left unfinished as well.
<Cheapshot> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Cheapshot> and you can always just sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras  again, it will install whats missing, if any
<Floorduck> is it intelligent enough to know what I've already installer?
<Floorduck> installed*
<Cheapshot> yes
<Cheapshot> you cant install the same thing twice
<Floorduck> okay so it says its all done
<Floorduck> my internet is still inconsistent at best
<Floorduck> I even tried the speed test and I got a latency error from it
<Floorduck> and then a 137 error from chromium
<Floorduck> I checked the wireless icon in the toolbar and the wireless was still working, apparently ;l
<Cheapshot> is it possible to try it with a wired connection if its still slow
<Cheapshot> and you could try installing a different browser and test it with it
<Floorduck> flash is working now, though
<Floorduck> thanks for that
<Floorduck> I think tested a wired conenction makes the most sense from a diagnostic perspective
<Floorduck> but its not the most convenient option :P
<Cheapshot> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Floorduck> do programs leave config/system files when they're uninstalled like some windows programs do?
<Cheapshot> usually they shouldnt
<Floorduck> I've noticed my windows machines get slower over time
<Cheapshot> you can uninstall a program or a packet by sudo apt-get remove "packetname"
<Floorduck> I often do a fresh install to combat that :l
<Cheapshot> try the firefox though
<Floorduck> it's installing
<Cheapshot> type iwconfig on terminal and check what it says on bit rate=
<Floorduck> 1Mb/s
<Cheapshot> well there is your problem
<Cheapshot> gues its somekind of driver issue for the wireless
<Cheapshot> type  lspci -nn | grep 0280
<Floorduck> is that an l
<Floorduck> or a | ?
<Floorduck> or an I?
<Cheapshot> |
<Floorduck> i L or |?
<Floorduck> sorry :P
<Cheapshot> not i not L
<Cheapshot> just a line
<TheMaster> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vertical_bar
<Floorduck> it said symtax error newar unexpected token: "|"
<Floorduck> I was writing the first l as |, my mistake.
<Floorduck> It says: "03:00.0 Newtork controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1030 [8086:008a] (rev 34)"
<Cheapshot> try this         cat /etc/modprobe.d/iwlagn.conf options iwlagn 11n_disable50=1 11n_disable=1
<Floorduck> no such file or directory
<Cheapshot> try if this helps sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<Floorduck> I can see the PCB under my keyboard... I wonder if thats bad... anyway
<Floorduck> I did that, ill try the internet now
<Cheapshot> yeah it should take off the powersave from the wifi
<Floorduck> surely having powersave mode on
<Floorduck> should not be so detrimental to the internet performance
<Floorduck> that I can't even access websites
<Floorduck> I don't understand :l
<Cheapshot> its a bug on some wifi cards
<Cheapshot> that it keeps turning it off time to time
<Floorduck> Well it's lagging :(
<Floorduck> It worked perfectly and youtube loaded in a second...
<Floorduck> and then when i typed in search terms and pressed enter it got stuck...
<Floorduck> should I reenable it?
<Cheapshot> yeah you can
<Floorduck> how do I do that?
<Floorduck> same command but with 1s?
<Cheapshot> same command but "power on"
<Floorduck> disable50=1 and disable=1 instead?
<Floorduck> oh
<Floorduck> Whoops, reading from the wrong thing.
<Floorduck> I'm tired.. aha :l
<Floorduck> any other ideas at this point in time? before testing wired?
<Cheapshot> well im pretty sure its the wifi drivers wich are causing it to have a problem but dont know howto fix it. Maybe you should ask in #ubuntu if anyone there knew
<Cheapshot> just remember to give the model of the laptop and the model of the wifi = Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1030
<Floorduck> is it okay to give them the newegg link?
<Floorduck> or will they frown and shake their heads in disapproval
<Floorduck> virtually speaking
<Cheapshot> MSI X Series X460DX-423US for model is enough
<Floorduck> alright thanks a lot
<joosep10> .
<Ascavasaion> I am running an old AMD 2500+ XP, 384Mb RAM, with 20Gb, 60Gb and 20Gb HDDs.  What is the best Filesystem to format to... ext 3 or 4?
<bioterror> depends
<bioterror> EXT4 is the golden path
<bioterror> if you want different kind of performance for different kind of stuff, then it depends if you want XFS/JFS or ReiserFS
<bioterror> XFS is my favourite for huge files ;)
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Thank you, ext4 it is :)
<Ascavasaion> HOw do I get Chromium to open Transmission torrent programme when I open a link.  It is popping up a window warning me that it may be an attack.  It asks me to continue or not and when I say yes it opens another Chromium instance and goes to my default homepage.  And not Transmission.
<Ascavasaion> Cheapshot: Having fun? :)
<Cheapshot> ?
<Ascavasaion> Just pulling you leg about your joins and quits.  No hard feelings. :)
<Cheapshot> yeah configuring hexchat :), but I think i finally got it to work
<Unit193> Is that in quantal repos yet?
<TheLordOfTime> !info hexchat quantal
<ubottu> Package hexchat does not exist in quantal
<TheLordOfTime> !info xchat quantal
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu15 (quantal), package size 345 kB, installed size 869 kB
<TheLordOfTime> ... lol?
<Cheapshot> Sometimes I venture to windows ^^
<zleap> same here
<Unit193> Understandable, it does build in linux too though, that's why I asked.  May want to set your server pass as nick:pass though. ;)
<TheLordOfTime> afaict its still xchat, Unit193, in linux
<Unit193> TheLordOfTime: Hexchat isn't xchat, it is a renamed xchat-wdk.
<TheLordOfTime> Unit193, indeed :p
<TheLordOfTime> Unit193, same difference? :P
<Unit193> Anywho, bit offtopic...
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<Cheapshot> Unit193,  servers pass?
<Unit193> hexchat has a server password field in the network list, this should make it so you are identified faster and even if using an alternick (in case this is already in use)
<Cheapshot> Unit193, how does that differ from the nickserv pass?
<Unit193> Should send it before you join channels as it sends it when connecting to the server rather than after.
<Cheapshot> k, gotta do it
<Ascavasaion> HOw do I get Chromium to open Transmission torrent programme when I open a link.  It is popping up a window warning me that it may be an attack.  It asks me to continue or not and when I say yes it opens another Chromium instance and goes to my default homepage.  And not Transmission.
<Unit193> Ascavasaion: Tried something like http://askubuntu.com/questions/44849/how-to-configure-chrome-to-open-magnet-urls-with-deluge ?
<Ascavasaion> Unit193: Trying it right now.
<Ascavasaion> Unit193: Well, if that works then I do not know how to do it hehe  Still nothing.
<Unit193> Ascavasaion: Changed from deluge to transmission and from magnet to torrent?
<Ascavasaion> Unit193: Which solution there?  Seems like there are many different options.
<Unit193> Normally you'd go for the top one, but as I nither use Chromium or transmission, harder to check what the .desktop files with them have already...
<Ascavasaion> I am not using Deluge though.
<Ascavasaion> What torrent softare would you say has the most features and nicest to use then?
<Ascavasaion> Obviously a Lubuntu one :)
<TheLordOfTime> "most features"?
<TheLordOfTime> "nicest to use"?
<TheLordOfTime> the second part is subjective
<TheLordOfTime> as for "most features", not sure why you'd want tons of features for torrents :/
<bioterror> rtorrent
<bioterror> but honestly transmission-gtk is my weapon of choice, becouse it has a working web-ui
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Point taken :)
<bioterror> I might be at work, at my parents, at in-law's and I can put tv show for download ;)
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Yes, but I cannot get Chromium magnet links to open in Transmission
<bioterror> or ubuntu release
<bioterror> that's a xdg problem
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, /usr/share/applications/transmission-gtk.desktop
<bioterror> check that one
<bioterror> if you have following line
<bioterror> MimeType=application/x-bittorrent;x-scheme-handler/magnet;
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: That line is already there.
<bioterror> also: Exec=transmission-gtk %U
<bioterror> with the %U?
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: yes
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> http://www.void.gr/kargig/blog/2012/01/24/open-magnet-urls-with-xdg-open/
<Ascavasaion> Okay done... let's see... opening Chromium.
 * bioterror holds his breath and crosses fingers
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Naaah, never worked.
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: I changed both the home/joel/bin copy AND the /usr/bin one.  Neither one worked.  I restarted Chromium each time.
<Ascavasaion> Hell but this is frustrating
<Ascavasaion> Yes!!!  Got it!!!
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: If you want to know what eventually worked... this http://www.foresightlinux.se/make-chromium-or-chrome-to-open-magnet-links-in-lxde/
<Ascavasaion> HOw would one add shortcuts like Documents, Downloads, etc. to the bottom of PCManFM's side pane?  Like Nautilus has.
<bioterror> you can add bookmarks :-)
<Ascavasaion> WOW, so simple?  Awesome!  Thank you.  I am falling in love with this Lubuntu woman :)
<bioterror> it's more like tom of finland kind of guy! ;)
<Ascavasaion> huh?
<Ascavasaion> You lost me with that one.
<battle> where should I install matlab to?
<mrojas6996> hello I need your help
<bioterror> mrojas6996, tell us more
<bioterror> then we might help you
<mrojas6996> very well, I have a EPSON LX-810L Dot Matrix Printer, and i'm experimented problems with the print
<mrojas6996> for example, the Ubuntu's print test page, is printed with draft, NQL and good quality
<mrojas6996> but documents made in LibreOffice Writer, is printed without draft, and NQL and very horrible
<mrojas6996> the print with libreoffice is a disaster
<mrojas6996> What can it be?
<mrojas6996> my english is experimental, jeje, sorry!
<bioterror> your english is good, but I have no idea what could be wrong with the prints
<mrojas6996> the printer is connected with a Centronics-to-USB adapter cable
<bioterror> but I have to flee to bed, it's 00:22 and I have to get up in about 5 hours ;)
<bioterror> maybe someone with printer can test your document, for example?
<bioterror> my printer is atm. at my parents. I'll get it back soon
<mrojas6996> Ok, thanks anyway
<kanliot> what's best way to determine if a user has pulseaudio running?  pgrep -l pulse, or run pavucontrol to see if installed?
<Sentynel> kanliot: pavucontrol doesn't have to be installed for pulseaudio to work. checking for the pulse process is probably the best bet
<kanliot> so the pgrep -l pulse is good?
<Sentynel> yeah
<kanliot> thx :)
<kanliot> gonna add it to the wiki now
<battlehands> what directory should I install matlab to?
#lubuntu 2013-09-09
<Aceface> can someone please help me with this pos atheros ar9485 wireless bug, it is driving me insane
<ianorlin> have you run iwconfig?
 * ianorlin goes to eat dinner
<Aceface> does anyone know about the atheros wireless card bug and how to fix it?
<Aceface> does anyone know about the atheros wireless card bug and how to fix it?
<ianorlin> Aceface: what version of lubuntu are you using?
<Aceface> not sure atm,
<Aceface> but its kernel 3.7
<ianorlin> you can find out by lsb_relase -a from terminal
<ianorlin> to find which versoin
<Aceface> i only have kali linux installed atm
<ianorlin> oh this is only lubuntu support
<Aceface> bug #947697  ////  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/947697
<Aceface> <Aceface> but there are numberous bug# and this issue span over many distros
<Aceface> <Aceface> ive tried /ununbtu/mint/ubuntu/xubuntu/BT5/kali/ etc all same problem last time i remember it worked fine was with ubuntu 10.04 and i belive the problem may have started in kernel3.+++
<Aceface> <Aceface> i also am using the ath9k driver also
 * ianorlin doesn't know about kali linux
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 947697 in linux (Ubuntu) "Atheros AR9285 Wireless on Ubuntu 12.04 is slow, unstable and has a weak signal." [High,Expired]
<Aceface> lubuntu also
<ianorlin> are you using hardware encryption?
<Aceface> not sure
<Aceface> u mean like wep n wps?
<ianorlin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2082152
<ianorlin> post #7
<shwouchk_> Hello
<intellectus> How do I change the default keyring password in Lubuntu 10.04?
<intellectus> Is it safe to delete the files in /home/user1/.gnome2/keyrings  ??
<bioterror> try it out ;)'
<bioterror> it's under your home folder
<intellectus> yes i'll backup the old files first
<intellectus> I was prompted for a keyring password when I connected WiFi, and must have left the capslock down by accident.
<intellectus> I wanted the password WITHOUT caps. :- )
<intellectus> OK, deleted. Logging out/in.  bye
<intellectus> Excellent! it worked. Back to normal.
<intellectus> now to continue my lubuntu adventures..
<intellectus> I hit another snag
<intellectus> How do I move desktop icons in lubuntu 10.04?
<bioterror> is there a reason why you run 10.04 instead of 13.04 for example?
<bioterror> it's atm. 3.5 years old release
<intellectus> Yeah, cause 10.04 runs better than 13.04 on this pc especially with WiFi and audio.
<intellectus> It runs great actually, just need to mod the desktop icon positions.
<intellectus> No need to abandon 10.04 so quick!
<intellectus> Looks like the icons are locked into position in alphabetical order. Maybe the 'drag icon' wasn't introduced then?
<bioterror> maybe, cant remember that far
<intellectus> You may be suprised to know i'm using a Transmeta Efficeon CPU on an embedded system
<intellectus> and 10.04 so happens to work better.
<bioterror> transmeta cpu's emulates x86 if I recall right
<intellectus> yeah..it's doing a good job so far.
<bioterror> I can remember when the Flybooks came with the Transmeta
<intellectus> it's not bad, although firefox is a bit slow but i probably need more ram.
<intellectus> Well the desktop icons are no big deal. I can live with alphabetical order. My project is almost finished now.
<wuluw> cannot startlubuntu
<wuluw> (lxsession:2295): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<wuluw> problem seems to be  //.config/lxterminal/lxterminal.conf   not there
<wuluw> leaving and coming back later
<bioterror> touch ~/.config/lxterminal/lxterminal.conf
<wuluw> thanks. what if folder lxterminal isnt there either? will it work?
<bioterror> nope :D
<bioterror> but give it a try, if it just requires that file
<wuluw> what is the command to create also the folder with that file in it?
<bioterror> cd .config
<bioterror> mkdir lxterminal
<wuluw> ok will give it a try later, thank you :)
<symptom> kann ich in lightdm ein gtk2-theme nutzen?
<Monday> hey friends
<symptom> how do i use a gtk2 theme in lightdm?
<Monday> does Lubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 use LXDM ?
<symptom> Monday: nope
<symptom> im just sayin' - why does lxde use gtk2 but lightdm gtk3 themes?
<Monday> is there something else i can install instead of LightDM?
<symptom> Monday: LXDM, GDM and maybe even KDM
<symptom> take a look into the wiki :)
<ianorlin> Aceface did the thread I link help?
<LeChosenOne> Hello, does anyone know if lubuntu can run the latest mono versions?
<Unit193> Latest released, or latest in the repo?
<LeChosenOne> Latest stable release.
<LeChosenOne> I think 2.10
<LeChosenOne> The downloads section has a download for ubuntu. Should I try that?
<Unit193> Well, I'd say the version in the repo would be better in some cases, but that version may work.
<Unit193> !info mono-runtime
<ubottu> mono-runtime (source: mono): Mono runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.8.1-5ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1488 kB, installed size 4098 kB
<Unit193> Looks to be updated, just install from repo (synaptic, apt-get, LSC)
<LeChosenOne> Okay, I'll see how it goes. Thanks.
<Unit193> Sure.
<Unit193> Also, if the application you're searching for is in the repos, it'll pull it as a dependancy.
<Unit193> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<symptom> hello, does someone know how i can use my gtk2-theme in lightdm?
<phillw> symptom: I'm not too sure what you are seeking to do, but a quick search gave me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1956179
<phillw> symptom: next area I read was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/968527
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 968527 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "LightDM does not use the Lubuntu-default theme" [Low,Fix released]
<melodie> hi !
<Unit193> symptom: GTK3 applications won't look right if it only supports GTK2.
<phillw> symptom: which version of lubuntu are you using?
<phillw> melodie: hi :)
<melodie> hi phillw ! happy to see you, how are you?
<phillw> melodie: #ubuntu-offtopic (before I get told off :) )
<phillw> grrr
<phillw> grrr    #lubuntu-offtopic
<phillw> melodie: has it been since 29th july since we chatted? Head over to the #lubuntu-offtopic channel so we can catch up :)
<symptom> phillw: as far as i know, newest stable
<Unit193> lsb_release -r
<symptom> Unit193: i tried to set my GTK2-theme located in /usr/share/themes/ in the lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf but nothing except Lubuntu-default works
<Unit193> Yes, a GTK2 theme won't work with a GTK3 application.  Try installing greybird and setting that.
<symptom> Unit193: so lightdm only uses gtk3-themes, right?
<Unit193> lightdm is a display manager with greeters, lightdm-gtk-greeter is a gtk3 greeter.
<symptom> Unit193: works, thanks. is there a way to convert gtk2-themes to gtk3?
<Unit193> You can port them, sure, but you generally need to know themeing.
#lubuntu 2013-09-10
<lorenzo> HEllo
<lorenzo> I am having issues with my soundcard
<lorenzo> I cant find where to change the audio settings in lubuntu
<bioterror> open terminal
<bioterror> and run command: amixer
<lorenzo> I just get some black lines
<lorenzo> is there a tool with an interface that I can use?
<lorenzo> Something that is not console base
<lorenzo> that will allow me to switch audio channels on the fly via taskbar?
<lorenzo> Is this something that cannot be done in this distro of linux?
<lorenzo> should I try another one?
<ric> bonsoir
<ric> j'hésite entre lubuntu et debian à installer sur mon pc, quelle différence y -a-t-il svp ?
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ric> merci bot
<Lukeebb> hello could anyone give me answer what is minimum to run graphic mode in lubuntu?
<Lukeebb> I have graphic card only 8MB
<plusEV> Hey, Does anyone know how I can set Terra Terminal Emulator as default in Lubuntu 13.04? :)
<phillw> plusEV: it's in the options... let me just go dig the setting out for you.
<phillw> plusEV: once installed, it should appear in Menu --> Accessories
<wxl> failing that, sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator
<plusEV> phillw: Yea it is installed. But I want to set it as default.
<wxl> ↑
<phillw> plusEV: I'm missing as what you mean as default? I launch my terminal via menu, the Alt-Ctrl-F1 is set by the kernel?
<plusEV> wxl: ok, I did that too. but it does not show up in the list.
<vn151502510> /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator -> /etc/alternatives/x-terminal-emulator -> /usr/bin/lxterminal
<phillw> plusEV: if you look at Menu --> system tools, there are two more terminal emulators listed.
<vn151502510> you should change those links and Ctr-alt-T in openbox
<Unit193> Works for me™
<phillw> vn151502510: did you alter the setting in Panel Preferences --> (Tab) Advanced to tell it the new path?
<plusEV> I do not understand :P
<vn151502510> I mean default terminal of lxde is lxterminal
<vn151502510> no, I mean, it is x-terminal-emulator
<vn151502510> but in lxde, it links to lxterminal
<vn151502510> so, change the dest to new terminal you want
<wxl> so to update those links, sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator
<vn151502510> wxl: right
<plusEV> I want I do not understand what to change
<wxl> plusEV: do this:
<wxl> sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator
<plusEV> ea I got that
<wxl> now you should be good
<plusEV> but my Terra Terminal Emulator is not in that list
<wxl> oh it's not in THAT list
<wxl> well that's odd
<plusEV> yep
<wxl> the fact it's not in the repos may be in part why
<bioterror> does it really matter
<bioterror> I've never really seen any benefit in changing that
<bioterror> I mostly alt+f2 urxvtc
<phillw> I use lxterminal, very rarely do I need to need to access the Alt-Ctrl-Fn or use alt+f2. Quite possibly I mis understood the original request :)
<bioterror> mmmm, had to give some apt-get -f install when doing upgrade on 13.10
<genii> That's not unusual. The repos are often in flux.
<Unit193> Make sure to add many ppas for more fun.
<bioterror> I have only flux added which does not exist with 13.10 :D
<bioterror> f.lux
<phillw> bioterror: also, please be very aware of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859240 it is as true today as it was when written.
<bioterror> I always apt-get
<wxl> pretty sure that wasn't the point :)
<phillw> dist-upgrade can report errors back, if it does; please bear in mind that information. using -f tells the system to ignore any issues that the system perceives. I've never done that in my time in testing.
#lubuntu 2013-09-11
<peter__> hi
<peter__> i did "sudo apt-get remove -purge openjdk-7-jre" it looks up the dependencies and does everything to remove the package
<peter__> but in the same process it ask to install openjdk-6-jre instead
<peter__> why is that?
<peter__> (im just trying to get rid of everything "java" to do a complete reinstall ov java)
<peter__> -v +f
<peter__> anyone? i find it quite puzzling that a remove command will lead to a package install
<peter__> is this a lubuntu specific behaviour?
<peter__> im a beginner...iam at this for 6 hours now....im quite frustrated
<nitus> hi. trying to install lubuntu 12.04 on an old inspiron 2200 -- the livecd locks up while loading. so does the installer
<nitus> so does alternate and mini
<nitus> what could it be?
<phillw> peter__: why did you want to issue the command?
<peter__> phillw, like i said to remove the opejkd-7-jre
<phillw> nitus: please check that the ISO you downloaded is not corrupt and ensure the CD / DVD / USB has an uncorrupted version. The installer does work.
<nitus> I've tried three discs and a usb install, all of which work fine on other machines
<peter__> i had the freezing issue myself btw....using the alternate iso did it for me
<nitus> even mini froze on me
<nitus> somewhere it's doing something that inspiron just can't abide
<phillw> peter__: wht do need to remove it?
<phillw> *why*
<peter__> philw: because im not getting the java web starter component running. so iwas going for a complete uninstall of java....then reinstall
<nitus> ah I tried different boot methods and now lubuntu gives me the error: firmware file "b43-open/ucode5.fx" not found
<nitus> then download instructions, not very helpful while locked up during boot
<nitus> hmm, maybe if I just disable the wifi card in bios.
<peter__> actually not true....java also doenst work properly on running -jar files as well
<phillw> nitus: that may point to  PAE not being supported on that computer.
<nitus> it isn't which is why I'm using 12.04. I recognize it as a reference to the broadcom wifi driver
<phillw> nitus: I'm not too sure with inspirion, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE
<phillw> will explain further as to which machines it can be of use on.
<nitus> yeah thanks, not the problem here
<nitus> 12.04 doesn't require pae-enabled chip
<nitus> I've installed it on a number if non-pae laptops so far, celeron m or pentium m
<phillw> nitus: it was the last release from lubuntu that did not. However, it is not an LTS from lubuntu
<nitus> no issues
<nitus> but the error message clearly refers to the wifi driver
<phillw> nitus: that is a driver issue, there is little we can do if providers do not make drivers available :'(
<nitus> yeah I didn't see that error message before checking all the "other options" options
<phillw> nitus: the best place to head? http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336 read the FAQ and also feel free to register and ask on that area.
<nitus> but is locking up the installer for no evident reason the provider's fault?
<nitus> I know exactly where to get the drive for that card, and theinstaller is working fine with it disabled in bios for now
<phillw> nitus: on standard installer or alternate?
<nitus> I went back to standard since I now know the problem was just the wifi driver. with it disabled everything is working good
<nitus> once installed I can just install the driver and turn it back on in bios
<phillw> nitus: lubuntu is the only flavour that supports both.  As you have a solution for your machine, please do post it up so that anyone following you can follow it.
<nitus> I wonder why there's no error message in the other installer modes? I think it may have just been the odd color scheme when you turn on all the "other modes" . .. you know, it goes sort of light blue. the error message was a slightly different shade of blue
<nitus> so maybe it was always there but the same color as the background, hence invisible
<phillw> peter__: I've not done java stuff for a couple of years now. The restricted-extras for 13.10 has been in flux, but it should be somewhat settled now.
<nitus> phillw yeah I will do so as soon as I get everything up and running, so I can be sure to provide the correct details
<phillw> nitus: I've been running 13.10 since alpha one, there is a bug which the boss will not fix for us updating. His time is better spent else where. I have my separate /home partition, I just need to re-install my extra apps :D
<peter__> phillw:  im on 12.04....ok, i wasnt expecting being walked through a java install. but could you clear this up: an apt-get remove command shouldnt lead to a package being installed?
<nitus> this is not the first time I've had issues with the installer locking up due to device issues. I had it fail with a defective hdd, even on the livecd it would fill a page of errors trying to scan the device and then dump me in to a text prompt, um, intrarefs or whatever it's called.
<nitus> I know it's issues lubuntu inherited from parent distros
<nitus> but why does livecd even care about the hdd?
<peter__> philw:im a complete beginner but this is just completlely strange, right?
<phillw> peter__: if there are applications that have depends on, then yes.. it will try to re-install.  Again, please give me a few minutes to look this issue up.
<peter__> phillw: oh, ok i didnt know that
<peter__> thx
<nitus> this laptop only has a 512 stick but the installer is very laggy and choppy. maybe I should have used alternate
<phillw> peter__: I cannot find it immeadiately, but if you remove certain packages that *buntu needs to have (called required) then the system will try to find an alternative.
<phillw> nitus: indeed, you should of :)
<nitus> I gave slitaz a go when I thought lubuntu wouldn't work, but I had to conclude that it would be too difficult for my friend to use. you have to do too much manually
<phillw> nitus: or even the minimal route
<nitus> lubuntu once I configure it is easy for any newb
<nitus> phillw if it completes I'll be ok
<peter__> phillw: ok, thx im happy with any answer at this point - that sounds somehow assuring!
<peter__> ;)
<phillw> nitus: lubuntu will go pretty low on resources, if the alternate install still needs too much for web browsing, there is xombrero in the 'non-official' apps area
<nitus> it *should do ok on 512mb, but every machine is different. always assuming it makes it through the install ;p
<peter__> phillw: might i issue another probaly too basic beginner question, i actually have hopes it might be easy to answer
<nitus> peter what's your issue?
<phillw> !ask | peter__
<ubottu> peter__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<peter__> nitus: i did use the alternate install and the debain-based-installer aks you to make an account...basically just used for an email account
<peter__> it supposed to use your real name here.....after that it asks to make your actualy user account
<nitus> I usuallly find irc is better as you can get details or follow up, but the forum post stays there long enough for multiple answers
<nitus> peter a user account you mean?
<nitus> I could be wrong but I think in OEM mode it doesn't
<peter__> well...i know have that (outdate i assume) email account as a regular user account on the graphical login screen
<peter__> is that normal behaviour?
<nitus> I'm not sure what you mean by email account
<nitus> I've used all the different installers and they just want  user account
<phillw> nitus: yes, all installers requires a person.
<peter__> sorry for my typos and poor english...iam at this for far too long now
<phillw> you have to say who the person is, so it knows where to save the data attributed
<phillw> peter__: get some rest, feel free to 'ping' me (just put phillw as part of a message)
<peter__> phillw: right, it asks me to put in my name ( real name suggested because it will only be used for emails mostly it says) and then it asks me to set up the normal user account
<peter__> BUT: now i have to user accounts on my log in screen....that email thingy and my normal user/ computer account
<phillw> peter__: put in what you are happy with, but do keep a record of both name and password
<phillw> 'real name' means nothing, it is trying to set up your account.
<nitus> locked up. now I think this must be the mini install as it says "ubuntu" on the menu
<nitus> I was looking for alternate but mini will suffice
<phillw> nitus: I'm heading for bed (02:46 here), feel free to give me a poke later
<peter__> phillw: is it normal that i end up with two accounts in the graphical login screen after install?
<nitus> not unless you create two ;p
<phillw> peter__: it depends if you have added lubuntu to one existing system, or have installed it from fresh. If the latter, then yes, there will be two accounts set up for you.]
<peter__> ok, i guess ill do a reinstall and just leave this email stuff blank
<nitus> I honestly don't know what email stuff you are talking about
<peter__> nitus: i know, i know.....i can find it anyhwere on the help pages as well...i always end up with stuff like that
<peter__> enough of it! thanks to both of you
<peter__> ;)
<phillw> peter__: you will see guest and your user name.. select your user name and enter the password. Next time you reboot, it will default to the name
<peter__> thanks for ypur patience and good will
<nitus> it asks for root credentials and a user afiak
<peter__> phillw: oh well...ok, i have 3 accounts then your  right i also have a guest account...i forgot hehe
<peter__> this is confusing.....i think ill just do a reinstall
<nitus> why?
<nitus> peter__ it asks for an account name and then a username for the account, but it's the same account
<peter__> ok
<peter__> i hope i got it then.
<peter__> thanks a heap....again :)
<nitus> np
<peter__> im better getting off this for some sleep now ;)
<peter__> bye bye
<nitus> ok, I don't know what I changed, but now instead of the standard list of wifi access points in range, it wants me to preconfigure for a single, specific access point
<nitus> oh, and it seems to think it's ubuntu
<nitus> oh, I see. the repository isn't even in synaptic
<DANNN> ok
<DANNN> hi guys... i have any problems withs flash! ..... i dont know if... its a grafic card, cpu, adobe or lubuntu problem xD
<DANNN> can u help me?
<DANNN> how can i discover which is the problem?
<bioterror> http://youtube.com/html5
<bioterror> try it out with with Chromium/Chrome
<bioterror> if it works, it's the flash
<DANNN> mmm
<DANNN> ok
<bioterror> gotta love flash <3
<leszek> hi
<DANNN> how can i see the use of swap space?!
<rosemball> install htop and it shows to you
<DANNN> how? software center?
<DANNN> repositorys?
<Unit193> free -m, but of course
<wxl> for that matter cat /proc/swaps and free -m too
<Unit193> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<wxl> installing htop is useful for other things but totally unnnecessary for that one thing
<Unit193> Of course, you can always sudo killall5.
<rosemball> learning your way through /proc would be the best
 * wxl slaps Unit193 
<rosemball> so I installed lubuntu using abnt keyboard layout and now I am using an en_us layout
<rosemball> is there a way to change the default layout at boot time, I don't want to have to change it by hand everytime
<pepee> the logout menu doesn't work in 13.10, it show an error about dbus and systemd ...
<rosemball> graphical error or terminal?
<rosemball> if graphical ps it and upload to imagehoster, post link here
<cson> Anybody happen to run lubuntu on a thinkpad x100e?  It seems 80% of the time I boot up to a frozen display.  I tried grub changes like i915.modeset=n to no avail.
<cson> The fact that it boots up fine the other 20% is what's weird.
<pepee> rosemball, this is the error message:   gdbus.error:org.freedesktop.dbus.error.serviceunknown: the name org.freedesktop.systemd1 was not provided by any .service file
<pepee> it happens when I press the "suspend" button
<pepee> (or whatever it's called, my language is spanish...)
<rosemball> ok I understand
<gomiboy> rosemball: edit this file: /etc/default/keyboard
<rosemball> thanks gomiboy
<rosemball> XKBLAYOUT="br" changing this to "en" will do the trick?
<gomiboy> rosemball: mine is actually set to "us"
<rosemball> ok
<rosemball> I used another way, as pointed by the manual
<rosemball> dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<rosemball> dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<rosemball> these 2 commands should do the trick
<rosemball> *did*
<pepee> for anyone interested, this is the bug I have:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-session/+bug/1221809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1221809 in xfce4-session (Ubuntu) "systemd-shim removal causes restart to logout" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pepee> systemd-shim is missing..
<Unit193> There's all sorts of login/out issues, all flavors.
<pepee> installing systemd-shim solved it (error message from the logout menu:  "the name org.freedesktop.systemd1 was not provided by any .service file")
#lubuntu 2013-09-12
<quackgyver> Hi. I just installed Lubuntu and already I'm having problems. :-/
<quackgyver> How do I scan for nearby WIFI networks?
<rosemball> don't you have an wifi icon near the clock?
<rosemball> otherwise, post a screenshot of your desktop into an image site and post the link here
<ianorlin>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Networking
<quackgyver> I do, but it doens't show a list of networks. It only gives me the following options: Ethernet Network (grayed), disconnected (grayed), VPN Connections (submenu), Enable Networking (checked checkbox), linebreak, Information (grayed), Edit (brings up a manual connection creation wizard)
<quackgyver> Frankly, the menu makes no sense.
<quackgyver> rosemball: Can't post a screenshot since it doesn't have any networking, unfortunately. :-/ But I think the list of options should suffice.
<ianorlin> what kind of card?
<rosemball> okay
<quackgyver> Built-in wifi laptop card. Haven't had any problems getting it to work on Ubuntu.
<rosemball> lspci and post the output in some pastebin
<rosemball> also, which ubuntu version was it working
<quackgyver> In fact, it worked just fine in Ubuntu before I installed Lubuntu.
<rosemball> and which lubuntu version are you trying
<quackgyver> 12.04 (I think?). Now I'm using 13.-something. Can't remember which version is the latest one.
<quackgyver> Downloaded it today. 32-bit.
<quackgyver> 12.04 = Ubuntu. 13.XX = Lubuntu.
<quackgyver> Will try lspci, one sec.
<quackgyver> rosemball: lspci outputs Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<quackgyver> as network controller
<quackgyver> So I take it that my experience isn't typical for lubuntu?
<quackgyver> or is lubuntu just bad at UX and network management?
<phillw> quackgyver: broadcom WiFi is never a lot of fun with linux.
<quackgyver> Well, it worked perfectly fine with Ubuntu :-/
<quackgyver> So I figured it would in Lubuntu
<quackgyver> But
<quackgyver> http://ubuntuforums.org/picture.php?albumid=2432&pictureid=8204
<quackgyver> Looking at this, I can def. say that my popup menu looks messed u
<quackgyver> up*
<quackgyver> my menu doesn't make any sense
<quackgyver> Ethernet Network / disconnected / VPN Connections > / Enable Networking / Information / Exit
<quackgyver> And the first two options are grayed, as well as "Information".
<quackgyver> Not very clear. :-/
<Unit193> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<quackgyver> Ugh :-/
<quackgyver> Aight, well, really appreciate all of you taking the time but I think imma drop Lubuntu.
<Unit193> I've not had a lot of problem with mine.
<quackgyver> But thanks a lot anyway. Appreciate it.
<rosemball> try xubuntu if you want something lighter than ubuntu
<rosemball> and a little more robust than lubuntu
<rosemball> and lastly, try running 'jockey' from the command line
<phillw> quackgyver: If you find ubuntu 13.04 (and 13.10) work, and lubuntu does not, please do let us know. WiFi should be the same across all flavours, but there is always a chance that a file needed is missing from the manifest.
<phillw> quackgyver: http://askubuntu.com/questions/315245/broadcom-bcm4311-wireless-not-recognized-in-usb-live-install-of-13-10-on-dell-64 shows that ubuntu 13.10 and ubuntu are still not getting along. This is down to the fact broadcom do not hav ean open source driver for their wifi chips... Of that decision, we can do nothing.
<qingluo> hi all, i have build a mini root file system with busybox. i have a problem with starting a shell for serial port.my uboot args is:bootargs console=tty0 root=/dev/mmcblk0p6 init=/linuxrc rootwait the linuxrc file call init(exec /sbin/init), which will parser /etc/init.d/inittab,in inittab. i added mxc0:2345:respawn:/sbin/getty ttys0 115200 vt100. but i still cannot serial port shell.
<qingluo>  hi all, how to enable a shell for serial port
<leszek> hi
<speckmade> ist it still true that my lubuntu (13.04) doesn't use PulseAudio?
<bioterror> is it running?
<speckmade> ha - could have thought of that myself... :-)
<leszek> :)
<speckmade> seems like.
<speckmade> so the wiki is wrong.
<speckmade> "[tested with ... Ubuntu 12.04]" - could've seen that already.
<speckmade> I'm not yet fully awake, it seems.
<jellow> Hi there dialogues keep popping up telling me pcmanfm has crashed at startup , does it log to any files ? I want to find out why it is crashing.
<Wednesday> what is the terminal command to execute the logout menu
<Wednesday> nvm, found it
<leszek> h
<leszek> i
<Monday> please add a keyboard shortcuts GUI in the next version, that is like a basic app
<leszek> Monday: I am afraid that is not possible for 13.10
<leszek> also there seems to be no gui yet for openbox shortcuts
<bobobobo> hey guys....how do I boost the headphones?  I have green speaker line going to monitor for speakers....but can barely hear.  I read something about pulseaudio, but that doesn't seem to even be installed.
<bobobobo> all sounds are at max that I can set  :)
<bobobobo> is it alsa?
<bioterror> yes, alsa
<Unit193> You could always install pulseaudio (and pavucontrol), just they aren't by default.
<Unit193> alsamixer is what we use for levels, but seems you already found it?
<bobobobo> I am on alsamixer and they are all at 100...not sure what to do next
<bobobobo> I
<bobobobo> I've had this monitor on windows and mac laptop and sound was fine.....hrmmmmm
<Unit193> So try pavucontrol.
<bioterror> with VLC you can go beyond 100% :D
<Unit193> 200% in the UI, and 400% with scroll wheel! :D
<bobobobo> LOL
<bobobobo> k, will try....told I need to restart....fun ;)
<bobobobobo> k, restart didn't help, pavucontrol still says Fatal Error: Unable to connect to PulseAudio: Ok
<bobobobobo> :(
<bobobobobo> of course it can't connect pulseaudio is not even installed
<Unit193> ...Yeah, stupid depends with pavucontrol, should have them in there...
<bobobobobo> should I install or will that dork alsa up good too :)
<Unit193> If it screws with stuff, purge it again.
<Csabi33669> hi,i want to set up my default file browser back to pc man,so my problem is example when i click on dropxbux submenu "open dropbox location" it will open in the firefox. so can anybody tell me what should i change in /usr/share/application=defaults.list?
#lubuntu 2013-09-13
<joaomiguel32> brazilian here?
<Unit193> !br | joaomiguel32
<ubottu> joaomiguel32: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<yiannis94> hey there
<yiannis94> i need some help
<bioterror> !ask | yiannis94
<ubottu> yiannis94: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yiannis94> i made a bootable usb for 13.04 version and whenever i choose to install it hangs at the choose network step
<yiannis94> i made it with unetbooti
<yiannis94> i tried not to get connected to the network and to get connected. every time when i hit the next button it just hangs
<bioterror> is it wireless or cable connection?
<yiannis94> wireless. but i don't think this is the problem. even if i skip this step (choose not to connect) it still hangs
<bioterror> try another usb stick?
<yiannis94> u think this is a problem? right now i run lubuntu from usb..
<yiannis94> everything works fine
<bioterror> but when you try to install?
<bioterror> it crashes?
<yiannis94> it freezes when i click "next" to skip network (or if i have been connected"
<yiannis94> plz send me email to cybergiannis@gmail.com
<yiannis94> g2g
<leszek> hi
<Logitech> hi
<Logitech> I just installed Lubuntu on my netbook.  the live CD ran great, but now that its installed it gets stuck "loading" after I enter my password.  I put in my password and then it loads endlessly!  :-(  What do I do?
<phillw> Logitech: did you run the self test on the CD before installing?
<Logitech> no
<Logitech> what is that exactly?
<Logitech> I just figured it loaded the live cd trial mode
<Logitech> and it should work :-\
<phillw> Logitech: when you boot from the CD, one of the choices is to check the CD is okay. one tiny corruption could make it work well in live mode, but may break an install.
<Logitech> ohh
<Logitech> well it was a Live USB actually
<Logitech> but how do I run that self-test?
<wxl> you can still check the md5, Logitech
<wxl> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<phillw> when you booted the usb, did it give the options to try, install etc? If you have the standard screen, it will offer a self test of the 'cd' (in your case a usb)
<Logitech> i'll check that out
<Logitech> or I'll just re-download and re-install the os
<wxl> you'll still need to check the md5sums
<wxl> or else you risk another potential corruption
<phillw> Logitech: it's really important that we (and you) know that the ISO is 100% okay. one little byte out of place can cause havoc - It's just the way computer code is :)
<Logitech> ok I'll start fresh, re-download, then check the MD5
<Logitech> then I'll do the self-test from the Live USB
<Logitech> try installing again
<Logitech> :-)
<Unit193> Could rsync it...
<Logitech> rsync?
<wxl> zsync you mean
<Unit193> Nope, but that'd work too.
<Logitech> the netbook was able to run Ubuntu
<phillw> zsync does have the advantage of doing the md5 checksum check for you.
<Logitech> but Lubuntu would be faster
<phillw> Logitech: indeed it will. But let's ensure you have a good ISO before you try installing from it :)
<wxl> !zsync
<ubottu> Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<Nothing_Much> Can somebody point to me where the brightness settings are?
<Nothing_Much> *Lubuntu 13.10
<Nothing_Much> Anybody?
#lubuntu 2013-09-14
<vn151502510> My wireless password is stored in default keyring and lots of others password. Can I move it to other keyring, with diff name? Default name is "default".
<vn151502510> Can I change the keyring Network Manager save wifi password to other name? It keeps default keyring open all time, with all other passwords
<Nothing_Much> So can anybody tell me how to adjust brightness settings on Lubuntu 13.04??
<Nothing_Much> Anybosy?
<Nothing_Much> *body
<vrkalak_> hey
<Nothing_Much> Hello vrkalak_, would you happen to know where the brightness settings are in Lubuntu 13.04?
<vrkalak_> don't know
<Nothing_Much> Dammit
<rosemball> Nothing_Much, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Backlight
<Nothing_Much> rosemball, Is there like, a GUI for it and not a command line?
<rosemball> sorry but I don't remember if there is a gui version
<rosemball> is this a laptop?
<Nothing_Much> imac actually
<Nothing_Much> but
<Nothing_Much> The brightness reducing after 10 seconds works fantastically
<Nothing_Much> I just need a freakin' gui for adjusting brightness like in Ubuntu or Gnome 3
<rosemball> hmmm, I don't know much about apple's hardware, sorry,
<Nothing_Much> well
<Nothing_Much> a Brightness GUI is all I need apparently
<Nothing_Much> because as I said, the reducing in the power settings works flawlessly
<Nothing_Much> Bah
<Nothing_Much> I need a gui for this freakin' backlight
<john_rambo> I am using lubuntu 13.04. Audio volume is too low. I have increased the vol in  alsamixer but its still not enough
<Unit193> So if everything is up there, do you have hardware volume control?
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<c0nfusedLubunter> Okay here comes the question: I am using Lubuntu 13.04. I want to know if there's a way to move the whole "Application Launcher Bar" as a whole entity? The whole "thing" is now on the right side of the task bar, and i want to move it to the left, and i want it to be positioned next to the Lubuntu start menu, where all the programs are. Is this possible?
<melodie> "Application Launcher Bar" ?
<jackarg> hi i'd like to know in what city the lubuntu headquarters are based?
<leszek> hi
<rosemball> hi leszek
<Wednesday> when i close the laptop what is suppose to happen, is it suppose to go into hibernation or something?
<Wednesday> also, how do you resume from hibernation, it seems to just load stuff on hdd and just shutoff
<phillw> Wednesday: hibernation has been an issue for a while for some people. With the speed which linux now boots, it is not really high on the list of bugs for the 'powers above'. http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation has a discussion on the subject.
#lubuntu 2013-09-15
<zleap> hi
<zleap> phillw, thats for the heads up on that website for duplication
<zleap> hi
<zleap> phillw, thats for the heads up on that website for duplication
<lapt0p> How to change resolution on Lubuntu 13.04 ?
<ianorlin> monitor settings in prefrences on menu
<UserError> is lxde QT usable yet?
#lubuntu 2014-09-08
<urielvigilant> I upgraded my Lubuntu from 13.10 to 14.04 with out new install. This is bad ?
<urielvigilant> Now that iam with 14.04 i need a clean install from 14.04.1 to stay on top of quality ? Same to 14.10 when it comes out ?
<absk007> how insert unicode character in sublime text using lubuntu?
<ianorlin> absk007: one way is copy it from gucharmap
<ianorlin> and then paste it
<absk007> ianorlin, uninstalled it. I don't wanna copy paste. I wanna type it
<qwetyu> Hi. I can't do anymore updates via Synaptic. The error message tells me the server cannot be found, however the servers work perfectly just not with Synaptic.
<teward> any reason that Lubuntu 14.04 x86 is constantly asking for the PW to auth to the WPA2 enterprise environment it logs into?
<teward> :/
<ianorlin> not enough testers WPA2 enterprise environment
<teward> eheh
<teward> ianorlin, it doesn't do this in the other variants, though, just Lubuntu :/
<teward> i mean, I don't MIND entering my password every time, but....
<ianorlin> LXDE has its only polkit for this
<teward> bleh
<teward> well, that's that then.
<teward> new question: can gpg-agent be used with LXDE or is there a specific variant of gpg-agent I need to install?
#lubuntu 2014-09-09
<Guest32933> hello, I would start chromium-browser in kiosk mode start lubuntu, how can we do?
<xsacha> hi
<lewellyn> xsacha: hi.
<xsacha> hi
<Gatis> Ooh no ban here :P
<Gatis> ikonia: and here?
<ikonia> Gatis: just leave
<Gatis> ok you are not op here
<ikonia> you're trying to cause a problem - don't
<ikonia>  I certainly can be
<ikonia> hence why I'm asking you not to cause a problem so I don't have to
<Gatis> Then you would ban me
<ikonia> (please)
<Gatis> ikonia: no you can't ban me here
<ikonia> I don't want to ban you
<ikonia> hence why I'm asking you to not cause a problem
<Gatis> you already banned me from #ubuntu, #xubuntu, #kubuntu
<Gatis> Why not #lubuntu?
<ikonia> I know this and it has nothing to do with this channel
<ikonia> because you've not caused a problem yet
<Unit193> Gatis: Drop it and you won't have to have a new ban.
<lewellyn> we could all just /ignore and have the same net effect as a ban :P
<Gatis> what has it to do with #ubuntu #xubuntu and #kubuntu?
<Gatis> i joined #kubuntu and you baned me in second
<Gatis> is that reason?
<Gatis> ikonia: but you are not admin here
<ikonia> stop it - this is your final warning
<Gatis> ikonia: no you stop
<Gatis> WHy you banned me in #kubuntu in seconds and not #lubuntu?
<Sachiru> Okay, now I'm curious
<Sachiru> May I know (if it's not against the rules) why he was banned in all the channels that he was banned in?
<lewellyn> i personally don't care. he was being an ass. good enough for me.
<xsacha> lewellyn: wait, why are you here?
<lewellyn> i'm everywhere.
<xsacha> can you help with my lubuntu woes?
<lewellyn> maybe. maybe not. my crystal ball can't see the question.
<xsacha> ok so all of the sudden (after an apt-get upgrade), opengl windows like Chrome no longer update their contents
<xsacha> so i have to use LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 to get them to work
<lewellyn> yeah. that's outside my scope :)
<xsacha> my setup involves two gpus, so i tried DRI_PRIME=1 but that has the same issue
<Gassho> redshift unable to get 'location' from "provider"
 * Gassho throws a hissy fit >8c
<Gassho> ww
<switchtehbeat> 2 questions, my new gfx card is coming tomorrow, if I put it in my desktop, will lubuntu detect it auto? and 2nd question; how can I change how fast my mouse is??
<holstein> switchtehbeat: well, the issue is, you cant really ask that definitively of lubuntu. its not up to lubuntu to support the device, its more about the device supporting linux
<holstein> switchtehbeat: graphics drivers are *much* better in linux than they used to be, but, there are typically proprietary drivers that you can try, if the open one doesnt meet your needs
<holstein> really depends on the card, and the use case.. id say, if you are not gaming, you should be fine "plug and play"
<switchtehbeat> yeah not gaming just want it to work, i didn't know if I had to do a fresh install or  not..
<holstein> switchtehbeat: you shouldnt need to.. i mean, it'll either work or not.. a fresh install wont make support magically happen.. the kernel is modular
<holstein> i would look into xset http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052903 for the mouse speed
<switchtehbeat> thanks :D
<ianorlin> mouse sppeed is adjustable in lxinput as well for sensitivity and accelaratoin
<ianorlin> which is called keybaord and mouse in menu ah dang he left
<will_> bonjour, suis je seul au monde
<will_> ?
#lubuntu 2014-09-10
 * RedDeath Back
<zerothis> I have a notebook that runs _only_ the lubuntu GUI installation, not LiveCD, not the installation after finished. So I need to know, what desktop environment and drivers specifically is lubuntu running during the install?
<holstein> zerothis: the same
<holstein> zerothis: the issue is, the installer may be different.. so, you can gleen anything from that
<holstein> z	what have you tried to make the live CD work?
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> ^ ?
<zerothis> I've tried every versions of lubuntu back to herring, even the mini isos. Only the ubiquity installer works in GUI.
<zerothis> btw, the system is running, i just can't see it. I can pop in an audio CD and play it
<ubard> greetings everyone
<ubard> I have a screen flickering problem after the last updates
<ubard> can anyone help me out?
<absk007> after updating oh-my-zsh today, i get http://i.imgur.com/KoF7S6t.jpg this error while starting up.
<d2ydx2> ...were you pressing control m/
<d2ydx2> ? side note, after updating today my broadcom wireless firmware stopped working
<absk007> d2ydx2, why should i press ctrl + m?
<absk007> d2ydx2, it just broke my whole zsh thingy!!
<Guest27085> hi there, this isn't the italian support to lubuntu, right?
<ianorlin> unfortanetly this is English only not italian
<ianorlin> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest27085> no problem, just to be sure I'll be understood :)
<ianorlin> that might give help in italian but may not know about lubuntu
<Guest27085> so I'm having a bunch of issues after installing lubuntu 14.04 on a macbook 4.1
<ianorlin> name the first one?
<Guest27085> ianorlin, no probs, I'll use english here
<Guest27085> like, I remember that setting touchpad sensitivity wasn't so easy
<valemaio> I had to change a config file, but I can't remember which one
<ianorlin> does going to menu prefrences keyboard and mouse should give you graphical appliaction to do it
<valemaio> yeah, but it doesn't keep the settings once rebooting the system, if I remember
<valemaio> let me give it a try
<valemaio> oh wait, now I remember. I have to set how sensible the touchpad is on finger touch
<valemaio> because I have to literally dig a hole on it to use it
<valemaio> and I can't do it from the graphical setting thingy
<ianorlin> ah yeah that is different
<valemaio> yeah sorry, I've got bad memory :)
<ianorlin> you can use synclient from the command line for that
<valemaio> too bad I can't run memcheck on my brain...
<valemaio> synclient! that's it! thanks!
<ianorlin> be back in 10 to 15 minutes
<valemaio> sure, thanks!
<valemaio> BRB me too, I'm rebooting to see if it keeps the settings
<giga_> as I remembered, synclient doesn't keep the changes after rebooting. any suggestions?
<valemaio> sorry, wrong nick
<valemaio> does anybody know how to make a terminal command to run on startup? I'm running lubuntu 14.04
<ianorlin> write it to a script and then put it in default apps for lxsession
<valemaio> that's the problem, I know how to do theoretically, but how the script should be written? can you link me a guide from the internet? so far I've found nothing useful
<valemaio> it's still for the synclient thing
<valemaio> wait, maybe i've found something useful for me
<ianorlin> what is the synclient optoin you want to set
<valemaio> fingerlow=15 && fingerhigh=20
<valemaio> because it won't keep it at startup
<valemaio> keep them
<valemaio> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2114618 maybe this is it
<valemaio> let me give it a shot, if you don't have any suggestions
<ianorlin> you start the script with #!/bin/bash
<valemaio> yup
<ianorlin> then synclient fingerlow=15
<swift110> Hey guys
<valemaio> cool, I don't know how to write the sharp symbol with this keyboard XD
<ianorlin> hi
<valemaio> I'll copy/paste it
<valemaio> allright, let me try again
<valemaio> BRB
<valemaio> allright, it works!
<valemaio> thanks for your help!
<swift110> Hmm
<valemaio> BTW i've just installed a SSD hard drive on this macbook and now lubuntu boots in less than 5 seconds!
<swift110> Thats cool
<swift110> How does lubuntu work on the mbp
<valemaio> mbp?
<ianorlin> mac book pro
<ianorlin> not sure which one I don't have a mac
<valemaio> oh
<valemaio> that's not a pro, it's an old macbook 4.1
<valemaio> you know, the last built in plastic, but with intel architecture
<valemaio> and lubuntu works fine, just some minor issues which I've solved
<valemaio> also thanks to ianorlin
<ianorlin> you're welcome
<valemaio> anyway, gotta go. thanks again!
<Marin> Hello, on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu I see "using UNetbootin is highly recommended". But if I simply use dd to copy the ISO I have download on this page in order to make a bootable USB key, will it work too?
<testdr> Marin: you can copy the downloaded Lubuntu-14.04.1 iso with dd direct to the usb-thumb-device -- you only lose any data on the usb-stick and you need to partition and format it later again to use it for other data. Another way is to write the "iso" with the "usb-creator"(gtk/kde) to an usb-stick with enough space on it
<testdr> Marin: its told that some android-handys kann be used as an dvd-boot-medium with the iso as file in their storage (but i have none to verify it)
<ianorlin> yes dd will work Marin but you must be careful with dd
<Marin> thanks, indeed it worked
<zy3pD> hey i got a fresh lubu 14.04.1 installation and the sound indicator is invisible
<zy3pD> how to make it visible?
<wxl> first of all, are you sure the sound is working?
<wxl> zy3pD: ^
<zy3pD> the sound works
<zy3pD> i added the indicator on panel but it is invisible
<zy3pD> and yes i can hear sound
<wxl> that's a new one on me!
<zy3pD> any ideas?
<Marin> Re... I have booted the Lubuntu 14.04 image from a live USB key, and then the blue wallpaper and the borders of the "Installation" window shows up, but the content of the window is totally empty, blank. Also, the graphical environment seems frozen, but I can still move the mouse cursor. Is that a known problem?
<zy3pD> ok then my secound problem, when i open a menu in an application it has an ugly white backgrund, under 13.04 it had an nice gray background, how to change this?
<Marin> ...problem solved, I had to go to a tty (Ctrl+Alt+F1) and then come back to the graphical environment (Ctrl+Alt+F7)
<testdr> Marin: this problem (first kinda frozen graphic) is not known - but its known if there may be problems with the hardware (graka) - and i hope you did check the md5sum of the downloaded iso (to make shure it is not corrupted).
<Marin> testdr: the checksum is right
<testdr> Marin: last, are you using an older computer with small memory? There are limit for installation with small memory - for the live-version-install you need more than 512MB ram (there is the alternate-Lubuntu-installer for computer with less memory)
<Marin> testdr: a "free -m" shows 463 MB total... I didn't know that before (someone from my family gave it)
<Marin> indeed, the installation seems to be slow and swap a lot
<testdr> Marin: then it could be the install will break -- not run to the end. Like i said, there is the alternate-Lubuntu-install-iso -- i did use it with success for an older laptop with only 256MB ram.
<testdr> Marin:i would suggest you look for the alternate-install-iso -- but, last, there is the option to install without goint into the live-version (an option that uses less memory). The alternate-install uses a non-graphic-installer (only ascii-terminal)
<Marin> thanks for your advice
<Marin> will the last version of Firefox at least run correctly with that amount of RAM?
<testdr> Marin:  yes - firefox 31 will run in lubuntu with only 400-500MB ram, but you should not use it with 100 tabs and 10 windows
<testdr> Marin: after lubuntu-boot, the used memory is less 200MB - so there is enough for running firefox - even with light youtube-vids. But running office and firefox will do a lot of swapping
<Marin> testdr: personally i'm using firefox 31 on a lighter distro with 768 MB ram, and I have often difficulty to use websites such as YouTube, and the last Google Maps is totally unusable. Its RAM usage has incresed a lot with last versions
<Marin> testdr: (only aside of a text editor, a terminal and a IRC client that consumes an insignificant amount of RAM)
<testdr> Marin: firefox goes easy over 1GB ram-usage and pidgin (for irc) goes over 0.5GB -- but there are smaller irc-clients and for an editor there are other choices than an gtk-editor (for me even vim is a good choice). And like said, the usage of firefox should only user very few tabs and only one window - and maybe disable java/script most the time.
<wxl> testdr: a terminal client might be best for irc. pidgin is an ATROCIOUS irc client.
<Marin> testdr: I'm using XChat as IRC client, geany as text editor, and xfce-terminal. Most of time I use less than 5 tabs in 1 window. Flash is disabled by default using the builtin Flashblock-like feature that landed in Firefox, and since recently I often disable JavaScrit from about:config. Also, I now use youtube-dl for YouTube and a lighter browser (midori) for Google Maps
<wxl> i think vim is a great choice for an editor (especially in terminal) and i heard about this new irc client that's really nice let me dig it up
<wxl> i think it's f-irc
<wxl> checking
<testdr> Marin: for firefox there are differnt addons - for example "QuickJava" with buttons to en/disable such settings in the menu-top-line -- no need to go to about:config)
<wxl> yes! that's the one
<wxl> it's like xchat for the terminal. very well done. i'm too deep into irssi to even consider it but it looks very nice
<wxl> also the web page is hilarious http://www.vanheusden.com/f-irc/
 * ianorlin uses weechat in a terminal
<ianorlin> vim is hard to learn
<ianorlin> but really awesome once you do
<ianorlin> also f-irc is in repos
<ianorlin> although not sure if it does SASL
<wxl> i have been meaning to switch to weechat for a long time
<wxl> also vim is easy to learn.. compared to emacs :)
 * ianorlin hasn't tried to learn emacs
<ianorlin> vimtutor is really helpful for learning vim
<karen_> hey do any of you guys know how i can fix this glitch in lubuntu, i uninstalled light locker but the computer still locks up
<karen_> after inactivity
<ianorlin> is the screen locked still?
<karen_> no
<ianorlin> but it turns off?
<karen_> power manager isn't running
<karen_> yeah as if i still had light locker installed
<karen_> power manager is off
<ianorlin> did you just uninstall light locker?
<ianorlin> it might still be running even though it was uninstalled
<karen_> ahh
<karen_> okay
<karen_> any way i can check?
<karen_> like task manager in lubuntu?
<karen_> or maybe it's another preference other than lightlocker
<karen_> oh found task manager
<karen_> yeah what do you know
<karen_> light locker is still running
<swift110> Yes Firefox eats up ram
<ianorlin> I find that I need to close my firefox window and then open it again after some time
<wxl> i think firefox has a memory leak in it
<wxl> and has for some time
<wxl> i get no such issue with chrome
<wxl> i leave it open constantly
<ianorlin> or doesn't properly reclaim memory from closed tabs
<wxl> yeah
<swift110> Ok that would explain a lot
<karen_> okay messed with the power management section
<karen_> set it to "never"
<karen_> i think it was set to 60 minutesd
<karen_> minutes*
<karen_> didn't even know there was a "never" setting until i moved it all the way to the left
<phillw> what version of ffox are you running?
<phillw> I'm not seing any memory leakage in 14.10 lubuntu
<wxl> it's a matter of using firefox over time, phillw. and it's not a lubuntu problem, it's a firefox problem.
<phillw> wxl: piglet was last booted top - 20:45:53 up 15 days, 59 min,  3 users,  load average: 0.80, 1.05, 1.30
<phillw> ffox and chromium have run all that time :)
<wxl> phillw: how many tabs?
<phillw> I'd have expected to see a leak :)
<phillw> chromium currently 9, ffox currently 10 (both have been up to about 20 over last few days while linuxpadawan is sorted out)
<phillw> both have behaved
<wxl> phillw: that's not been my experience but i haven't touched it in a long time
<phillw> I run both all the time
<phillw> have done for several releases, including when chromium had the leak and ffox was bloated
<wxl> i have looked at task manager so many times and just watched the fox's memory usage creep up and up and up
<wxl> i mean you could watch it happening
<wxl> it wasn't exactly and over time thing
<wxl> maybe it's the sites i'm using?
<phillw> wxl: I run top often :) I find that virt-manager does not always shut down cleanly and needs a gentle prod in the ribs :D
<wxl> oh well, it doesn't bother me any. i just use chrome :)
<phillw> I do not have issues with either new chrmomium or ffox
<phillw> one of the issues, I think, is that LTS needs SRU stuff. This delays bug fix updates. 14.10 gets them immediately.
<swift110> I tend to use a lot of tabs
<swift110> Im normally using about 2gbram
<phillw> swift110: KiB Mem:   3655716 total,  3459380 used,   196336 free,    35568 buffers
<phillw> KiB Swap: 10100684 total,   459728 used,  9640956 free.   727720 cached Mem
#lubuntu 2014-09-11
<ceasefires> Linux noob here. If I downloaded kate via terminal (apt-get), where can I find it to put it on my taskbar or run?
<ceasefires> Aside from running it in the terminal
<holstein> ceasefires: you can always edit the menu and add what you like.. or add a shortcut where ever you want..
<holstein> ceasefires: you dont see it in the menu?
<ceasefires> No, it isn't there. I can run it by typing "kate" in terminal though
<holstein> ceasefires: i would just add one, since its a "kde" application
<holstein> actually http://askubuntu.com/questions/196614/how-do-i-edit-the-menu-in-lubuntu outlines most of what i would start with
<ceasefires> Okay, I'll try that out. Thanks a lot
<timbba> I installed Lubuntu 14.04 and I want to remove some unnecessary programs. However almost all are trying to remove also lubuntu-desktop package.. So will it remove the whole LXDE environment by doing so?
<holstein> timbba: i would..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> and just add lxde and whatever you like
<holstein> timbba: you should be able to remove "lubuntu-desktop" though as a meta package
<Unit193> timbba: lubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, feel to remove packages that it depends on.
<Unit193> Erm, whoops.
<timbba> I have lots of other programs configured manually already (compiled by myself).. so I do not want to start from scratch.. so by removing also lubuntu-desktop won't harm? So LXDE stays and it will launch graphical user interface still..
<timbba> last sentence was question
<holstein> timbba: well, you lose all of that when the hard drive fails, anyways.. so i might take a minute to come up with a backup strategy that would make starting from scratch more of an easy task ..otherwise, how to remove lubuntu from lubuntu may not be a simple task
<Unit193> Right, lubuntu-desktop is just for installation time, and during upgrades.
<holstein> even removing lxde apps from lxde can be challenging.. its quite lean at the start.. and the metapackage should be safe, as stated ^
<timbba> ok, thanks for the info :)
<sargas> if I install lubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu 14.04, what packages do I get?
<FuuqUmiist> good ones i guess
<holstein> sargas: i might just add lxde
<sargas> FuuqUmiist: Ikr
<Unit193> sargas: Look at the deps of it and you can see, there's also lubuntu-core.  And, you can even just install the task.
<sargas> thanks guys
<sargas> I'll try the desktop first, I'm trying to move away from Unity on my laptop
<sargas> pulseaudio is making me age twice as fast
<holstein> sargas: shouldnt be
<Unit193> If you  apt-get install lubuntu-desktop^  you'll get the task rather than pulling in the deps.
<holstein> sargas: i would try a live CD of soemthing without pulse just to make sure its the issue.. avlinux.. for example
<sargas> I know... but it along with the flash player plugin (enabled) are giving me a hard time browsing and running some java code
<sargas> holstein: that's a great idea actually
<Unit193> holstein: Lubuntu doesn't come with pulse.
<holstein> sargas: i really think youd' do better with a newer flash..
<holstein> yup. ^ lubuntu live, or avlinux.. something with no pulse..
<holstein> or just remove pulse from ubuntu
<sargas> holstein: how do I get it, I though apt-get upgrade got the newst one
<Unit193> Mmm, yeah.  Newer flash does handle some things better.
<holstein> i mean, if pulse or flash are the issues, i would throw another wrench in the works by switching distro's
<Unit193> sargas: Only Chrome or Chromium get it, unless you use the experimental freshplayerplugin.
<sargas> Unit193: I've heard of freshplayerplugin, and the early stages of the one Firefox is going to include in its packae
<sargas> package*
<holstein> sargas: the chrome flash is the only current one we get in linux
<sargas> I was enjoying web dev on firefox a lot, but the lack of flash support is making it freeze on certain occasions
<holstein> sargas: you can use the chrome flash in chromium..
<sargas> I see
<sargas> holstein: I didn't know that
<Unit193> freshplayerplugin is a wrapper to get PPAPI plugins into NPAPI browsers, specifically pepperflash.  I don't remember what Mozilla calls their decoder though.
<sargas> I don't either... but I might try chromium
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<sargas> I'm trying to stay aways from Chrome's privacy rape
<holstein> sargas: sure.. but, if you want flash, thats the *only* recent one
<sargas> I'll get Lubuntu live on my USB drive and see what it looks like
<holstein> sargas: you can use it in the chromium browser..
<Unit193> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<sargas> ubottu: interesting
<sargas> holstein, Unit193, ubottu: thanks for the help
<Unit193> Alrighty, have fun.
<sargas> I'll get Chromium with pepperflash
<sargas> then I'll try Lubuntu on a USB bootable drive
<sargas> thanks again
<holstein> sargas: cheers.. and good luck
<switchtehbeat> does lubuntu support gnome?
<switchtehbeat> if I install this  	
<switchtehbeat> Trusty Core  will be drivers still be installed??
<switchtehbeat> I guess no one is here :/
 * RedDeath Back
 * RedDeath Salut/Hello
<ianorlin> hi RedDeath
<RedDeath> how are you?
<ianorlin> good anyway I can help you?
<ianorlin> this is a support channel but there is #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<ianorlin> I am well but need to report bugs in development release so you won't have to struggle with them
<ianorlin> hmm what package is the lubuntu default gtk2 theme engine in?
<wxl> well it shouldn't be lubuntu specific ianorlin
<ianorlin> I mean I am trying all gtk2 theme engines in repos and only the lubuntu ones do it
<ianorlin> if you on utopic get a notification from xfce4-notifyd
<ianorlin> at least on my intel graphics
<ianorlin> but no other themes seem to reproduce it
<testdr> ianorlin: you know what a "theme" is?
<wxl> ianorlin: lubuntu-default-settings maybe?
<wxl> ianorlin: rafaellaguna might know, too
<ianorlin> he is not on right now
<wxl> ianorlin: he will be :)
<ianorlin> also if you open a m3u playlist in mplayer it shows double notifications for songs
<joppe> can you tell me how to remove steam?
<phillw> joppe: how did you install it?
<joppe> via deb installer from steam site
<phillw> joppe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/217872/how-do-i-remove-steam
<joppe> it says Package 'steam:i386' is not installed, so not removed
<joppe> drinks beer
<joppe> steam still shows in my games folder
<phillw> joppe: can you pastebin up the result of
<phillw> dpkg-query -l *steam*
<joppe> dpkg-query: no packages found matching *steam*
<joppe> so its uninstalled..
<phillw> joppe: yup, just get rid of the ~/.steam
<phillw> directory
<joppe> how to get rid of my start menu /games
<joppe> rid off it
<phillw> joppe: I'm not too familiar with directly editing the menu system. Have a read of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2197247 wxl are you familiar with editing menu entries?
<wxl> phillw: i think i know how :) what's up?
<phillw> wxl: he's got rid of steam, but the menu entry remains
<joppe> yep
<wxl> is there a .desktop file somewhere?
<joppe> where do i look for that
<wxl> /usr/share/applications typically
<wxl> could also be in ~/.local/share/applications
<wxl> incidentially... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/EditingTheMenu ;)
<wxl> note that you may have to restart lxpanel
<wxl> which i think is just `lxpanelctl restart` if i remember correctly :)
<joppe> how do i do that
<joppe> ok
<wxl> do that after you remove the desktop entry
<wxl> so look for something like steam.desktop
<wxl> i don't know the exact name
<wxl> oh wait i can figure it out
<wxl> didn't realize it was in the repos :)
<wxl> /usr/share/applications/steam.desktop
<joppe> it still show in my games after that
<wxl> you can see all the installed files here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/i386/steam/filelist
<wxl> so the steps are:
<wxl> 1. remove the .desktop file
<wxl> 2. restart lxpanel
<wxl> you did that?
<joppe> yes
<wxl> was there a .desktop file there?
<joppe> where?
<joppe> sorry im a nood
<joppe> noob
<wxl> look under /usr/share/applications
<wxl> the file should be called steam.desktop
<joppe> nope no steam at all in there
<wxl> joppe: did you look under ~/.local/share/applications?
<holstein> i would check as another user.. if the other user has no steam, i would blow out whatever of my users config
<joppe> joppe@joppe-desktop:~/.local/share/applications$ ls chrome-aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake-Default.desktop chrome-apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf-Default.desktop chrome-blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo-Default.desktop chrome-coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf-Default.desktop chrome-pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia-Default.desktop google-chrome.desktop mimeapps.list steam.desktop
<joppe> steam is there
<wxl> joppe: so remove that steam.desktop
<wxl> `rm steam.desktop`
<joppe> it worked, thanks alot
<wxl> np
<joppe> i would buy you abeer
<joppe> :)
<wxl> s'ok, i don't drink
<joppe> lubuntu is great
<wxl> thanks joppe :)
<phillw> thanks wxl :)
<wxl> np phillw
<wxl> amazing what i can accomplish without even being in front of lubuntu XD
<joppe> wxl , are you a developer
<wxl> joppe: i'm head of testing and a release manager so i'm a bit busy to help out too much with development, but i plan on learning packaging so i can help in the future.
<joppe> ok, you all do a good work..
<joppe> how to get more sound?
<wxl> joppe: you want to increase the volume or you have no sound?
<joppe> increase, im on full now
<wxl> ok so in your terminal load up `alsamixer`
<wxl> it has a "master" volume as well as individual volumes for like "headphones" and "speakers"
<joppe> ok
<wxl> so often times you have the master all the way up but say the speakers are down lower
<joppe> they are on full
<wxl> just arrow over to the right one and then arrow up
<wxl> they all are, huh? then that's all you got :)
<joppe> :)
<wxl> you can double check and make sure none of them are muted
<wxl> but i doubt that's your problem
<wxl> it's possible your sound card is not well supported and the driver lacks the capacity to get the volume up higher but i would find that highly unlikely
<joppe> well i was on some ubuntu site and they say that you can go over 100%
<wxl> iiiiii don't think so :)
<joppe> pk
<wxl> i'd be happy to review what you found tho
<joppe> pk
<joppe> ok
<joppe> my mistake, they are all pre 14.04
<phillw> joppe: you may want to try swapping also for pulse audio. It can go over 100% https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<phillw> s/also / ALSA
<wxl> oh gosh don't use pulseaudio
<testdr> joppe: the default in lubuntu-14.04 ist with pulseaudio and the volumecontrol called "pavucontrol" can go over 100%
<wxl> joppe: DONT DO IT :)
<testdr> yep - it might blow your speakers or even call the police
<wxl> well pulseaudio will certainly bloat up your computer
<joppe> :)
<wxl> which is why lubuntu doesn't use it
<testdr> wxl: i dont get your point - if someone uses the default Lubuntu-14.04 installation, then there is pulseaudio installed.
<wxl> nope
#lubuntu 2014-09-12
<urielvigilant> After an today update to my Lubuntu 14.04.1 , the bcm 4311 stopped working suddently. When reboot appear this message at OS staring for a second : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8323050/   what happened?
<wxl> !info fw-cutter
<ubottu> Package fw-cutter does not exist in trusty
<wxl> ahhhh poo what's it calledf
<wxl> urielvigilant: try re-installing firmware-b43legacy-installer
<wxl> that might do the trick. if not, uninstall and reinstall
<wxl> if that doesn't work, you might actually have to get the firmware and use the firmware cutter to install it
<wxl> if that fixes it, please file a bug. i would assume that it upgraded the driver but not the firmware
<urielvigilant> ok
<urielvigilant> like this doensit : sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<wxl> urielvigilant: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firmware-b43-installer
<urielvigilant> ok lets try
<wxl> urielvigilant: i'm not sure it will happen immediately. you'll probably have to reboot
<urielvigilant> its installing, let sii if it work
<urielvigilant> ok i will try
<urielvigilant> reboot
<urielvigilant> too
<wxl> i mean there's other ways around it but that's easier XD
<urielvigilant> i apretiate because iam newby
<urielvigilant> nad my english it is not the better one
<ceasefires> So, my OS randomly decided to be in 640x480 resolution and its the only res option in my monitor preferences
<ceasefires> Any idea on how to fix this?
<ceasefires> I have booted into it a few times over the last day or so and did not have this problem
<urielvigilant> wxl last time it only worked after this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8323110/  do you think i will need to do it again?
<wxl> quite possible, ur
<wxl> oops
<wxl> well off i go
<wxl> *poof*
<urielvigilant> wxl Ok thanks it worked fine for me only with your command line type and reboot
<urielvigilant> But..why this dayly update did this to firmware ?
<urielvigilant> exit
<Let-Love-Lead> Hi does lxde has power manager?
<pgb> lewellyn: mhm, it's called xfce4-power-manager ;-)
<pgb> ups
<pgb> he's gone :P
<phillw> wxl: FYI, Julien broke the daily ISO's he's now fixing them :)
<silverlion> good day
<wxl> phillw: thanks for the heads up. how did you find this out before me? :)
<lewellyn> pgb: no, i'm here ;)
<phillw> wxl: julien tweeted it several hours ago :)
<wxl> phillw: oh tweets :/ what's his id?
<phillw> wxl: Julien Lavergne
<wxl> phillw: twitter.com/JulienLavergne?
<phillw> wxl: actually it is  @gilir on Twitter 
<wxl> that makes sense phillw :)
<ianorlinlaptop> wxl sent email from new slypheed did it arrive?
<ianorlinlaptop> the one in trusty proposed
<wxl> ianorlinlaptop: yeah heven't got there yet
<wxl> ianorlinlaptop: reply sent
<wxl> ianorlinlaptop: did you see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1336944 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1336944 in lxsession (Ubuntu Trusty) "lxsession ignores ~/.config/autostart directory" [Undecided,New]
<ianorlinlaptop> no I just saw that now
<wxl> ianorlinlaptop: there's an intention of an sru on that one too afaik
<ianorlinlaptop> is it in proposed?
<wxl> don't think so yet
<ianorlinlaptop> hmm who should create the account to test pop3?
<wxl> ianorlinlaptop: you can if you want
<ianorlinlaptop> ok
<wxl> hahha that sounds hilarious
<ianorlinlaptop> when it means the mailbox is inaccessable in pop3 bug how do I reproduce that
<wxl> ooops wrong channel as usual :)
<wxl> well, it's more than it can access the pop3 mail but in repeated access attempts, the mail that was there is deleted
<ianorlinlaptop> yeah I still have the pop3 mail after deleting it from server in webmail
<wxl> ianorlinlaptop: with the new version or with the old version? it would be nice to confirm the problem too
<ianorlinlaptop> new version
<ianorlinlaptop> ok will need to switch to another comp then
<ianorlinlaptop> still not that sure how to get Pop to lose mail on old sylpheed
<silverlion> holstein : ping
<holstein> silverlion: hey
<silverlion> holstein : hey there
<silverlion> this time I could use your experience in lubuntu ;)
<silverlion> holstein : here is the problem: I've got a new Laptop (Acer E 17) with sound issues
<silverlion> the sound output of DVDs f. ex. works pretty fine
<silverlion> but as soon as I plug in a headset with mic the mic is not recognized (neither with alsa nor with pulse)
<silverlion> any thoughts?
<holstein> silverlion: well, its not a USB mic, correct?
<silverlion> holstein : correct
<holstein> alsa wont see things you plug into the card/device like that
<silverlion> its a 3.5 chinch
<holstein> as far as alsa is concerned, its just the same card
<silverlion> but pulse doesnt either
<holstein> well, thast the point
<holstein> pulse wont see "the headset" like that
<holstein> its just an analog extention of the same device
<holstein> i would just open "alsamixer" and tweak everything
<holstein> dont trust the labels
<silverlion> holstein well how can I use a headset then?
<holstein> silverlion: plug it in, and tweak settings in alsamixer and pavucontrol
<silverlion> holstein : already tried and failed :(
<silverlion> any advises?
<holstein> silverlion: you are looking for a device to show up, as if its another USB audio device, and its not
<holstein> yes
<holstein> use other live CD's and test
<silverlion> I'm listening ;)
<silverlion> ok, will do
<holstein> you can run "aplay -l" and "arecord -l" and search for the devices that come up there
<silverlion> I have just created a unity usb stick
<holstein> but, you should look in "alsamixer" and tweak *everything*
<silverlion> what do you mean by "everything"?
<holstein>  also, you should try the supported operating system and try the hardware to make sure its not "broken"
<wxl> you can tweak how much caffiene is in your bloodstream? if so, i'm totally using alsamixer.
<holstein> silverlion: i mean, you may not see a label that says "heres the headhpones"
<silverlion> holstein : kk
<holstein> silverlion: you may (as i have) see a label that says "rear" or "3d" or *who knows* that is the mic
<holstein> so, uyo just try *all* settings that alsa presentgs
<holstein> presents*
<silverlion> will do
<holstein> and try the connection with the device in the supported operating system
<silverlion> I'm just booting up ubuntu 14.04.1
<holstein> you could have a headset that is for a phone that is not intended to be used with the computer
<silverlion> holstein : this laptop was shipped with no supported US
<silverlion> US == OS
 * wxl tried to turn up caffiene level in alsamixer but it doesn't work and decides to declare a bug
<holstein> silverlion: they likely promise to support one, and offer a driver for one.. all im sayhing is, thats a way to be sure the hardware is working at all
<silverlion> holstein : I've tried both I even bought a 2 in 1 cable to plug in "normal" computer headsets
<holstein> silverlion: sure.. and i'll just get some USB headset that i know works.. since they are cheap and "better"
<silverlion> I hear you holstein
 * genii moderates his caffeine level by sipping more coffee
<silverlion> genii : :P
<wxl> oh that's a good suggestion!
<silverlion> holstein : so you're suggesting to get an usb headset?
<silverlion> guess they work better, dont they?
<holstein> i put "better" in quotes
<holstein> USB devices take the audio "out of the box", which can offer better quality
<holstein> it *will* show up in pavucontrol routable as another device
<holstein> it will offer a headset to you if your card cant support alsa
<holstein> lubuntu doesnt ship pluse though..i would try a xubntu live CD and fire up "pavucontrol" and see what you have there
<ianorlin> do they make some of those with noise canceling?
<holstein> silverlion: good luck.. im off for a nap..
<ianorlin> also those are independent of soundcard on box right?
<silverlion> holstein : thanks for the moment!
<ianorlin> or would I need usb soundcard for that
<silverlion> guess I'll have to go to the store tomorrow to get a usb headset
<silverlion> my soundcard does not work with other headsets :(
<wxl> ianorlin: you saw the upower thing Noskcaj just emailed about?
<Noskcaj> Since some lubuntu stuff is out of sync with debian, it's only xfce4-power-manager that really needs testing
<wxl> i'll check it out when i get home in front of my laptop. thanks Noskcaj !
<Noskcaj> thanks
<wxl> Noskcaj: want something else to work on now? XD
<Noskcaj> sure
<wxl> this is kind of a curious one and i'm thinking is an easy fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/obconf/+bug/1272834
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1272834 in obconf (Ubuntu) "obconf segfaults with the --tab option" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Noskcaj> My coding ability is non-existent, but i'll triage the bug and ask some people about it
<wxl> Noskcaj: oh i figured with you messing with upower, it might suggest otherwise :)
<Noskcaj> I can package, and i can triage stuff
 * silverlion only can video edit :(
<silverlion> is that bad ;) ?
<wxl> Noskcaj: do you package for debian, too?
<Noskcaj> wxl, yeah
<Noskcaj> silverlion, I can do that, so no
<wxl> ouch it's getting mean in here
<wxl> :)
<silverlion> Noskcaj : what do you do?
<Noskcaj> *can't
<Noskcaj> woops
<silverlion> kk
<Gassho> what do i install to interpret and display epub files? (14.04) will we have a 14.10 lubuntu?
<wxl> Gassho: 14.10's coming in october
<wxl> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Gassho> awsum :D
 * Gassho ^5's wxl ^^
<wxl> !info calibre
<ubottu> calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.25.0+dfsg-1build1 (trusty), package size 17020 kB, installed size 38844 kB
<wxl> there's your epub viewer, Gassho ^
 * Gassho ^5's wxl ^^
<wxl> Gassho: you're welcome to help out with testing for 14.10 if you're feeling ambitious :)
<Gassho> :c
<Gassho> oh i guess i could do it froma  live dvd
<wxl> well from a virtual machine
<wxl> it's not a requirement :)
<Gassho> I must rectify myself before I could possibly assist others...
<wxl> heheh makes sense
#lubuntu 2014-09-13
<suncokret> hello
<bong1> how do i set the default browser to chrome? it says on chrome... Google Chrome cannot determine or set the default browser.
<suncokret> dje si Snele, kuco stara
<Naphatul> i'm running an almost stock 14.04.1 and the desktop pager crashes when i try to open the settings almost every time
<Naphatul> is this a known issue?
<Naphatul> also, why does lubuntu-desktop depend on mplayer?
<phillw> Naphatul: that is a meta-package. Simply a list of what to install. It will ask to be removed when you remove any of the default stuff . This is perfectly safe.
<suncokret> what is diference in new version 14.4.1?
 * RedDeath Back
<phillw> suncokret: it has the patches that have been applied since 14.04 thus saving you a load of updates !
<suncokret> will i have some advantage if i install 14.04.1, maybe it will use less space on disk, or it is same usage?
<phillw> suncokret: it would use about the same. if you have a 14.04 and have been updating, then running sudo apt-get autoclean should free disk space up.
<suncokret> so if i have 14.04 installed i don't have reason to install 14.04.1...
<suncokret> 14.04.1 is only better for somebody who don't have 14.04 installed
<suncokret> ?
<phillw> suncokret: you should also look to remove old kernels (they and associated files, do eat up disk space)
<phillw> suncokret: correct.
<suncokret> thank you
<suncokret> phillw, i was deleted downloaded packets manualy or in synaptic... i saw somewhere old kernels, but i didn't deleted it...
<suncokret> can you tell me where are old kernels and which i need to save
<phillw> suncokret: keep your current kernel plus the most recent old one. All the others (and associated files) can go.
<phillw> suncokret: use the manual method at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<suncokret> can i delete kernels manualy?
<suncokret> from file manager?
<phillw> suncokret: it is best done from terminal, as you need to update grub once you are done. You are not just removing files, but associated stuff as well. That is why we reccomend using apt-get so that things get correctly updated.
<phillw> your kernels will no longer start 2.6 (that was the case when the wiki was written... you will be on 3.x in 14.04)
<suncokret> yes
<suncokret> 3.13.0-33-generic
<phillw> do you have 3.13.0-32-generic listed?
<suncokret> 24, 30, 32, 33
<phillw> so, get rid of 24 and 30
<phillw> sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<phillw> and sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-3.13.0-30-generic linux-image-3.13.0-30-generic
<phillw> oops
<phillw> let me re-do that!
<phillw> sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic linux-image-3.13.0-30-generic
<phillw> suncokret: ^^ this one ^^
<suncokret> i understand
<suncokret> just tell me about this last command
<suncokret> for example if i have 5 old kernels to remove
<phillw> tag them on after the two listed
<suncokret> do i put in command just first and last for removing
<suncokret> or all 5?
<phillw> no, list all five
<suncokret> so this is not from - to
<suncokret> it is list of kernels to remove?
<suncokret> sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic linux-image-3.13.0-30-generic
<phillw> no, it is each one you want,
<suncokret> i understand now
<suncokret> and it is simple
<suncokret> now i will try
<phillw> will remove just those two, if had linux-image-3.13.0-29-generic that command would leave it on your system.
<suncokret> it is fast, and now i have about 350MB space more
<suncokret> thank you
<suncokret> so that is all i can delete: old kernels and downloaded packs?
<phillw> you can get more room by using clean.... let me get you a link..
<phillw> suncokret: have a read of http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=24
<phillw> it'll all be on wiki somewhere, that's just my area for notes :)
<suncokret> i want to know how i can make lubuntu to use less space on disk and what i can remove
<phillw> that link has commands to run to free up space
<phillw> suncokret: also, do empty the trash area, that will also grow over time.
<suncokret> what is trash area?
<phillw> rubbish bin
<suncokret> you mean recycyle bin?
<phillw> yup
<suncokret> i don't use that
<phillw> different names
<suncokret> yes
<suncokret> i change options in file managers to delete files
<phillw> okay
<phillw> then run the three commands on that link.
<suncokret> and that three comands will delete and remove all what is need to remove to system be lighter?
<suncokret> :)
<phillw> it will give you more disk space, yes
<suncokret> this 3 commands make about 100MB more space
<suncokret> because i already deleted downloaded packages
<phillw> well, that's nearly half a Gb of space recovered :)
<suncokret> yes
<suncokret> not bad
<suncokret> :)
<phillw> if you took out your most recent old kernel, you'd get ~ 150 - 170Mb free disk, but I'd only do that if you get desperately low on disk space.
<suncokret> so, lubuntu working very good to me, i use windows maybe just 5% now
<mrdeb> hi all. where can i dl lubuntu openbox theme and icon theme to install on anotehr openbox pc
<melodie> mrdeb on the repositories?
<mrdeb> i need http link to files
<mrdeb> what is name of theme
<melodie> what edition or distro do you have on the other pc?
<mrdeb> debian
<melodie> ok
<melodie> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<melodie> seek for "lubuntu"
<melodie> what version debian do you have? You might need to select trusty
<melodie> to match your debian
<mrdeb> 7.6
<mrdeb> ok, i got icon theme
<melodie> ok
<mrdeb> now need close/open window things
<mrdeb> ok, i got it and will see how it workafter dpkg -i
<mrdeb> hmm
<mrdeb> didnt show up in obconf
#lubuntu 2014-09-14
<dvora> i have internet problems- i have lubuntu 14.04, and in the last few weeks every few minutes/ hours (randomly!) my nm-applet stops seeing any networks. when i disable and then enable i goes back to working perfectly, for some time... what can couse that?
<phillw> dvora: network issues are a nightmare... head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336 and read the 2nd sticky. Feel free to ask on there as all the *buntu family share the same system for networking.
<testdr> dvora: nm-applet dropout for wireless or cable-connected internet?
<dvora> testdr: wireless
<testdr> dvora: if it was OK for some time(weeks/month) before - there can be changes in the signal-strength. Check if other wlan-nets appear, if your wlan is not the only one.
<testdr> dvora: and for the time of the network-dropouts, check /var/log/syslog* (some older are compressed) to get some information when it happens and what error/info-messages are there
<testdr> dvora: and last you have to check, that it is not any hardware-failure. That might happen if hardware "gets older". Signal-strength may be lost and so on and you can check this if you have other hardware (with same software), that has not such dropouts.
<dvora> testdr: tanx.it's not the strangth of the connection. it stops seeing all network available (including all the nets of my neighbors)
<testdr> dvora: if it is a laptop, then it could be some hardware-fault and you can check this if you get a wlan-usb-stick and disable the built-in-wlan. If it is a desktop-pc with wlan-usb-stick, same: you can check with another one.  Last point could be someone is trying to intrude your system and breaks it - but i would first check hardware.
<testdr> dvora: did forget - you can run (in a terminal) a constant ping to your internet-hub/router of your local net to make shure it does not happen from some power-saving-settings. If power-saving enabled the network should be re-connected after power-saving - but if not, this is like the network will be dead, because the hardware was not re-initialized after power-saving-level
<testdr> dvora: if you still have the ubuntu-live-iso, then you should boot this and verify that its not some special user-settings (power-saving) that does not re-enable the hardware. Just run the ubuntu-live-system for some hours (browsing the internet and so on).
<dvora> testdr: it's a laptop. i don't have wlan-usb-stick, i'll try to get one and check it. i don't think it's a power saving think- because it happens sometimes while i use the computer
<testdr> dvora: then test it with a constant ping running in an terminal, like "ping -i 1 192.168.0.1"  -- you have to set the ip of your home-router. That will send pakets every second and you see the output in the terminal and you will see when it will fail.
<testdr> dvora: if - with this constant 1second ping - the connection will not fail, then its some other reason
<dvora> testdr: ok, so i try that. so to be sure, if the connection still fails, what would that mean? and what will it mean if it doesn't..?
<testdr> dvora: it could be your wlan-router, that is dropping the signal-strength - maybe if there is inactivity - did you have wlan-dropout during some longer downloads (like during ubuntu-updates or download of iso-live-images)?
<dvora> testdr: i haven't tried. but it can happen when i download torrent files for example... it can happes even while i surf
<dvora> testdr: now i'm downloading ubuntu updates and so far so good. but it's really random i think
<testdr> dvora: check the messages in /var/log/syslog for those droppouts. No messages? Btw. if you have cable available and not to far from your router, this is a way to get a working connection if the reason could not be found.
<dvora> testdr:  i don't have a cable. maybe i should buy one... there are massages in the syslog, just not sure what they mean.... i can send you the syslog
<testdr> dvora: use the pastebin for such things and post the link to the text there
<testdr> dvora: lookup pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dvora> testdr: at 12:59 i had a dropout, and at 13:15 i saw that and disabled-enabled the networkmanager to fix that. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8342491/
<testdr> dvora: did you read: http://askubuntu.com/questions/465848/frequent-deauthentication-from-wifi-reason-6-in-ubuntu-14-04
<testdr> dvora: only to make shure, that wlan "tishuwantsplay" is yours?
<testdr> dvora: you got last question?
<dvora> testdr: i just had this drop-out. i saw the link you sent, i'll try that
<testdr> dvora: last question was: Is this wlan "tishuwansplay" yours?
<dvora> testdr: thats the name of my network
<testdr> dvora: ok - then you can lookup the mac-address and where the disconnect happens - its seems at the point where the scurity-handshake is done again with your wlan-router and this handshake fails
<testdr> dvora: this is from your pasted output of syslog - and it may be that this handshake will work for some time and suddenly could not be established again - could be hardware or bad signal-strength (some other hardware around may jam your connection) - it could help to change the wlan-encryption, but you should only try this, after you got a cable to connect to your router, because if you misconfigure your wlan-settings, this is the only way to reach your rout
 * RedDeath Back
<dvora> testdr: so i'll get a cable, and see if that helps
 * RedDeath Back
 * RedDeath Back
<Gassho> how do i see how much juice my laptop has left?
<ianorlin> Gasshoo which version of Lubuntu do oyu not see a battery icon?
#lubuntu 2015-09-07
<rmx77> hello all
<rmx77> whats goin down
<JohnDoe_71Rus> monday sep 7 2015
<rmx77> ok?
<Nivalis> Hello, i install lubuntu 15.04, but i have trouble. How i send notify from command line?
<rafaellaguna> Nivalis, for testing the notify daemon?
<rafaellaguna> notify-send -u normal "Hello" "Testing"
<Nivalis> hm....notify-send don't installed
<Nivalis> but if xfce-4-notifyd-config normal work
<Nivalis> how xfce-4-notifyd-config invoke notify?
<rafaellaguna> theorically, yes
<Nivalis> how i invoke notify without notify-send?
<rafaellaguna> xfce should use that command too
<rafaellaguna> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Desktop_notifications
<rafaellaguna> the command is the same for all "engines"
<Nivalis> but i don't install notify-send and may be other daemon installed and show me notification when i run xfce4-notifyd-config
<rafaellaguna> in XFCE and Lubuntu you can control it with "xfce4-notifyd-config"
<rafaellaguna> yes. if you install notify-osd from Ubuntu it will replace the other one
<Nivalis> hm....its default install of lubuntu
<rafaellaguna> xfce uses the daemon xfce4-notified
<rafaellaguna> check it with a task manager (lxtask)
<Nivalis> Do you know how to send message to xfce4-notifyd?
<rafaellaguna> that command should work "notify-send"
<Nivalis> but its doesn't install
<rafaellaguna> what OS do you have now?
<Nivalis> lubuntu 15.04
<Nivalis> lubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64
<rafaellaguna> ensure the package libnotify-bin is installed (it should)
<rafaellaguna> then use notify-send -u normal "Hello" "Testing"
<Nivalis> if i install libnotify, then i saw notify
<Nivalis> but i don't understand how invoke notify, when i don't have this packet as installed
<rafaellaguna> send-notify
<rafaellaguna> all the desktop apps use that command
<rafaellaguna> notify-send! sorry :D
<Nivalis> do you manually install libnotify?
<rafaellaguna> I did. but you don't have to install anything, actually. it should work out-of-the-box. then use that command and you must see that notification
<rafaellaguna> I'm testing now, I have 15.04 as well, notify-send works
<Nivalis> for experemints. you can remove libnotify and try run xfce4-notifyd-config and try press button show notify?
<rafaellaguna> I can't right now, I can't modify this virtual machine :D
<Nivalis> i remove libontify and notify showed
<Nivalis> in config test
<rafaellaguna> so it works?
<Nivalis> but i can't use notify-send in command line
<teward> it's send-notify
<teward> not notify-send
<rafaellaguna> O.O
<teward> oop
<teward> actually
<teward> i'm tired
<teward> notify-send
<teward> i'm opening my 15.04 VM as well to test
<teward> but last i checked it worked
<rafaellaguna> yup, notify-send
<rafaellaguna> you can send icons too
<teward> (even Lubuntu on my RPi works.  and yes that does actually work)
<Nivalis> withoun libnotify?
<Nivalis> without*
<rafaellaguna> brb, lunch time!
<teward> Nivalis: without libnotify, a ton of things don't work iirc
<Nivalis> hm....how can i know what daemon send notify?
<teward> at least in Trusty, notify-send is in libnotify-bin, which libnotify4 will provide.  Checking LUbuntu shortly, the VM just came up
<Nivalis> i remove libnotify, but if i run xfce4-notifyd-config and press button show, i can show notification
<Nivalis> hm...default i don't have libnotify packet as installed
<teward> notify-send exists as libnotify-bin.
<teward> libnotify4 just installs a few things
<teward> but check if you have libnotify-bin
<teward> f, my lubuntu 15.04 system is gone
<Nivalis> find libnotify-bin was failed
<Nivalis> no such file
<teward> it's not a file it's a package
<teward> apt-cache policy libnotify-bin, check the "Installed" line
<teward> (before the comma is the command)
<Nivalis> not available
<steffen> Hey! Do anybody here know who is maintaining the lubuntu.net website?
<Aison> hello
<Aison> after upgrading from trusty to utopic I've got problem with X.
<Aison> It looks like lightdm is no longer starting X properly. After the start of lightdm I have a black screen
<Aison> when I stop lightdm with service lightdm stop I get the console back
<Aison> the strange thing is, when I start X with typing xinit, X works
<Aison> but X is not working with ligthdm, very strange
<steffen> Don't have a any ideas to solve your problem. But utopic is EOL. Perhaps you should consider installing a supported version :)
<holstein> Aison: i think, for me.. i would want to know, if that is a system-wide config or breakage, from the upgrade, or, more something related to GPU driver..
<Aison> yes, I upgraded to vivid before
<Aison> and the problem still exists
<holstein> but, yes.. since its EOL, i would fresh install to a supported version
<Aison> but it started with upgrade to utopic
<holstein> 14.04, or 15.04..
<steffen> Depends on you needs. 14.04 is a solid way to go. Biggest difference between the two are probably systemd
<Aison> holstein, GPU: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display (rev 0f)
<Aison> yes, I know
<Aison> holstein, reinstall? are we back on windows times? :P
<steffen> Oh sorry, read as a question from Aison. Not a statement..
<Aison> the problem must be somehow related to lightdm or how lightdm starts X
<Aison> when I start X with xinit, a monitor is detected, when I start with lightdm, no screen is detected
<holstein> Aison: well, you are back on an unsupported OS.. and, i find it easiest to just reinstall.. but, no, you dont have to reinstall..
<Aison> I upgraded 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04
<holstein> Aison: so, what are you using, right now, friend? 15.04?
<Aison> 15.04, but the problem started with 14.10
<Aison> with 14.04 it works
<holstein> for me, with older hardware that doesnt support linux well, if i need to use 14.04, to have support, i will.. since, its an LTS release
<holstein> otherwise, i think the question is, is this breakage due to your upgrades? or, is it that the hardware is not supporting the more recent stack?
<steffen> Have you tried to boot through one of the alternative options in grub?
<holstein> i would think, that since you *are* able to start the desktop, it seems to me like its breakage from the upgrade
<Aison> I guess now that it is some breakage from the upgrade. eg. some lightdm configfile that changed and is not upgraded correctly
<holstein> i think that is yet to be determined.. and its not constructive to assume..
<Aison> well, since X works with xinit, it can't be an unsupported hw issue
<holstein> could be, something with the recent stack that is not supported well by the hardware GPU, etc..
<mig_> question about horizontal scrolling
<rafaellaguna> O.o
<holstein> ive found it to be hit and miss.. depending on how well the hardware supports linux
<mig_> i know i can use "synclient HorizTwoFingerScroll=1" to enable 2 finger horizontal scrolling, but this only lasts for one session
<mig_> is there a way to permanently enable it?
<holstein> mig_: oh.. if thats doing the trick, thats great.. i would just add that command to file, and autostart it at login
<mig_> holstein, yeah, my mind just started going to that place, rubber ducking really is amazing
<holstein> mig_: might have to "sleep" the command..
<mig_> well, if i fail, i know where to find help :P
<holstein> well, failing, likely worse case scenario, would be editing that file from a live iso.. but, i doubt it'll come to that.. live iso or TTY
<ianorlin> mig_, I don't think I can help as my touchpads only do vertical scrolling
<mig_> really? you must have an ancient computer
<ianorlin> my laptop is nealy 6 years old but then I upgraded my desktop
<ianorlin> which I use a mouse with
<ianorlin> this desktop isn't old
<mig_> yeah, desktops generally don't have mousepads
<mig_> but this laptop i use, is 8y old, wasn't a top model at the time i bought it, and can scroll horizontally
<cimbakahn> Why does lxle come with all those PPA's?
<ianorlin> because the person made the iso with all those ppas and it is not offical and supported here
<holstein> yeah.. its not an official ubuntu flavor.. so, 3rd party sources are included, cimbakahn
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<cimbakahn> I was told to be leary of an OS that relies too much on PPA's.
<holstein> cimbakahn: why?
<holstein> cimbakahn: you should read, and understand the risk's of *all* sources.. ppa's included
<cimbakahn> When the next upgrade come for the OS, it could cause problems, correct?
<holstein> depends on what you consider a problem, and many other factors
<cimbakahn> On my last OS, a PPA was keeping me from getting my updates.  I had to retstart the computer just to see the new updates.
<cimbakahn> My solution was uninstall the program and remove the PPA.
<holstein> right
<holstein> and why? you were trusting a 3rd party source.. that source stopped supporting your needs..
<cimbakahn> And my problems were fixed.
<holstein> does that mean that, using only the ubuntu sources will have *no* breakage? of course not.. but, the sources are more supported.. and tested
<cimbakahn> That particular PPA wasn't being maintained very well and that is why i had that problem.
<holstein> sure, but, you are assuming that using the ubuntu sources, or other distro repos would give a different result.. why?
<holstein> the level of support? the amount of people running them? your hardware?
<cimbakahn> I am not assuming anything.  I am just conveying my experience.
<holstein> cimbakahn: you are stating, the reason you had breakage was due to ppa use.. and though, that can be quite true. its an assumption to think using the main ubuntu sources will not break things..
<holstein> anyways.. if one tool wasnt working, i say, try another one..
<holstein> the ubuntu sources are well maintained.. and, quickly patched
<cimbakahn> Most of the PPA's on here come from that address launchpad.net
<holstein> cimbakahn: *all* of them..
<cimbakahn> Yes.  The reason i had that particular problem was because of a PPA that wasn't being maintained very well.
<holstein> cimbakahn: i understand that, friend
<cimbakahn> What about the PPA's from this launchpad.net ?  Are they good at maintaining the PPA's?
<holstein> cimbakahn: they are, again, *all* from launchpad, friend
<holstein> cimbakahn: they are all 3rd party.. that service is provided for the community packages..
<holstein> it is up to whom ever makes those ppa's to maintain them.. they dont have to.. they are 3rd party, and not supported..
<holstein> not part of the ubuntu sources..
<holstein> it would be just like if you and i made a piece of software, and wanted to release it for ubuntu. we could use a ppa.. and make it easy for folks to add it. then, if we get busy, we may not support it anymore..
<holstein> no one would make us
<cimbakahn> I see.
<holstein> its an element of trust.. can you trust that source? for security? or for development? in the case of the ppa, you are trusting that person. in the case of the larger ubuntu repositories, you trust ubuntu dev's.. and packagers..
<cimbakahn> Could i uninstall all of the programs that there are PPA's for and then remove the PPA's?
<ianorlin> cimbakahn, with how many lxle has you might be easier just ot install lubuntu
<holstein> cimbakahn: you can do what you like
<holstein> cimbakahn: what would be the issue with that? one key problem.. patches.. so, i wouldnt
<cimbakahn> Are you saying lubuntu has no PPA's out of the box?
<holstein> cimbakahn: correct.. its an official flabor
<holstein> flavor*
<holstein> out of the box *no* official ubuntu flavor can have a PPA
<cimbakahn> I have primarily been an Xfce fan, and was a huge fan of Linuxmint Xfce, but i seems to me Xfce desktop OS'es have been getting bulkier in the past year.
<holstein> well, xfce is xfce
<holstein> its not really meant, these days, to be a light DE, neccessarily. but, nothing software can make hardware faster, or better.. just make sure of resources better
<holstein> xubuntu/xfce does a good job of walking that line.. between speed and function
<cimbakahn> I want something lite and speedy.  Something that doesn't us too many resources.  Something that doesn't use too much realestate on my PC.
<holstein> sure. but, the PC may not be speedy
<holstein> if its not, you cant make it, by installing "speedy OS".. or "speedy DE"..
<holstein> if lubuntu is not speedy feeling, then, there is likely not much else you can do with a modern OS, with access to modern packages
<holstein> there are things that load in ram like puppy.. but, as with everything, there are compromises
<cimbakahn> Could you please elaborate on what you just said?  "what would be the issue with that? one key problem.. patches.. so, i wouldnt"
<holstein> cimbakahn: you add a package, from ppa.. and remove the ppa.. you have the package, and no support for it
<holstein> so, if a patch is needed for security.. for google chrome, for example, you wont get it.. you just use the vulnerable chrome
<cimbakahn> for an example:  If i typed  sudo apt-get purge homebank, and then i removed the PPA for it all should be fine, correct?
<holstein> cimbakahn: fine?
<holstein> i mean, whats wrong? you have a package from a ppa? and you want to remove it?
<holstein> there is the purge-ppa app
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cimbakahn> Yes.  In other word i wouldn't damage anything, correct?
<holstein> cimbakahn: i cant promise you  you wont damage anything.... those sources are *unsupported*. you take the risk on by using them
<holstein> they are supported by the creators of the ppa.. you  trust them
<cimbakahn> HAHAHA!  I don't trust anyone beside me and my cat.
<cimbakahn> besides
<holstein> well, only run package that you and your cat make..
<cimbakahn> HAHAHA!  You crack me up!
<cimbakahn> Does anyone know exactly what the 2nd button on the bottom does?  ----> http://imgur.com/nkcY64a
<holstein> purge?
<holstein> cimbakahn: i mean, that'll be trying to use the command i gave above.. the ppa-purge
<cimbakahn> I know but what exactly is it purging?  The PPA?  The PPA and program?  The PPA and program and fixing those patches you mentioned?
<holstein> cimbakahn: the source you added, friend
<holstein> thats what those are
<holstein> ppa's are unofficial sources.. thats a source manager you are using.. that purge will try and purge the source
<holstein> nothing we are talking about "fixes" those patches.. the maintainer of the ppa has to patch the software they are maintaining
<cimbakahn> In my case it would be the source that lxle added.  So it simply removes the PPA address and that is all?
<holstein> lxle is not supported here
<holstein> i cant tell you how to fix it.. but, if you want lubuntu,its free to try and use
<cimbakahn> I know.  Thank you for your time.  I don't know why lxle gives out this channel as well as their own on their site.
 * holstein shrugs
<holstein> there are no lxle devs here, AFAIK
<cimbakahn> http://www.lxle.net/support
<holstein> http://www.lxle.net/support-options/ has been changed..
#lubuntu 2015-09-08
<utu8o> you should probably change xchat with hexchat since xchat is no longer supported
<holstein> you?
<utu8o> YOU
<holstein> utu8o: im not following, friennd.. are you asking about how to install hexchat?
<utu8o> also change transmission with deluge because it is lightweight and is just plain better
<pleia2> these are non-trivial suggestions, last time one of the other flavors looked at hexchat there were some unaddressed bugs that caused concerns (may be fixed now), and there's the consideraion of ISO size (need to keep it small)
<utu8o> and use gnome calculator with financial because it offers more features to us
<holstein> us?
<utu8o> yes, i'm just thinking of the well being of the Lubuntu community, i don't want there to be possible security issues and i want more features to save us time
<utu8o> ^.^
<holstein> lol. well, you can always just install what you need, for it to meet your personal needs
<krytarik> utu8o: XChat isn't even included in Lubuntu by default though.
<utu8o> oh, this needs to be wiki edited https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu#Applications
<krytarik> utu8o: There you go: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/lubuntu-meta/oneiric/revision/23
<Aladiah> AFter BIOs update, i cant see the grup to choose Lubuntu anymore! IT start with windows .how to do to see grub menu again _
<wxl> Aladiah: were you prebviously using bios legacy mode?
<ianorlin> Aladiah, also which motherboard
<ianorlin> and how did you update bios from windows?
<Aladiah> humm
<wxl> Aladiah: hav e you tried holding down shift when booting to access the grub menu if it is actually booting to grub but you're just not seeing the menu?
<Aladiah> i update  from windows
<ianorlin> also how many disks
<Aladiah> 1 disk
<Aladiah> windows 10 and lubuntu
<Aladiah> wxl not yet
<Aladiah> wxl it start imediatly with windows 10
<wxl> Aladiah: just try it. you might be surprised
<Aladiah> ianorlin i dont know the mother board
<Aladiah> i will be back in seconds
<Aladiah> wxl  i have to press down + shift_
<wxl> Aladiah: down?
<Aladiah> just shift_
<Aladiah> _
<Aladiah> i will try
<Aladiah> i will back in minutes
<ianorlin> I wonder if installing grub from live iso might work here if it finds the partition
<Aladiah> wxl it didn work _
<Aladiah> what if i update the grub
<wxl> Aladiah: if it's not loading grub, it likely won't help
<Aladiah> i dont know what to do .
<Aladiah> i think this happen once,, but i dont remember ho i solved last time
<Aladiah> hummm
<Aladiah> was in windows 8
<wxl> did you try bios legacy mode?
<Aladiah> bios legacy mode . i dont know what it is
<Aladiah> wha t is it _
<wxl> look for it in your bios settings
<Aladiah> i was there
<Aladiah> minutes ago i disabled boot secure mode
<Aladiah> but i dont work too
<ianorlin> did you try installing grub again
<Aladiah> no ianorlin
<Aladiah>  how i do that _
<ianorlin> I think you might need to boot to live session again
<Aladiah> in console_
<Aladiah> boot to live session _
<ianorlin> and then install grub on your disk from that
<Aladiah> humm what is it_
<ianorlin> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Aladiah> ianorlin iam using a live usb pen
<Aladiah> iam in lubuntu now
<Aladiah> using a live usb peb
<Aladiah> is same thing _
<ianorlin> yes
<Aladiah> can u heklp me _
<Aladiah> in console _
<Aladiah> i will open console
<Aladiah> now
<ianorlin> I would run lslbk to make sure what the disk you install is and your lubuntu install is still there
<Aladiah> what i have to type plaes
<Aladiah> i need type lslbk _
<Aladiah> sudo lslbk _
<ianorlin> no this just makes sure what your disk is as sometimes I have had the liveusb be sda
<Aladiah> No command found
<ianorlin> lsblk sorry
<ianorlin> then run sudo grub install /dev/sda if sda is the disk drive that has both windows and lubuntu on it
<Aladiah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12316565/
<Aladiah> can i past to next command ianorlin _
<ianorlin> yes
<ianorlin> oops
<ianorlin> missed a dash
<ianorlin> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Aladiah> ok i will do it now
<Aladiah> ianorlin give me error http://paste.ubuntu.com/12316580/
<ianorlin> Argh it really should not do that this is probably a bug
<Aladiah> so no way _
<Aladiah> what about an update
<Aladiah> \
<Aladiah> of rgub \
<Aladiah> will not work for sure_
<ianorlin> what version is this 15.04?
<Aladiah> i dont remeber
<Aladiah> anymore
<Aladiah>  hwo to see that on console_
<ianorlin> lsb_rlease -rd
<Aladiah> No command 'lsb_rlease' found, did you mean:
<Aladiah> lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ lsb_rlease -rd
<Aladiah> i think is the latest version
<Aladiah> i always aupdate it
<ianorlin> yeah
<Aladiah> ianorlin do you think we can do something ofor it _
<ianorlin> Aladiah, the only thing I got to work in this case was backing up data and doing a fresh install with manual partitioning
<ianorlin> I don't think I got entire disk which you don't want or autoresize to work
<Aladiah> i dont know how to do tha
<Aladiah> that
<Aladiah> how to update the grub _
<ianorlin> I don't know
<Aladiah> how to run a command as aroot in lives session _
<ianorlin> sudo
<ianorlin> before the command
<Aladiah> it dont let me update grub
<Aladiah> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<ianorlin> yeah I think that is a bug
<Aladiah> unbelievable
<ianorlin> I think I reported this bug and backup and reinstall with manual partitioning was the only way I got around it
<Aladiah> i have to study how to do that
<ianorlin> Aladiah, do you have like an external hard drive or somthing to back up all you stuff from lubuntu onto
<Aladiah> manual paritioning
<Aladiah> no
<ianorlin> argh this makes this really difficult
<Aladiah> iam afraid that it install and clean windows 10 as well
<Aladiah> but i can risk
<Aladiah> i can risk with out  backup
<Aladiah> can you teach me that such thing manual partoition
<ianorlin> since you don't know about manula partitioning you probably don't have a seperate /home
<Aladiah> u found this
<Aladiah> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2224303
<Aladiah> iam trying to figure out if this solution apply to me
<Aladiah> can you help me figuiring it ou
<Aladiah> out_
<ianorlin> um yes but the problem is if you reinstall it would get rid of all your data on the lubuntu partition already there
<Aladiah> humm i see
<Aladiah> anyway i cant find on the post the solution . . it s a little confused isnit_
<ianorlin> can you mount where your lubuntu install is and pastebin /etc/fstab
<Aladiah> i ahve no idea
<Aladiah>  how to doo it
<Aladiah> mount
<Aladiah> i dont knwo that expression
<Aladiah> pastbin as well
<Aladiah> is in console or file explorer_
<ianorlin> open in pcmanfm
<ianorlin> it should be on the left side bottom corner
#lubuntu 2015-09-09
<mig_> is there a way to save screenshots in the clipboard?
<Cerealkill3r> Hey guys i have a question
<Cerealkill3r> I am running lubuntu 14.04 and currently have dual monitors
<Cerealkill3r> but the icons are getting mirrored :)
<Cerealkill3r> or whatever is on the first screen's desktop
<Cerealkill3r> gets mirrored into the other one
#lubuntu 2015-09-10
<woof> hi
<woof> im trying to use gparted on my lubuntu install but its different to gparted im used to
<tsimonq2> woof: If it seems different, launch it from the terminal as you may be referencing a different package
<woof> tsimonq2 thanks for that, it seems i have been running the lubuntu disk manager app which doesnt have options to resize partitions so not much use to me. i thought it was gparted.
<woof> I try install gparted in the terminal but there are deeper issues i think with the lubuntu install, It
<woof> reports some errors about serial.txt
<Kamilion> huh
<Kamilion> I've been using gparted for a while
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/k5Ypx/d2ecec3d9f.jpg   <--- what exactly are you having a problem with?
<woof> one second ill boot the laptop and show you the errors when i try install updates.
<Kamilion> oh, trouble with apt isn't really my forte, but I'll try to help.
<Kamilion> I've seen a lot of it's error messages over the last eight years
<woof> ok thanks ive been on linux a few years but not really a technical user and im more familiar with debian
<Kamilion> i maintain a lubuntu-derived live ISO, so I'm reasonably comfortable with technical stuff and the process of discovery.
<woof> i have the error in a .txt can i upload that to pastebin or something? whats a quick site to use?
<Kamilion> i should note though, ubuntu's kinda behind on gparted, I think wily's got 0.19, gparted.org has 0.23.0 available as a standalone ISO. http://gparted.org/download.php
<Kamilion> uh
<Kamilion> normally I'd tell you to install the pastebinit package
<Kamilion> which uploads to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Kamilion> but considering it's your apt that's having problems, I'd guess it'd be easier to visit with a web browser.
<woof> ok ill put it online just a minute
<woof> i cant get the text from the xterm window to copy to clipboard
<iynque> right click > copy?
<woof> right click does nothing, crtl-c does nothing
<iynque> ctrl+C kills a process in terminal
<iynque> ctrl+shift+C might work
<woof> k
<woof> nope
<iynque> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<woof> taking a break, back in a min
<woof> *shruggs lol
<iynque> for xterm: middle click, or shift+insert, via http://askubuntu.com/questions/237942/how-does-copy-paste-work-with-xterm
<iynque> :B
<Unit193> That's one paste buffer, the other one is different.
<iynque> whelp...
<Unit193> That's the 'select' buffer, so should generally be alright.
 * iynque excuses himself to not-know elsewhere :
<woof> well that didnt copy
<Kamilion> whoops, sorry, got a little distracted
<woof> it says... update-rc.d: error: unable to read /etc/init.d/setserial
<woof> dpkg: error processing package setserial (--configure):
<woof> searching google but not hopefull
<Kamilion> uh, okay
<Kamilion> does /etc/init.d/setseria* exist?
<Kamilion> ls -al /etc/ini*/setseria*
<Kamilion> and in any case; if you're not using your serial ports, you can likely just ask apt to remove or purge the setserial package.
<Kamilion> Doesn't look like anything in the base ubuntu image requires it  -- at least, it's not installed by default on my lubuntu image.
<Kamilion> have you done a dist-upgrade recently?
<Kamilion> so old packages are removed?
<Kamilion> or just repeated apt-get upgrade?
<woof> nope
<Kamilion> try 'apt update && apt full-upgrade'
<Kamilion> see what the prompt offers for you.
<woof> i usually try update thru synaptic and its been buggy
<Kamilion> ahh, no wonder.
<Kamilion> update-manager does a better job at keeping track of adding and removing packages than synaptic; often synaptic won't try to remove old stuff
<Kamilion> looks like you might be able to resolve your problem with apt-get remove setserial
<woof> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<woof> Errors were encountered while processing:
<woof>  setserial
<woof> some other stuff pasted from terminal
<Unit193> Someone needs to provide more in a pastebin.
<woof> whats a good terminal to install?
<woof> xterm is not good on this laptop
<ianorlyn> woof: I personally like sakura
<ianorlyn> it gives more space on the command line and is configurable by right click
<woof> ill try it
<woof> i tried the commands from Kamilion and there are errors permission denied, are you root?
<ianorlyn> woof: which commands ?
<woof>  apt-get remove setserial  'apt update && apt full-upgrade
<ianorlyn> woof: you need sudo to use superuser permsionn to install or remove softare
<woof> i type sudo at the front
<ianorlyn> in front of each apt one other than apt-cache usually
<ianorlyn> as it needs to run each as superuser
<woof> ill run the last cmd separately
<woof> running autoremove
<woof> its in a loop generating grub configuration file
<Kamilion> removing old kernel images
<Kamilion> each time it runs the loop, one kernel has gone away...
<woof> cool it finished
<Kamilion> one time I had one that had ~40 kernels to autoremove
<Kamilion> one of the downsides of having / and /boot on the same btrfs... ehehehehe...
<woof> ok
<ianorlyn> Kamilion: on btrfs is there something you need for isntalls alongside btrfs to add that isntall to the grub menu?
<Kamilion> now installing gparted should go OK
<Kamilion> ianorlin: nope, 'recent' mkgrub-whatever stuff knows about btrfs if it has a /boot
<Kamilion> the only thing that's a good idea to have is btrfs-tools package so initramfs-tools complains that fsck.btrfs doesn't exist.
<woof> says its already the newest version
<woof> so i run gparted and it says its not installed
<woof> restart and try
<woof> have installed sakura seems much better :D
<woof> what cmd should i use to run gparted, it still says not installed
<Kamilion> woof: gparted shows up in the System Tools menu.
<Kamilion> gparted-pkexec seems to be what the shortcut tries to execute.
<woof> run that in terminal, i cant see it in system tools
<Kamilion> or gksudo gparted
<woof> damn more errors
<woof> cant believe this
<woof> its not even my laptop its my wifes. most fustrating esp since its the win8 partition that i need gparted for
<woof> its a bugged uefi and booting any usb is a total nightmare
<woof> when i run gparted now i get /usr/share/themes/Lubuntu-dark-panel/gtk-2.0/apps/thunar.rc:55: error: invalid string constant "thunar-statusbar", expected valid string constant
<Kamilion> does the window come up?
<Kamilion> i get a lot of those warning/error messages when I run GUI apps in a terminal.
<woof> running software updater now
<woof> I  cant find any gparted shortcuts even though its installed
<ianorlyn> woof: have you tried launching it in applications in pcmanfm?
<woof> cant find it there
<woof> it always gives the error in terminal /usr/share/themes/Lubuntu-dark-panel/gtk-2.0/apps/thunar.rc:55: error: invalid string constant "thunar-statusbar", expected valid string constant
<ianorlyn> woof: that is a theme bug and not related to being unable to launch gparted
<woof> ahh ok
<woof> software centre shows it instaleled, ill try reinstall it
<woof> gonna come back to this after some food :)
<woof> ah yes now it reinstalled and shows in the system tools, and it works :D
<woof> thanks you for your help
<Kamilion> mmhm
<Kamilion> here's some more advice
<Kamilion> sudo apt-get install wajig
<woof> yes
<Kamilion> wajig dailyupgrade
<Kamilion> (wajig will ask you if it needs to sudo.)
<Kamilion> I <3 wajig.
<Kamilion> best debian shortcut ever
<woof> ill look it up
<woof> I gtg now thanks again really happy to get it fixed
<Testing> Hello.
<Obituaryy> hi
<Obituaryy> my lubuntu sometines crushes when i listen to music or see films, anybody please could tell me why, thanks in advance
<ianorlyn> Obituaryy: what program are you using to listen to music or films audicaous gnome-mplayer?
<ianorlyn> youtube?
<Obituaryy> qmmp for music and vlc for video
<ianorlyn> ah ok which format are the files you are playing
<leszek> Obituaryy: check ram with memcheck on a live system.
<Obituaryy> do i have to install it?
<Obituaryy> i am running live now becouse i had peppermint and i dont like too much
<leszek> nope it is on the live media already you need to start it from the live boot menu
<ianorlyn> leszek: I think it is also installed as an option on grub
<Obituaryy> ok, let me see, thanks a lot, its maybe a ram problem then? becouse i install it and reinstall it all the time and its the same problem
<leszek> ianorlyn: never saw this on ubuntu based distros
<Obituaryy> me either but it happens me a lot, all the time and dont know why
<ianorlyn> leszek: I do but only because I have multiple linux installs in a dual boot
<leszek> Obituaryy: it might be ram. It could be the graphics driver aswell. Its hard to tell with such vague error report
<Obituaryy> how i iniciate memcheck
<Obituaryy> do i have to iniciate in a shell?
<Obituaryy> i know how it its, its from outside, before entering the so i think
<Obituaryy> ?
<Obituaryy> thanks a lot for you help
<tsimonq2> Can someone please make this possible in Lubuntu? XD https://debarshiray.wordpress.com/2015/09/10/google-drive-and-gnome-6-years-later/
<Kamilion> tsimonq2: it'll be possible as soon as gnome pulls that changeset. Probably 16.04 bound, though, since the freeze is already at hand.
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: I thought Lubuntu didn't have a feature freeze(at least that is what phillw told me)!
 * Kamilion laughs
<Kamilion> just because the lubuntu team doesn't enforce it doesn't mean the canonical-run repositories are not run in that manner, outside of their direct control.
<tsimonq2> phillw!
<tsimonq2> Oh wait, he isn't in here
<tsimonq2> Someone bother him over at #phillw!
<tsimonq2> XD
#lubuntu 2015-09-11
<lsdop> I have a really annoying problem with my copy of 15.04 64-bit. I can see I'm connected to the internet, but will randomly get DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NO_INTERNET errors and won't be able to reach any internet pages unless I unplug my router or reconnect to the network. lshw information for my router: https://bpaste.net/raw/c0947a47417b
<lsdop> It's an N300 USB router.
<lsdop> And Lubuntu 15.04 since I didn't say.
<ianorlyn> lsdop: what kind of device are you suing to connet to the router?
<leszek> tsimonq2: why ? There are tons of apps for that
<tsimonq2> leszek: That don't work. If you get one working, let me know, because I have tried
<tsimonq2> *won't not don't :)
<leszek> how about grive ?
<Mathisen> hello i need some help i just installed lubuntu 15.10 on a Compaq 6715b  i need some help to get the wireless working.. it did not install it
<hateball> Mathisen: what sort of chipset does it have?
<hateball> I've had a fair few 6715b in my hands over the years, cant remember the chipset most common tho
<Mathisen> hateball, to be honest i dont know..
<hateball> Mathisen: run lspci
<hateball> I dont think that machine is new enough to have wifi on usb, otherwise run lsusb
<hateball> you should see some line with network, probably Realtek or Broadcom
<Mathisen> hmm it dont show upp just the regular network card that is a broadcom
<Mathisen> but i had windows on it before and it worked so it should be working atleast
<hateball> Mathisen: did you run both lspci and lsusb ?
<Mathisen> i did both the only one in the list is the regular card
<Mathisen> no wifi card
<hateball> that doesnt sound right
<hateball> could you pastebin it?
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mathisen> shure 2 sec
<Mathisen> hmm copy command in xterm ?
<Mathisen> i dont have a middle mouse button
<Mathisen> :)
<hateball> Mathisen: you can "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci |pastebinit && lsusb |pastebinit"
<hateball> Mathisen: also, ctrl+shift+c/v
<Mathisen> hateball, pastebin.com/1RZGKc3K
<hateball> Mathisen: and lsusb ?
<hateball> nm
<hateball> I cant scroll :D
<Mathisen> :)
<hateball> well, it's obviously broadcom at any rate, question is why isnt it even showing up as a device :|
<Mathisen> indeed :(
<Mathisen> and its turned on also
<hateball> Mathisen: guess you could try "sudo apt-get update && sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<hateball> altho if the device isnt even found, I dont know
<hateball> it should show both bluetooth and wifi modules under lsusb
<hateball> Mathisen: hmmm, do you have wifi/ethernet switching active in bios?
<Mathisen> let me check but it should yes
<Mathisen> like i said had windows on it and it worked
<Mathisen> so i havent changed anything in bios
<hateball> well if you have the switching active it will disable wifi while ethernet is connected
<hateball> that is why I am asking
<hateball> I *think* it does it by virtually unplugging the usb device, so that would make it not show
<hateball> and you need a network connection to fetch the broadcom firmware
<hateball> guess the simple question is: was ethernet and wifi active at the same time in windows?
<profus2> @Mathisen: did you turn on wireless via hardware switch?
<profus2> is the wireless LED turned on?
<Mathisen> profus2, yes its on
<Mathisen> and i checked bios now its on
<profus2> hmm
<profus2> https://serverfault.com/questions/14504/hp-6716s-6715b-and-6710s-laptops-on-linux-wireless-problem
<profus2> looks like it has Broadcom BCM43XX card
<profus2> quote: The reason you're not seeing the light turn on is because the right driver isn't loading. The hardware expects a signal from the driver telling it to come out of sleep mode; it does this on Windows boots too, if you watch it.
<Mathisen> the light is on .. its blue and i cant turn it off also
<Mathisen> can
<hateball> it controls bluetooth as well does it not, that button
<hateball> Mathisen: I suppose "rfkill list" is only bluetooth?
<Mathisen> if i run " sudo rfkill list " it shows blurtooth but no wireless
<Mathisen> soft and har blocked = no
<hateball> Mathisen: is this 15.04 btw?
<Mathisen> hateball, umm yes sorry typed wrong before it is
<hateball> oh it doesnt really matter, just checking
<Mathisen> well i think i will resume this on monday only 15 min left on my work day :) ... time to relax with a beer or 2
<Mathisen> i think i just try to install a diffrent dist
<Mathisen> but thx anyway for the feedback and help
<hateball> Mathisen: you could try "sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer"
<Mathisen> okej il try that
<hateball> but again, it's weird when the machine doesnt even pick up the device
<hateball> I've personally used *ubuntu on many 6715b but it is some releases ago
<profus2> @Mathisen: try LXLE
<hateball> and I do not recall having to do anything but activate the firmware...
<Mathisen> hateball, okej its done do i need to reboot ? or only restart a service ?
<hateball> Mathisen: reboot, for modules to load
<Mathisen> rebooting...
<hateball> well you can load manually but reboot is just as quick :p
<profus2> http://lxle.net/
<Mathisen> lets hope it works :)
<Mathisen> hateball, nice one! it worked
<Mathisen> thx
<Mathisen> wireless is upp :)
<hateball> :D
<hateball> simple as that, weird
<Mathisen> we got a happy ending :)
<Mathisen> thx again
<profus2> @hateball: nice call
<hateball> :)
<Mathisen> but i need to go home now :)
<hateball> merry weekend
<Mathisen> same
<infmush> hello all, how to add shadows to open windows?
<infmush> and make transparent background in console?
<Alina-malina> hmmm
<mark________> anybody here?
#lubuntu 2015-09-12
<khold> I am looking for help, I'm trying to install some progeams but my system is asking for a root pword and my login pword is not working.
<ianorlyn> khold: can you open a terminal and run groups and see if you are in the sudo group
<ianorlyn> khold: also make sure caps lock isn't pressed
<ianorlyn> khold if this is a virtual machine I have managed to get caps lock in the vm and the led on my keyboard out of sync
<khold> won't let me into sudo group. asks for pword. Not a vm, it is the only os on my hd.
<khold> also i have toggled the caps lock and tried to login with it on and off and nothing is working
<khold> I have googled and searched, but I can't find a solution. Everything I read says that my login password is the root password, but when the system doesn't take my pword, I can log out and then back in, but not able to install programs.
<holstein> khold: whats the error?
<holstein> if you can login, then, your user is likley not in the sudo group..
<holstein> khold: there is a recovery console that will allow you root access..
<ianorlyn> unless he removed himself from the sudo group somehow and has no users in it
<khold> how would i access that?
<holstein> try "sudo adduser <username> sudo" and share errors
<holstein> it'll either say "you are already there" or, your password wont work.. or whatever..
<holstein> you can basically, then, follow this.. if you have no admin user.. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<holstein> you'll just add your user to the sudo group, instead of resetting passwords..
<khold> ok, I'm going to try that. when i try to add myself to a group it asks for a pword and mine isn't working
<khold> that worked! thank you so much!!!
<holstein> \o/
<Guest40483> hello
<Guest40483> Is there a way to apt-get update offline. i'm working on broad com driver.
<ianorlyn> Guest40483: do you have an ethernet port
<ianorlyn> it is the easiest way
<ianorlyn> also do you have two laptops?
<Unit193> !bcm | This tells you how to do it offline
<ubottu> This tells you how to do it offline: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Guest40483> no ethernet port only bluetooth
<Guest40483> havent put time into figureing out bluetooth tethering to laptop wifi.
<Guest40483> yes two laptops
<Guest40483> thanks will try
<ianorlyn> argh my bridge utils idea won't work
<Unit193> And apt-offline doesn't do downloader packages.
<Guest40483> i using acer v5 122p 0869. would the up-date and or broadcom drivers be on the lubuntu 15.04 install iso
<Unit193> b43-fwcutter would be, but the actual drivers wouldn't.
<Guest40483> thanks all later
<Guest40040> whats the ubuntu equivalent of lubuntu 15.04.
<Guest40040> in terms of version number (of Ubuntu)
<Unit193> 15.04
<Guest40040> oh thanks
<Unit193> Same repos, just different defaults/etc.
<sad> hi
<sad> weather in lubuntu 14.04 . is that possible ?
<x1_> how do i add a date to the taskbar
<x1_> ?
<krytarik> x1_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CustomizingTheClock
<x1_> krytarik,  thanks
<SirReginald> Hey everyone!
<rafaellaguna> o/ SirReginald
<SirReginald> I need some opinions. I'm hoping you folks can help.
<rafaellaguna> let's see :)
<rafaellaguna> go ahead SirReginald
<SirReginald> I am currently running an old acer laptop. Single core Celeron M 520, 1.5GB ddr2 and currently Mint Cinnamon. I'm thinking about switching to Lubuntu because of how low the specs on this dinosaur are. The opinion I need is: Is it worth keeping my SSD in this laptop (it was the only drive I had available to get it running) or would the difference be negligible if I went to a 5400 RPM and put the SSD in my desktop?
<rafaellaguna> I used an SSD in a "dying" desktop computer and its performance increased a lot. Lubuntu is a very light system, but it's good if you help him a little.
<rafaellaguna> But you can try. Install Lubuntu, lighter than a Cinnamon desktop, or any other Mint distro, and test it without the SSD. But I recommend to keep it.
<SirReginald> I was thinking that it seems a waste to use the SSD in this laptop since it can't really use it anywhere near its potential.
<rafaellaguna> Use the Live CD to check it out, so you don't have to wait to install it.
<SirReginald> I was also wondering, is there any way to save a physical copy of a repository? If I reload this laptop, I may not have internet available. I would need to be able to get the broadcom drivers (wifi never works out of the box on an acer!)
<rafaellaguna> If you're a bit used to Ubuntu distros you could even try with an Alternate Install, using only Lubuntu Core components to make it lighter, without apps.
<rafaellaguna> I'm on an Acer right now :)
<rafaellaguna> My wifi works fine
<rafaellaguna> But there're apps to save your repos, packages and everything in your setup.
<SirReginald> I've had 3 acers. any time i decide to tinker with linux I have to download the wifi drivers lol
<rafaellaguna> Not me. It detected the wifi fine. I also configured an HP ePrinter via Wifi.
<SirReginald> might be due to the age, last acer i had was a 5720, and this one is even older. 3680-2472
<rafaellaguna> Maybe
<rafaellaguna> Y-PPA Manager can save your package list, but not the physical packages.
<rafaellaguna> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24022/how-can-i-backup-my-repositories
<SirReginald> thanks, I'll look into it.
<rafaellaguna> Downloaded packages are kept in a database. It's not safe backing them up and restoring later. You'll miss some ones for sure. Sadly, the DEB package system is highly net-oriented.
<SirReginald> the only package i would need is the broadcom drivers. It's the only thing that doesnt work out of the box for me.
<rafaellaguna> if it's only a DEB without dependencies you can keep. I keep some for a quick install, but they usually need dependencies.
<SirReginald> the system is basically just a netflix/youtube/facebook box that i decided I could learn to tinker with linux on haha
<rafaellaguna> nice use :)
<SirReginald> I'll have to find the command line i used for the drivers.
<rafaellaguna> yes, if you didn't do it with the Drivers tool
<SirReginald> it was a sudo apt-get line. drivers tool didnt detect any issues
<rafaellaguna> SirReginald, there's a nice tool, I remembered it now: Aptik
<rafaellaguna> it can do both things: save packages and repos list
<rafaellaguna> http://www.howtogeek.com/206454/how-to-backup-and-restore-your-apps-and-ppas-in-ubuntu-using-aptik/
<rafaellaguna> and there's AptOnCD if you want to "freeze" your current system and replicate later: http://www.howtogeek.com/110034/how-to-back-up-restore-your-installed-ubuntu-packages-with-aptoncd/
<SirReginald> awesome, I'll look into those before I reload.
<rafaellaguna> good :)
<SirReginald> theres no rush, I just got laid off so I have some free time to tinker haha
<rafaellaguna> well, if you have then you can start playing with these :)
<SirReginald> yep. I originally started looking for lightweight distros to try. I was thinking LXLE but it wouldnt install, then I tried to download Elementary but it would always get to 3% and the download would fail. finally got mint to work, but its a bit slow, so next up is Lubuntu. I mean, LXLE is just a prettied up Lubuntu anyway. may as well just go with the original right?
<rafaellaguna> LXLE is Lubuntu with things on it, like LibreOffice (pretty heavy)
<SirReginald> Yeah. I figure I'll go for the lightest and fastest, and then add what i need. As long as I have chrome and wifi I'm pretty much set.
<rafaellaguna> Chrome will eat your memory, try Qupzilla or Midori
<SirReginald> will they run netflix? the only reason I use chrome is because I thought it was the only browser to support netflix
<rafaellaguna> hmm I don't think so, you're right
<SirReginald> but I know, chrome is a memory hog even on my windows desktop
<SirReginald> even firefox surprisingly eats a lot of ram.
<rafaellaguna> Version 45 seems a bit lighter, but still RAM hungry
<SirReginald> anyway, i've got to run. but as soon as I get back to some internet I'll likely log back on. IRC is so much easier that starting a thread in the forum or on reddit haha
<rafaellaguna> it is, we're usually here the whole day :D
<SirReginald> thanks for the help!
<rafaellaguna> ok, enjoy :)
<rafaellaguna> you're welcome, SirReginald
#lubuntu 2015-09-13
<richac> hello all, I just installed lubuntu today
<richac> I have a couple weird issues though,  the notify alert bubble looks glitched out with lines through it
<richac> anyway to fix that?
<richac> ok I just changed the theme that fixed it
<richac> the other issues I have is the icon doesn't change when lauching an application to show its loading/busy
<richac> and the apparmor profile for chromium doens't work, only for firefox
<richac> when i said icon i meant the mouse curorse
<richac> *cursor
<ianorlyn> richac: I think changing the widget in lxappearcen is one workaround
<richac> ianorlyn: a workaround for which?
<ianorlyn> the lines in notification
<richac> oh I just fixed that by just changing the theme in customize appearance menu
<ianorlyn> I am not sure about apparmor for chromium
<ianorlyn> yeah I was trying to tell you but got called afk
<richac> what about making the mouse curso change to the busy symblo when launching an application from desktop or start menu?
<richac> i can see my parently clicking too many times lol
<ianorlyn> I don't really know about that
<richac> *parents
<richac> hmm
<richac> i wonder if apparmor works on 14.04.3 i installed the 15.04 iso
<richac> i mean for chromium,  seems to work ok for cups, ntpd and firefox though
<richac> ianorlyn: is there a lubuntu forums i can post on?
<ianorlyn> there are the main ubuntu ones
<richac> ianorlyn: i posted on this thread https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1471645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1471645 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "[trusty] [regression] chromium-browser crashed with SIGABRT in base::debug::BreakDebugger()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<CooloutAC> ianorlyn: would you know where i can find the apparmor profiles for ubuntu 15.04 online?
<CooloutAC> Metacity: hey man you know how i can get the chromium apparmor profile to work?
<CooloutAC> oh so interesting on launchpad.net they don't have a chromium profile online
<CooloutAC> at bazaar.lauchpad.net i guess ubuntu no longer supports a chromium apparmor profile
<CooloutAC> it says its supported ont he wiki.ubuntu.com/security/team/...
<CooloutAC> but the link they give to the repo.  there is no chromium profile
<CooloutAC> oh wait it says "other"profiles so I guess thats not official
<CooloutAC> where can I find the offical profiles online?
<CooloutAC> it says "profiles in active development can be found in the public repository, is that something diff then whats official?
<CooloutAC> nevermind the suggestion on launchpad bug page worked
<CooloutAC> i put it int he wrong spot i think the first time this time i put it at the very top
<CooloutAC> oh tk god
<CooloutAC> well i downloaded profile from github but I think it was same then added the lines in there at the top
<CooloutAC> ok so thats 2 out of 3 issues fixed
<CooloutAC> now my only issue the fact the mouse cursor doesn't change to loading or busy symbol when lauching an app from the desktop
<CooloutAC> people in my house tend to click too much already haha
<CooloutAC> ok i feel better now though
<CooloutAC> I just switched from fedora lxde
<CooloutAC> i've used fedora for years,  but every it just becomes more of a pain
<CooloutAC> *every year
<ianorlyn> I don't know much about apparmor
<CooloutAC> ianorlyn: it helps a bit for security of the internet facing apps
<CooloutAC> wouldn't hurt to turn it on,  nothing complicated you have to do
<CooloutAC> sudo apt-get install apparmor apparmor-profiles apparmor-utils
<CooloutAC> then sudo aa-enforce usr.bin.firefox
<CooloutAC> done.
<CooloutAC> cups and ntp will already be auto enforced
<CooloutAC> if you want it to work for chomium then you have to add the lines from that bug report to your usr.bin.chromium-browser profile file located in /etc/apparmor.d
<CooloutAC> you can always check the status with sudo aa-status
<CooloutAC> if profile is not working right for example if chromium not working right iwth apparmor on,  then you do sudo aa-complain usr.bin.chromium-browser
<CooloutAC> to disable the profile,   thats all there is to it really
<CooloutAC> I don't make my own profiles or anything
<CooloutAC> thats what I like about ubuntu lol
<CooloutAC> on fedora i was using the default targeted selinux profile
<CooloutAC> but i was getting tired of manucally configuring things on fedora,  like yesterday i had to make a udev rule so my parents phones would mount properly.  the 4.1 kernels give an annoying error message on boot,   just annoying things all the time with fedora
<CooloutAC> it gets more buggy every year
<CooloutAC> since fedora 22 the bad mirrors are always staling the update process making it frustrating to wait
<CooloutAC> i got tired of it switched to lubuntu
<userun> is skype compatible with lubuntu ?
<holstein> nothing is preventing stkype from being made to run on linux/ubuntu/lubuntu, userun
<holstein> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<baqir> hi
<baqir> anyone here
<baqir> need help
<baqir>  please
<baqir> please need help
<rafaellaguna> what's wrong, baqir?
<baqir> how can i check the iso file?
<rafaellaguna> check?
<rafaellaguna> you mean the md5 file?
<rafaellaguna> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Botchla> baqir, weren't you told in #ubuntu you needed to use the Mint channel elsewhere?
<Botchla> iirc you had an issue trying to install Ubuntu from an USB stick which you 'burned' from a Mint program?
<baqir> man i dont know y i cant download it rafaellaguna , it told me http://im78.gulfup.com/0dUQlu.png
<baqir> r u here rafaellaguna
<rafaellaguna> YES, i CAN'T SEE YOUR IMAGE
<rafaellaguna> sorry, caps
<baqir> y u cant
<rafaellaguna> dunno
<baqir> Botchla, but an operator from linuxmint-help told me to check the iso from ubuntu
<wxl> baqir: that operator means check the md5
<wxl> !md5 | baqir
<ubottu> baqir: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rafaellaguna> yes, but we can't give support to their tools
<wxl> that too
<wxl> so once you check the md5 is correct, you go back to mint
<wxl> if the md5 is not correct, it is likely a download error, in which case, you download again
<wxl> the best way to do it is to get it over zsync or torrent which will do some checksumming along the way
<wxl> !torrent | baqir
<ubottu> baqir: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<wxl> !zsync | baqir
<ubottu> baqir: Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<baqir> guys sorry but u didnt understood my issue . im using linux mint but i need to know if the iso is safe and correct to install ubuntu, but when i go where did u told me and try to download it they told like the picture http://im78.gulfup.com/0dUQlu.png
<rafaellaguna> I'm sorry, baqir, I can't see it
<rafaellaguna> can you use imgur, for instance?
<Botchla> That picture doesn't load here.
<wxl> baqir: Unable to load the webpage because the server sent no data.'
<baqir> okay wait
<wxl> baqir: in other words, your image is in accessible
<rafaellaguna> baqir, imgur.com works fine for me
<baqir> http://i.imgur.com/8Dl4U6B.png
<baqir> is thats site okay?
<wxl> baqir: those are the md5s. what's your point?
<baqir> need to check the iso file
<baqir> of ubuntu
<wxl> baqir: right. i sent you the instructions, already
<baqir> they told me use this
<wxl> !md5 | baqir
<ubottu> baqir: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wxl> baqir: those are the md5 checksums. the instructions i give you tell you how to check them.
<baqir> wxl, what did u give me
<wxl> baqir: i can't read it for you, my friend. it's the instructions on how to do what mint told you to do.
<baqir> man didnt get it
<rafaellaguna> baqir, you want to download an ISO and check its MD5 to ensure it's downloaded right, don't you??
<rafaellaguna> then http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<wxl> baqir: you read the instructions and follow them. essentially if you have the program md5sum (you do), you run (in terminal) md5sum /path/to/your/iso/file
<wxl> it will split out a value that should match the associated value in your image
<wxl> if they match, go back to mint
<wxl> if they dont' match, re-download
<wxl> example:
<wxl> if you do (literally) md5sum foo, you get this:
<wxl> md5sum: foo: No such file or directory
<wxl> oops
<wxl> not that hahahahah
<rafaellaguna> .__.
<wxl> b8ac69272de657f579ebe3594b7a03bc  foo
<baqir> man what i should write in terminal
<rafaellaguna> baqir, may I ask why are you worried about the ISO integrity?
<baqir> because i think i have a problem with
<rafaellaguna> I recommend downloading it using a torrent file, with Transmission
<rafaellaguna> as it's continuously synced it's safer. and usually faster.
<rafaellaguna> baqir, grab the torrent for AMD64 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/lubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<rafaellaguna> or the 32bit one: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/lubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<rafaellaguna> more info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<andre0991> Hi. I am trying to execute some xcape and setxkbmap whenever lxde starts. I added them to autostart in ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu, but it doesn;t work. I am using Lubuntu 15.04.
<andre0991> These commands show up in the LXSession configuration and they are enabled, but they aren;t executed
<andre0991> Actually, I added leafpad and it starts fine, but xcape does not.
<tsimonq2> mayday
<tsimonq2> oh no lubotu is down
<teward> anyone know if there's an Lubuntu that works on armhf hardware?
#lubuntu 2016-09-12
<Prashant> Does anyone know how to pin applications to taskbar?
<prashantc> i deleted all of my panels. now i need to get it back. how?
<prashantc> Does anyone know the answer or not?
<prashantc> hello?
<Oglien> Hi, I got an issue with Tux math. It shutdown sometimes when we play, i don't know why. What can i do ?
<leszek> Oglien: start it from terminal and see if it throws any errors. Maybe its a bug in the app
<Oglien> ok
<Oglien> it closed again
<Oglien> leszek: load_image(): ERROR could not load required graphics file backgrounds/6.jpg SDL: SDL_RWFromFile(): No file or no mode specified
<audreeliss> Hello, you try to play a song over the clementine writes GStreamer encountered a general stream error
<audreeliss> After browsing the Internet already, install, what can not work anyway
<audreeliss> And the most interesting thing that the official clementine page in PPA does not work.
<audreeliss> sudo add-apt-repository ppa: gstreamer-developers / ppa
<leszek> Oglien: seems to me like a image is missing from the game
<leszek> or app
<Oglien> leszek: yes, but when i look in the folder, i see the image... :-/
<leszek> Oglien: then it might be a bug. Take a look at the apps bugtracker
<leszek> maybe it got fixed in an later version
<korisnik_> good day
<korisnik_> just typing from an old machine i saved from the recycling
<korisnik_> lubuntu 14.04.5 installed on it
<korisnik_> old p4 with 2gb of ram 120 gb hdd
<prashantc> Hello?
<korisnik__> good evening
<prashantc> hi
<prashantc> Can you tell me how do i get back my Default panel?
<prashantc> i happen to delete all panels.
<korisnik__> sensors
<prashantc> looks like not many people use lubuntu
<korisnik__> that is interesting
<prashantc> Does any know the answer? or should i do a clean boot?
<korisnik__> preferences openbox configuration manager
<korisnik__> menu Å¡references default lx aplications
<korisnik__> core aplications the second one should be panel (lx panel)
<korisnik__> try reload
<korisnik__> did it work
<korisnik> some people lack patience
<korisnik> Guns N' Roses - Patience
<mchasard> hi
<mchasard> just would like to migrate from lxde to lxqt i'm under lubuntu 16.04
<wxl> mchasard: not QUITE ready for prime time.
<mchasard> but i have some errors and no way ..
<mchasard> i refer to this web page
<mchasard> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw/Lubuntu/LXQt
<mchasard> is it the good command to execute ?
<wxl> mchasard: you'll find that phillw is not a member of the Lubuntu team. if you wish to get support on his methodologies, i would suggest you contact him. the up to date information from the Lubuntu team is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt
<mchasard> thanks but no way ....
<mchasard> i have this error when i try to execute command ...
<mchasard> lubuntu-qt-desktop
<wxl> did you read the text before it?
<mchasard> Impossible de trouver le paquet lubuntu-qt-desktop
<wxl> it says you must use the minimal or server image, for one
<wxl> and ALSO it says not to use it yet
<mchasard> so theres no way for the moment to migrate to lxqt
<wxl> not really
<wxl> there is a lxqt package, but it's not exactly a direct drop in
<wxl> you'll have to do a lot of work on your own to integrate it into the whole system
<wxl> it's not really something we can well support
<mchasard> hum ok i know that it exist a non official ubuntuQt but as i already have lubuntu installed
<wxl> you can try the lxqt or lxqt-core packages
<mchasard> which one is better ?
<wxl> neither
<wxl> they're both not complete drop ins, but core offers less packages than the standard one
<mchasard> ihave to add a new repository ?
<wxl> nope
<mchasard> so just a line command apt install ?
<wxl> yep
<mchasard> hum but there will be  no conflict with lxde ,
<mchasard> ?
<wxl> i cannot guarantee that
<wxl> there shouldn't be, but you're on your own
<mchasard> so both will be accessible ?
<wxl> should be, but i cannot guarantee it
<mchasard> hum ok ...thanks
<wxl> mchasard: long story short, this is unsupported
<mchasard> unsipported ?
<mchasard> i'm installing lxqt-core
<wxl> yes, unsupported. since lubuntu has not fully integrated lxqt into a whole system, we cannot really guarantee help  with just installing the lxqt or lxqt-core metapackages.
<wxl> you might get better "help" at the #lubuntu-devel or, better yet, #lxde
<mchasard> ok its in progress  ill see if it work or not
<mchasard> so i have to reboot may be ..
<wxl> i'd at least restart lightdm
<wxl> so it can pick up the new session
<mchasard> lightdm ?
<wxl> your display manager
<wxl> what you log into
<mchasard> im not too experimented for that
<wxl> then i woudln't advise you to even try installing lxqt!
<wxl> but beyond that, if you're insistent, reboot, sure
<wxl> or just `sudo service lightdm restart`
<mchasard> ok i reboot to see what it can be done
<mchasard> i just come backbut can't see any lxqt as choice at the invit windows
<wxl> like i said, it's unsupported.
<wxl> it would imagine it would be a session option at the login screen
<wxl> if not, a new session would need to be created
#lubuntu 2016-09-13
<fishcooker> is arch 64bit takes more resource esp on battery consumption rather than 32bit?
<Shawn186> Howdy
<Shawn186> doesn't seem that the IBM Thinkpad R40 is capable of lubuntu :(
<Shawn186> *like
<Shawn186> though my old late gateway solo 9300 ran it years ago
<Shawn186> 2008 or so
<reisei> Shawn186: why do you think so?
<Shawn186> I have tried twice to boot it
<Shawn186> I'm about to try xubuntu
<Shawn186> though I think that will have the same graphical problems
<Shawn186> oh wait
<Shawn186> I got to the installer
<Shawn|4650M> pulled laptop ethernet for the old laptop
<Shawn|4650M> since this laptop is already on wifi
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> lubuntu on an older single core p4m have enough muscle to use lubuntu?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> with 786 MBs of DDR RAM?
<reisei> I think so.
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> wow Lubuntu has increased in demand since 13.04
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> is irda0 no longer in the kernel?
<freelancerbob> hi
<freelancerbob> my external hdd is corrupted
<freelancerbob> i try to fix it with testdisk
<t_> hi....any news on lxqt?
<wxl> t_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt
<Phaellow> guys
<wxl> Phaellow: nope, not all of us
<Phaellow> uh
<Phaellow> ok
<Phaellow> lubuntu seems not to respond to my laptop lid powersettings
<Phaellow> I've set it to everything and everytime it ends up suspeding the laptop
<wxl> what version you on?
<Phaellow> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 4.4.0-31-generic i686)
<Phaellow> kinda new to this
<Phaellow> I just copied that from the motd
<wxl> and to be clear, your laptop, without fail, suspends when you close the lid?
<Phaellow> not "without fail"
<Phaellow> right now seems to be kind of random
<wxl> random problems are very difficult to diagnose
<Phaellow> well
<Phaellow> let me try and put it on clear terms
<Phaellow> turn of screen option = suspension
<Phaellow> "switch of display" as it's listed
<Phaellow> off*
<Phaellow> lock screen = no suspension
<Phaellow> suspend = duh
<Phaellow> shouldn't switch off display just do that?
<wxl> so suspend always suspends and switch off display always suspends regardsless of whether or not suspend is on?
<Phaellow> seems to be the case
<wxl> quite strange
<wxl> i have a laptop that seems to not want to listen to my lid, though it CAN suspend fine
<wxl> still in the process of figuring it out tho :/
<Phaellow> well this one listens a tad bit too much
<Phaellow> while I'm at it
<wxl> your completely different experience is affirming for me
<Phaellow> how do I keep a process running through ssh?
<Phaellow> like I want to run a .sh
<Phaellow> and close the window
<Phaellow> and have it keep running
<Phaellow> using putty
<wxl> for putty you need to go to windows support XD
<Phaellow> ok pretend I'm not using putty then :P
<Phaellow> pretend I'm using lxde
<Phaellow> I open the terminal
<Phaellow> want to run a .sh
<Phaellow> and close the terminal
<wxl> not really relevant, as putty doesn't work with screen or tmux
<Phaellow> and still have it working
<wxl> not afaik at least
<Phaellow> I mean
<Phaellow> I think it was tmux?
<Phaellow> is that it?
<wxl> both of them are terminal multiplexers
<wxl> they give you the feeling like you've closed the terminal when it's really running in the background
<Phaellow> that's what I want then :P
<wxl> nohup can do something similar although it's not interactive
<Phaellow> i'll search about tmux
<Phaellow> thanks
<Phaellow> also
<Phaellow> what's the best way to close lxde?
<Phaellow> i've seen one using init.d and one killall
<Phaellow> does it make a difference?
<wxl> for what purpose? to log out?
<Phaellow> uh
<Phaellow> no
<Phaellow> just to close gui while I don't use it
<Phaellow> this is supposed to run as a homeserver and I'll mainly use ssh from my desktop
<wxl> haven't ever bothered to try
<wxl> i usually don't use GUIs on servers
<Phaellow> oh my god
<Phaellow> I think the issue with the settings was the resolution of the gui is so small
<Phaellow> does the settings app have an apply/ok button?
#lubuntu 2016-09-14
<skywalker> wooo loving Lubuntu!
<skywalker> anyone here got a macbook running Lubuntu?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> anyone know how irda works in lubuntu?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> trying to set up hotsync with my old thinkpad's irda port
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> for my old palm os device
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> aww, I get "bash: /etc/modules: Permission denied" when trying to run "sudo echo ircomm_tty >> /etc/modules"
<shawn196|R40> test
<shawn196|R40> ah its working
<shawn196|R40> irc from the slow pentium 4m laptop using lubuntu 32-bit.
<shawn196|R40> anyone know how to setup irda ?
<hateball> shawn196|R40: ask the real question instead
<hateball> "I am trying to do X, I get error Y" etc
<shawn196|R40> How do I check a machine's irda comm ports, if they are recognized?
<hateball> shawn196|R40: I guess it is connected on pci bus? "lspci"
<hateball> or if usb, "lsusb"
<shawn196|R40> well, the ircomm port is not showing up on lspci
<shawn196|R40> think my problem is lubuntu not picking up my thinkpad's irda port
<reisei> shawn196|R40: not lubuntu, but kernel, you need driver for the irda port I guess
<reisei> Why do you need it anyway? it's 2016
<shawn196|R40> the year doesn't mean anything
<shawn196|R40> I am trying to get jpilot to hotsync with my palm os devices
<shawn196|R40> by infrared, yes I know the constraints though I still want it
<shawn196|R40> I did a dmesg and found nsc-ircc
<shawn196|R40> heres my dmesg nsc-ircc is in there http://hastebin.com/domusibuji.go
<shawn196|R40> but nothing about irda
<shawn196|R40> [   23.120282] nsc_ircc_open(), can't get iobase of 0x2f8
<shawn196|R40> :(
<shawn196|R40> and then it disables itself
<shawn196|R40> brb going to check bios settings
<shawn196|R40> I wonder if ubuntu supports thinkpad's irda port
<asd__> hi
<asd__> will lubuntu support any printer?
<Shawn186> neat https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3pWYMnpJ-c
<gaveupwaitingfor> Hello, I have "Gave up waiting for root device. Fresh Install Lubuntu 16.04"
<gaveupwaitingfor> I read load of forums but after hours I still can get it to boot. Could someone help me?
<gaveupwaitingfor> anyone?
<Shawn186> anyone know what gui program I can use to fix overscan?
#lubuntu 2016-09-15
<Shawn186> why no one speaking?
<pelican> I had issues with light-locker making the font invisible (on and off) after a screen lock in ~5 years now. Can't find any bug reports - would like to resolve that issue for good.
<shawn196|R40> oy
<shawn196|R40> "modprobe: FATAL: Module irda0 not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-36-generic"
 * shawn196|R40 facepalms
<pelican> yup happened again - have to close down session completely
<Guest7358> what is login and password for lubuntu please ?
<leszek> wow he waited for 1 minute xD
<shawn196|R40> Howdy sleepers
<shawn196|R40> anyone in here kno how to get irda communication with palm os devices working?
<skywalker> anyone know of an xbox360 controller driver that works
<skywalker> xboxdrv caused issues with system
<lapion> hello how can I disable and remove zram on a running system ?
<lapion> even when the devices are removed wiith systemctl the ram is still not released
#lubuntu 2016-09-16
<fishcooker> how to set un-decorate windows on every lubuntu app?
<swift110> I am  trying to start firefox but it wont work. What is going on?
<aguditos> hi there, does vivaldi browser run on lubuntu_
<aguditos> 1.6 GHz RAM 480MB
<aguditos> help
#lubuntu 2016-09-17
<landodano> I'm trying to install lubuntu 14.04.05 onto an eee pc 1000. It seemed to install fine and boots, but the gui fails to start. I can log in using the cli, but neither 'startx' or 'sudo service lightdm restart' brings up the gui. I'd appreciate any help I can get in debugging or otherwise fixing this.
<Shaitan> anybody who can help me to bring my menu back? i deleted it by accident when i was playing around with the sidebar stuff and im a linux noob
<tsimonq2> Shaitan: are you referring to your panel?
<Shaitan> i think it is called "menu"
<Shaitan> on the bottom what is set up by fresh install like in windows.
<Shaitan> i found a cp terminal line in google, but it didnt work.
<Starbuckz> Hello good people, I'm trying to install lubuntu from disk on an ancient laptop but can't get further than setting my keymap. It will "detect hardware" and do some stuff but when it should ask for a computer name (according to the wiki) it just ends up in a blank blue screen with a white cmd where I can type but it won't actually recognize any commands. Any suggestions how to proceed?
<Chunkyz> anyone else REALLY looking forward to 16.10? I am right in thinking that's when LXQT is being pushed, right?
#lubuntu 2016-09-18
<marylindaisy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bm34sj65MkA
<Chunkyz> hi
<TheDcoder> WHY IS THERE A LINK TO AN OUTDATED VERSION LUBUNTU IN THE HOME PAGE!!!!!?!?!?!??!?
<TheDcoder> I just wasted 800 MB on an old version ;_;
<TheDcoder> Some pls fix
<TheDcoder> *Someone
<TheDcoder> Quick links for direct Downloads of the latest version:
<TheDcoder> [Download lubuntu (Intel x86) desktop CD]   [Download Torrent]
<TheDcoder> [Download lubuntu 64-bit (AMD64) desktop CD]   [Download Torrent]
<TheDcoder> ^ Those links point to 14.x
<TheDcoder> Latest is 16.x LTS
<TheDcoder> some one please fix it
<TheDcoder> and fast
<TheDcoder> before someone downloads them using that link
<aguitel> try to boot lubuntu with usb on chromebook but error happens
<aguitel> not booting
<aguitel> error setting up gfxboot
<lapion> Hello
<TheDcoder> What is the minimum hard disk space requirement for Lubuntu?
<aguitel> 375898541G
<tsimonq2> TheDcoder: I would say at the *absolute* *bare* minimum, it could run with 4 GB
<TheDcoder> lol
<TheDcoder> I thought of using a 1 GB VHD :)
<tsimonq2> TheDcoder: and if you're talking about lubuntu.net, that is NOT our website, Mr. All In Caps :P
<tsimonq2> lubuntu.me is
<tsimonq2> we no longer have control over lubuntu.net
<TheDcoder> Oh
<TheDcoder> who controls .net then?
<tsimonq2> TheDcoder: founder, but no longer a team member
<TheDcoder> Oh...
<tsimonq2> "lubuntu.net is not associated with Canonical which holds the Ubuntu trademark."
<TheDcoder> I missed that
<tsimonq2> while the Lubuntu team does not have Canonical employees (although I'd like a job there one day ;) ), they provide a lot of resources for us
<tsimonq2> so to say the site is not associated with Canonical in any way is saying it's not the official site
<TheDcoder> :o
<tsimonq2> because Canonical holds the Ubuntu trademark, and as an official flavor, we get to use that trademark in our name
<tsimonq2> TheDcoder: make sense? :)
<TheDcoder> sure
<tims_techlaptop> so I have a headset and when I plug it into lubuntu I only get sound in my left ear, how to resolve this?
<echoe> Hi, when i use alt+f2 or super+r, I'm not getting the little dash. I just installed 14.04 from the lubnutu mainpage? Is there something else I should do to activate this feature or something? other keyboard shortcuts are working
<echoe> dash does appear to load fine within a terinal
<echoe> found the bug and fixed the openbox menu :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1313355
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1313355 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Alt + F2 shortcut does not work on Lubuntu" [Undecided,Fix released]
#lubuntu 2017-09-11
<demophobia> where do we report errors like: /usr/share/themes/Lubuntu-dark-panel/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:682: Unable to find include file: "apps/xfce4-notifyd.rc"
<carlS> Having trouble troubleshooting installing a package. Is this a good place to get help or is there a good forum for this elsewhere?
<carlS> I have Googled it, and much of the suggestions seem to work, but don't solve the problem.
<leszek> just ask your question
<leszek> then maybe someone might be able to help
<carlS> Using Lubuntu 16.0.4 LTS in VirtualBox here.
<carlS> trying to install dotnet as an experiment to play around with it, I find that sudo apt-get install dotnet-sdk-2.0.0 gives message
<carlS> that it is unable to locate package, that it cannot find it by glob, cannot find it by regex.
<carlS> When using synaptic package manager, it gives red exclamantion point which means that it thinks it is broken.
<carlS> When I used Edit|Fix Broken Packages it gives several errors saying that it may be due to something being held.  When I try dpkg --get-selections | grep hold there appears to be nothing held.
<carlS> So at this point the package appears in synaptic, but won't install, and when I use apt-get it doesn't find it .
<carlS> <-- has to lurk for a second, but will be back in a bit.
<carlS> Exact messages in synaptic package manager is: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages. E: Unable to correct dependencies E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages. E: Unable to correct dependencies
<carlS> Since I really don't know where the conflict is, I'm backing up data and going to reinstall to 16.0.4.3 ISO and see where that gets me. I wish there were some easier way to tell exactly what the problem is.
<carlS> In case anyone was wondering, I'm back up and running after reinstalling. Will have to reinstall anaconda python and a few other things, but I think it was faster than trying to debug whatever went wrong in the packages that was giving me the errors.
<TheSilentLink> hi when I close the lid it doesn't show the lock screen. Is this because I have 2 an external monitor connected to my laptop
#lubuntu 2017-09-12
<fishcooker> anyone here get same issue about login twice on lightdm
<ois> Hiya. I'm new to ubuntu/lubuntu. I've been having issues trying to connect to my school's captive portal. I'm currently using Lubuntu 17.04
<ois> Both chrome and firefox say that it can't find the DNS address of the captive portal
<fishcooker> ois, please check your output $ cat /etc/resolv.conf or $ route -n
<fishcooker> oisois: and also your proxy configuration of your web browser
<oisois> The only thing not commented out in /etc/resolv.conf is nameserver 127.0.0.53
<oisois> route -n doesn
<oisois> list anything, fishcooker
<oisois> (I would copy and paste the output, but I'm a machine that's connected to the internet and my lubuntu machine is the one failing the captive portal.)
<oisois> This is incredibly odd. I ran sudo systemd-resolve theCaptivePortalAddress a couple of times and it comes back with a "resolve call failed.". But, every now and then it returns with an address before going back to resolve call failed.
<oisois> Same-ish behaviour on Chrome and Firefox. Most of the time, they'll complain about not finding the DNS server, but once in a blue moon, I get the login page. However, attempting to request anything from it results in a dns failure again.
<oisois> Good night y'all.
<on3pk> Hi everyone.  I'm trying to install visual studio code on lubuntu, but I seem to have some dependency problems
<on3pk> Specifically, I don't have  libgconf-2-4 , because it depends on gconf2-common, which "is not going to be installed"
<on3pk> ok, so I actually got it installed, now the screen flickers like crazy when I use it
<on3pk> ok, new problem, why does the Lubuntu menu keep undoing my changes?
<Gwauren> I'm about to install Lubuntu for the first time on an old hard drive of mine. Is there a quick beginner guide for doing this?
<hateball> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<hateball> oh they left
<spr0ck3t> Hey all... I just installed 17.04 on my real old Macbook Air (3,1) and it's generally working great. The one thing I haven't been able to figure out is how to get the backlit keyboard to work. I haven't had luck searching on the wiki or in the Ubuntu forums. Does anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<hateball> usually is some xset thing you can set
<hateball> spr0ck3t: does anything happen if you run "xset led 3" ?
<spr0ck3t> I'll explore that. Thanks
<spr0ck3t> Nah nothing
<hateball> well, "xset led <something>" should work afaik
<spr0ck3t> Thanks
<hateball> maybe just xset led? I dunno
<hateball> at least you have something to google now :p
<Guy> I have come from Linux Mint to Lubuntu. In Grub and during the bootprocess there is still Linux MInt written, although I have removed all Mint packages. I changed also lsb release and issue.
<Guy> I want to have the "Linux MInt Sonya..." removed, that's all.
<lool_> hi
#lubuntu 2017-09-13
<bell> tried to make usb boot for 14.04, didn't work. now when i try to move that file from downloads to trash, it says pemission denied. how do i fix this?
<kd> hello any one around
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kd> hi hateball and thanks
<kd> i'm struggling with a wifi dongle
<kd> lubuntu sees it but i cannot connect to any wifi enable network
<kd> its a TOTOLINK N150UA which has standard RA Link hardware, any help?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-mt7601u-148f7601-wi-fi-adapter-installation check about firmware
<kd> funny u should bring that up, that is the exact same guide i followed last night
<kd> the dongle works in windows so its not defective
<kd> oh btw on which version is lbunutu based? ubuntu version?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i use rt3072 with 10.04 and 14.04.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> check logs
<kd> i created a vm of lubuntu, i noticed at the install it asked for 3rd party installation
<kd> i didnt tick that box, could that be a factor?
<hateball> kd: which exact chipset is it?
<hateball> kd: and which release/kernel are you using?
<kd> hateball : http://www.totolink.net/sub/product/detail.asp?product_num=100037
<kd> im using lubuntu 17.04 x86
<hateball> kd: I was thinking more along the lines of "lsusb"
<kd> ok hang
<s10gopal> i can see available wifi networks but cant connect to them , please help me
<venzen> s10gopal: what make & model is it?
<venzen> s10gopal: your wifi device?
<s10gopal> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapte
<s10gopal> r
<venzen> s10gopal: this link was posted before you joined: https://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-mt7601u-148f7601-wi-fi-adapter-installation
<venzen> check that page about firmware
<s10gopal> tried
<s10gopal> not working
<kd> hateball : bus 001 device 003: id 148f:7601 RAlink Technology MT7601U
<s10gopal> kd : you can see availabe networks ?
<kd> s10gopal yup
<s10gopal> same with me , but i cant connect to them\
<kd> me neither
<kd> it tries to connect but fails
<venzen> are you guys using Network-Manager?
<kd> no whats that?
<s10gopal> no
<hateball> kd: and when you try connecting, run "dmesg" after and see if there's any interesting info
<venzen> nm is the default network manager for Ubuntu
<s10gopal> ok
<s10gopal>  i will try it
<hateball> if it's a removable USB device you can also unplug and replug it, then run "dmesg" to see if it complains about any missing firmware or so
<kd> it is a dongle
<kd> im using it in a vm now
<venzen> to troubleshoot wifi i find it helps to stop network-manager and then configure the device on the command line - errors are logged to /var/log/syslog - so it helps to find why the error occurs - but for instructions to do that you have to google
<kd> ok i will try
<kd> bbl
<s10gopal_> done
<s10gopal_> i am getting error link is not ready
<s10gopal_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25526863/
<s10gopal_> back
<s10gopal_> i can see available wifi networks but cant connect to them , http://paste.ubuntu.com/25526863/
<venzen> s10gopal_: sure, you'll have to configure it on the commandline, using iwconfig and the ip utility
<s10gopal_> ok , but how ? i am noob
<s10gopal_> iwconfig ens33     no wireless extensions.  wlx20e81600ef50  IEEE 802.11  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm              Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off            enp0s29f7u7u3  no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.  gopal@gopal-desktop:~$ ip utility Object "utility" is unknown, try "ip help".
<venzen> .
<venzen> first you configure it, then you bring it up with "ip link set wlan0 up" and you can bring it down with "ip link set wlan0 down"
<venzen> ok, not wlan0 but ens33
<s10gopal_> configure mean ?
<s10gopal_> how ?
<venzen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<venzen> it says "unsupported version" at the top of that page but the content all seems valid
<s10gopal_> Using the command Line ?
<venzen> yes, if network-manager can't make it work then your only friends are google and the cmd line :)
<hateball> s10gopal_: ens33 seems to be your ethernet
<hateball> and wlx20e81600ef50 your wifi
<s10gopal_> lspci dont show wifi
<hateball> of course it wont, as it is USB
<venzen> sure because its a usb device
<s10gopal_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25526900/
<venzen> s10gopal_ kd: when buying wifi gear always choose those with an Atheros chipset, your life will be easier
<hateball> I personally try to get Intel, but if that's not an option I go for Atheros as well
<hateball> Even Broadcom works decently these days
<hateball> ralink/mediatek... nothing but pain
<s10gopal_> i should follow this  Ralink's RT2500 ch or  Rakink's RT61
<s10gopal_> can you please remote control my pc and do it ?
<venzen> hateball: years of doing wifi meshing in the field taught me 2 things: 1) googles that can see radio waves will be indispensable, 2) always choose Atheros
<venzen> *goggles (not googles)
<hateball> :D
<venzen> hateball: for example I have a top of the range Thinkpad here on my desk but its Intel wifi does not have Master mode, so it can only connect not provide an AP - nothing you'd notice until you need it :)
<s10gopal_> not working i tried
<s10gopal_> same
<s10gopal_> wlx20e81600ef50: link is not ready [ 2065.038836] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlx20e81600ef50: link is not ready
<hateball> venzen: Sure, I was talking from purely client pov
<hateball> I have an intel 7260 in my desktop and it is excellent
<s10gopal_> sudo gksu echo "blacklist hostap" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-orinoco bash: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-orinoco: Permission denied
<venzen> hateball: sure, when they work they're reliable, agreed
<hateball> s10gopal_: you cant sudo echo, you'll need to use tee
<hateball> also.. sudo gksu is not a thing
<venzen> s10gopal_: oh dear, you are very noob. nothing wrong with that but you're in for a world of pain trying to do commandline to solve wifi problems...
<venzen> s10gopal_: i suggest buying a different wifi adapter
<s10gopal_> cant
<s10gopal_> and i need to fix it today else my dad will be angry
<s10gopal_> plz remote acess my computer and fix it
<s10gopal_> access
<venzen> s10gopal_: i'm going to give you a series of commands to type on the commandline, follow them in the exact sequence. If they don't solve your problem then its a driver issue and you'll have to google
<s10gopal_> ok
<venzen> ok to start: what is the name of your wifi device? type: ip addr show
<s10gopal_> or can i install driver ? i have driver in cd buy it says target not set like that
<s10gopal_> gopal@gopal-desktop:~$ ip addr show 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1000     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00     inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever     inet6 ::1/128 scope host         valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever 2: ens33: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN group
<venzen> your wifi device should start with a "w"
<s10gopal_> wlx20e81600ef50: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN group default qlen 1000     link/ether da:65:bf:4f:8b:fd brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<venzen> i think its wlx20e81600ef50 as pointed out by hateball earlier
<venzen> ok
<venzen> sudo ip link set wlx20e81600ef50 down
<s10gopal_> done
<venzen> sudo apt-get install iw
<s10gopal_> already installed
<venzen> sudo ip link set wlx20e81600ef50 up
<s10gopal_> done
<venzen> sudo iwlist wlx20e81600ef50 scan
<venzen> does it show anything?
<s10gopal_> something http://paste.ubuntu.com/25526968/
<s10gopal_> mine is  ESSID:"Home"
<venzen> ok, good, please wait a few minutes
<s10gopal_> but i can see wifi networks using gui too and it show them tooo
<venzen> s10gopal_: sure but sometimes Network-Manager (that drives the GUI) messes up with some cards, that's why we're getting under the hood
<venzen> follow this answer: https://askubuntu.com/questions/138472/how-do-i-connect-to-a-wpa-wifi-network-using-the-command-line
<venzen> remember that your wifi device is not called wlan0 but wlx20e81600ef50
<s10gopal_> before doing this i should removed saved info using gui ?
<venzen> no need, the GUI has been stopped right?
<s10gopal_> ?
<venzen> s10gopal_: you can run: sudo service network-manager stop
<s10gopal_> sudo wpa_supplicant -B -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant Failed to open config file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf', error: No such file or directory Failed to read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'.
<venzen> yes, you have to create the conf file with: sudo nano /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<venzen> put your SSID and password in there like in the linked answer
<s10gopal_> how to save and exit nano ?
<s10gopal_> i know vi editor only
<venzen> s10gopal_: also, copied and pasted and called the device wlan0 - you have to replace wlan0 with wlx20e81600ef50
<venzen> Ctrl+X
<venzen> you can use vi instead...
<s10gopal_> lso, copied and pasted and called the device wlan0 - you have to replace wlan0 with wlx20e81600ef50 ?
<venzen> yes
<s10gopal_> sudo wpa_supplicant -B -iwlx20e81600ef50 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument
<venzen> s10gopal_: please pastebin the contents of /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<s10gopal_> venzen : sudo wpa_supplicant -B -iwlx20e81600ef50 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument
<venzen> s10gopal_: please pastebin the contents of /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<s10gopal_> network={     ssid="Home"     psk="Bsnl@243009" }
<s10gopal_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25527019/
<venzen> that's fine but you should change your password because you posted it in public :)
<venzen> ok, the issue might be wext... hold on
<venzen> try:
<s10gopal_> ?
<venzen> sudo wpa_supplicant -B -iwlx20e81600ef50 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dnl80211
<s10gopal_> sudo wpa_supplicant -B -iwlx20e81600ef50 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dnl80211 Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant
<venzen> you see i changed the driver in the last option -D
<s10gopal_> wow
<s10gopal_> Successfull
<venzen> you're pulling my leg
<venzen> now get a dhcp address
<s10gopal_> sudo dhclient wlx20e81600ef50
<s10gopal_> but it is blinking
<venzen> correct
<s10gopal_> now ?
<venzen> yep
<s10gopal_> disconnect mobile and try wifi again ?
<venzen> you don't have to disconnect mobile
<venzen> what does iwconfig say?
<venzen> run: iwconfig
<s10gopal_> sudo dhclient wlx20e81600ef50 // still blinking
<s10gopal_> wlx20e81600ef50  IEEE 802.11  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated              Tx-Power=20 dBm              Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off
<venzen> its not associated
<venzen> hmmm
<venzen> try:
<venzen> sudo wpa_supplicant -B -iwlx20e81600ef50 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Datmel
<s10gopal_> should i close this terminal running dhclient ?
<venzen> yes, you can Ctr-C or close it
<s10gopal_> sudo wpa_supplicant -B -iwlx20e81600ef50 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Datmel Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant wlx20e81600ef50: Unsupported driver 'atmel'
<venzen> oh dear, well try some of the drivers shown by: wpa_supplicant -h
<s10gopal_> wpa_supplicant -h wpa_supplicant v2.4 Copyright (c) 2003-2015, Jouni Malinen <j@w1.fi> and contributors  This software may be distributed under the terms of the BSD license. See README for more details.  This product includes software developed by the OpenSSL Project for use in the OpenSSL Toolkit (http://www.openssl.org/)  usage:   wpa_supplicant [-BddhKLqqstuvW] [-P<pid file>] [-g<global ctrl>] \         [-G<group>] \         -
<s10gopal_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25527065/
<s10gopal_> ?
<venzen> ok, we've tried them all (nl80211 and wext) and dhclient didn't manage to get an address from your AP, so this is what netowork-manager also failed on
<venzen> sorry, it looks like this device is not going to work with Linux
<s10gopal_> but it is supported
<venzen> what is the name of the USB device (make and model)
<s10gopal_> on its cover
<s10gopal_> tb 0143s
<hateball> venzen: 148f:7601
<s10gopal_> can we do one last thing ?
<venzen> I mean like Totolink or whatever
<venzen> s10gopal_: and what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<s10gopal_> terabyte 802 wifi network adapter
<venzen> 17.04?
<s10gopal_> 17.04
<s10gopal_> but it also dont work on lubuntu
<venzen> who manufactures it?
<s10gopal_> chinease
<venzen> name of the company?
<s10gopal_> terabyte
<s10gopal_> terabyte co ltd
<venzen> ok wait
<venzen> a moment
<hateball> s10gopal_: are you on 4.10-33 now? kernel wise
<s10gopal_> i think
<hateball> this file should be default exist on your system /lib/firmware/mt7601u.bin
<s10gopal_> 4.10.0-33-generic
<hateball> as well as /lib/modules/4.10.0-33-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/mediatek/mt7601u/mt7601u.ko
<hateball> and... then things should magically work
<hateball> and I suppose they do, since you can actually scan networks
<s10gopal_> cd /lib/modules/4.10.0-33-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/mediatek/mt7601u/mt7601u.ko bash: cd: /lib/modules/4.10.0-33-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/mediatek/mt7601u/mt7601u.ko: Not a director
<venzen> i wonder if its not something in the wifi router setup? Like an odd choice of security like WEP or such?
<venzen> s10gopal_: you can do ls rather than cd
<demophobia> Should I use a tiling desktop? If so, which one?
<s10gopal_> got output
<s10gopal_> plz see this make log when i install drivers http://paste.ubuntu.com/25527116/
<venzen> what is the output?
<s10gopal_> i think it can help
<s10gopal_> """ls /lib/firmware/mt7601u.bin /lib/firmware/mt7601u.bin ""
<venzen> that log shows it never compiled
<venzen> but if you have the two files that hateball mentioned you should be fine
<s10gopal_> in read me , it say do something
<s10gopal_> but i dont know what it says
<venzen> pastbin the readme
<s10gopal_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25527125/
<s10gopal_> " gopal@gopal-desktop:~$ ls /lib/modules/4.10.0-33-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/mediatek/mt7601u/mt7601u.ko /lib/modules/4.10.0-33-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/mediatek/mt7601u/mt7601u.ko"
<venzen> the readme says it only supports kernel 2.4 and 2.6 - that's very old - we're at kernel 4.4 already, so that build package won't work
<venzen> s10gopal_: i've gotta go, sorry we couldn't make it work
<hateball> in fact we're at 4.10 :p
<hateball> in 17.04
<s10gopal_>  what should i do ? switch to old ubuntu ?
<hateball> No, trade your dongle for another one with atheros chipset
<s10gopal_> bye thx for help
<venzen> hateball: oh, right... i'm with the old 16.04 swamp fossil still
<hateball> !hwe | venzen
<ubottu> venzen: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<s10gopal_> hateball : can't
<hateball> :D
<venzen> s10gopal_: great, good luck
<hateball> s10gopal_: Then there's not much any of us can do
<venzen> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<s10gopal_> hateball : any idea what i can do ?
<venzen> ubottu: you're grand!
<hateball> s10gopal_:  trade your dongle for another one with atheros chipset
<s10gopal_> cant , and i am from india
<venzen> s10gopal_: Intel will also work
<s10gopal_> i dont think these dongle are available , and intel is very costly
<hateball> The point is ralink/mediatek have absolutely terrible linux support
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://askubuntu.com/questions/555957/what-to-do-if-wifi-can-scan-networks-but-cant-connect ?
<hateball> you can also look for broadcom, which for the most part works well
<venzen> hateball: my experience too
<venzen> like today, its 99% there but no cigar
<s10gopal_> and on my dongle it works on linux 2.4 or later , even it works on windows 7
<venzen> s10gopal_: some products just don't work - with lots of googling you might find a solution but that's hard work - the best is to exchange that USB device for one that has a different chip
<s10gopal_> but all models available in india have same chip
<s10gopal_> https://www.flipkart.com/search?q=usb%20wifi&otracker=start&as-show=on&as=off
<venzen> tell your dad you spent a lot of time with helpful Linux guys and that they say the particular chipset is problematic in Linux even though the company advertises Linux support on the box
<s10gopal_> thx you
<s10gopal_> you help me alot
<s10gopal_> and also spend your precious time on this problem
<hateball> It seems strange if only one exact chipset was allowed for sale in India
<venzen> s10gopal_: if you can get an Edimax wifi dongle - that should also have an RTlink chipset but they tend to work out the box
<hateball> venzen: dunno about that, first hit on flipkart seems to use RTL8188CUS
<hateball> and I am pretty sure I've thrown such a card in the trash
<hateball> maybe it had EU on the end, but no matter
<venzen> s10gopal_: if its any consolation, I have Lubuntu 16.04 on this top-of-the range thinkpad and Linux doesn't even see the touchpad (mouse) - I have to plug in a USB mouse into a $2K laptop - not because of Linux but because these manufacturers design for Windows
<hateball> s10gopal_: While not really the place for it, maybe you could ask in #ubuntu-in if someone knows of a USB dongle that works out of the box
<venzen> good idea
<s10gopal_> ok
<hateball> The other option is ##hardware but then you'd need to find someone that uses both linux and lives in India
<s10gopal_> thx
<venzen> s10gopal_: could you just run an ethernet cable between your pc and the router - and not use wifi?
<s10gopal_> cant
<s10gopal_> modam is not near computer
<venzen> is the signal ok by the pc?
<venzen> ethernet can run up to 100m
<s10gopal_> yes
<venzen> ok guys i have to go, bitcoin is having a market bowel movement
<s10gopal_> bye
<kd> [12:52] <venzen> s10gopal_ kd: when buying wifi gear always choose those with an Atheros chipset, your life will be easier hi venzen, im back. what brands do you recommend i buy
<hateball> That's hard to say really
<hateball> TP-Link has Atheros in *some* of their products
<hateball> and to make it more funny they can change chipset when they release v2 or v3 or so of a thing
<kd> ah
<hateball> So you'll really need make sure what you are getting
<kd> so how do i get my one going?
<kd> else i have to buy a new one it seems >.<
<hateball> Well you have the same as s10gopal and well... that's a no-go
<hateball> kd https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Category:Wireless_adapter
<hateball> or...
<hateball> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kd> hateball what is strange is with my dongle i have linux drives from their site
<kd> yet i cant get it going
<hateball> kd: Yes, but they are made to compile against an old kernel
<hateball> and you arent supposed to need to, after kernel 4.2 or 4.4
<hateball> yet... the drivers do not work
<hateball> I have the same experience with the old realtek, same crap
<kd> dang
<hateball> some chipsets drivers even get removed from the kernel for being too poor
<hateball> so... that's why it's cheaper (for total sanity) to get atheros or intel
<kd> on what kernel version is lbuntu 17 based on?
<hateball> 4.10
<kd> hateball i found a better list : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<hateball> it's not very comprehensive
<hateball> and also quite outdated
<kd> :/
<kd> i guess im gonna have to get a pci card
<kd> https://www.rebeltech.co.za/243-wireless
<venzen> i'm just readin through s10gopal's dmesg output... his eth device has driver r8169 ... that seems to be the RTlink driver, no?
<hateball> Yes
<hateball> nothing strange with that, as his wifi chipset is usb
<hateball> r8169 actually works well
<venzen> ok, sure, but then as his wifi devices connects to his router:
<venzen> wlx20e81600ef50: send auth to 1c:5f:2b:4a:fe:8a (try 1/3)
<venzen> wlx20e81600ef50: authenticated
<venzen> wlx20e81600ef50: aborting authentication with 1c:5f:2b:4a:fe:8a by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)
<venzen> so the drivers seem fine and the device authenticates, but something else goes wrong
<hateball> yea, poor firmware goes wrong probably
<kd> i know right
<hateball> you can of course try loading the module and disabling things like wifi-n
<venzen> yeah
<venzen> that's hit and miss
<hateball> Like I said, lower total cost of sanity to just get something that works properly :p
<demophobia> what IRC client would you recommend? i'm using the default Pidgin app right now but it's not highlighting messages with my name
<hateball> Surely that is configurable
<venzen> kd: i found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-mt7601u-148f7601-wi-fi-adapter-installation#554278
<venzen> have you tried that?
<kd> yes
<kd> last night
<kd> and again today
<venzen> and the outcome? no change?
<kd> i noticed when i installed lubuntu on vm today at the screen where it asks to download upgrades while downloading
<kd> it asks to download and installed 3rd party drivers
<kd> it did mention wifi
<kd> yeah same outcome
<hateball> If you have Lubuntu in a VM... why are you passing through the USB device?
<venzen> oh-hooo
<hateball> And not just using the hosts network
<kd> hateball because the pc i have lbuntu installed is a p4 desktop at home
<kd> im at work now
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi/ take firmware from git
<hateball> JohnDoe_71Rus: Are you just posting random links?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> check firmware size and version
<hateball> iwlwifi has absolutely nothing to do with mediatek chipsets
<kd> indeed
<JohnDoe_71Rus> some times in distrib not all functional firmware, there link to git
<kd> also i have fibre at home and my p4 has 100mb and is incompatable with router
<kd> router only gigabit lan
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gigabit port perfect work with 100mb card
<kd> not on my pc for some reason
<kd> connects fine with my adsl router that is 100mb native
<kd> hateball 4.10 is that ubuntu 14?
<hateball> kd: 4.10 is the kernel used in Ubuntu 17.04
<kd> ko
<kd> ok
<hateball> kd: sometimes auto-negotiating fails for network interfaces, you could try forcing 100mbit
<kd> how do i do it on lbuntu
<kd> i dont see options at editing wired connection 1
<venzen> kd: as you might be aware the ubuntu versions are determined by year and month of release, the kernel version has a different scheme - major number 4 minor number 10 and then a release number after that like 4.10.62
<hateball> kd: you can it using "ip" but I have forgot the syntax
<hateball> ip link set eth0 something something iirc
<hateball> can also do it using ethtool if that is installed
<venzen> conceivably one can install an old 2.6 kernel version in a modern ubuntu release but some things won't work - notably hardware drivers
<hateball> kd: see this for examples https://www.shellhacks.com/change-speed-duplex-ethernet-card-linux/
<venzen> sudo ip link set eth0 up|down
<venzen> or just good old sudo ifip dev eth0
<hateball> venzen: we're talking about forcing speed/duplex
<venzen> correction: sudo ifup dev eth0
<hateball> to troubleshoot issues with a switch/router
<venzen> and idown
<venzen> ifdown - i'm losing the ability to type coherently
<kd> you guys are a wealth of knowledge
<kd> that last link i have to install ethtool
<kd> but i cant cause i cant connect to router >.<
<venzen> kd: you can go to the 17.04 package repo and download the ethtool .deb package on a nother host. Then copy it to the lubuntu host and use sudo dpkg -i ethtool_xyz.deb to manually install
<venzen> just make sureon the package page that it has no other dependdencies - you should download those too and install before ethtool
<venzen> kd: https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/ethtool
<hateball> kd: well it is possible with "ip" as well, I just dont remember
<hateball> read the manpage :p
<venzen> no dependencies (your system already has libc6)
<kd> ok (:
<venzen> hateball: that might be simpler
<kd> i looked at the man page is dawnting
<kd> wht about ip-link command
<venzen> kd ip is a modern utility that does a lot of network related stuff: address and feature configuration (e.g. link speed) and routing, etc
<venzen> btw - i just checked the ip manpage and there doesn't seem to be a command to set link speed - it'll have to be ethtool - which is what i've always used
<hateball> could be
 * venzen takes a hit from the bong and reminisces...
<venzen> i've been using Lubuntu for 6 years and love it
<venzen> lightweight. no matter how powerful a machine i use i always opt for Lubuntu
<kd> i discovered lubuntu last week
<kd> and alreayd loving it
<demophobia> i started this week and i'm liking it more than macOS at the moment, and, frankly, liking this $80 Dell more than a >$800 surface pro 4
<demophobia> so sick of stupid problems like the screen dimming when i open a dark app
 * hateball primarly uses KDE Plasma :o
<venzen> its how i remember Gnome in the early 2000s - Ubuntu Unity just started resembling MacOS too much - making assumptions and trying to serve me up helpful things - which is really annoying in truth
<demophobia> this $80 dell lubuntu seems faster than that surface pro 4 too
<venzen> demophobia: sure, i really enjoy not having a fancy desktop weighing down the whole system
<venzen> hateball: i've used KDE at times but have always returned to Gnome and Gtk for various reasons
<venzen> hateball: what's Plasma like? Any screenshots i can look at?
<demophobia> KDE Plasma sounds graphics intensive
<venzen> KDE has always been heavy on the eye-candy - in a good way - but I like to run the system as light as possible
<hateball> It does require 3D support, but it's not as heavy on overall resources as it once was
<hateball> Anyway, we don't bite over in #kubuntu :p
<venzen> and surely lighter than Unity
<venzen> :)
<venzen> just as a by-the-by:
<venzen> i spend most my time in Chromium or Gedit (coding or writing) or in Gnome Terminal
<hateball> venzen: guess there's some screens here https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.10.0.php otherwise there is google image search :p
<venzen> those are my most productive apps
<venzen> checking...
<hateball> Yes, I primarily use Chromium and Konsole, the DE itself is just... there
<venzen> exactly
<venzen> hateball: i must say that my favorite filebrowser of all time was Konqueror - is that still around?
<demophobia> kubuntu is fatter than lubuntu, right?
<venzen> Well, even fat girls think they're thinner than fat girls :D
<hateball> venzen: it's Dolphin these days, Konqueror (to be replaced) is a browser
<hateball> demophobia: It uses more resources overall, yes
<venzen> hateball: in 2003 i discovered Konqueror in Debian KDE and as a filebrowser it looked good and was just so intuitive - i'd have that old skool version back any day
<venzen> even the LXDE filebrowser (whatever its called) is OK but just not as savvy as I remember Konqueror
<venzen> anyway, that's when we used to wear an onion in our belt...
<venzen> hateball: Plasma looks good
<venzen> its light and easy on the eye
<demophobia> PCManFM?
<venzen> demophobia: that's the name - yes. its OK - i get by - its never hindered me
<venzen> whereas Unity and MacOS just get in the way all day long
<kd> can i ask about ubuntu 16 shares here or must i bugger off to #ubuntu ?
<venzen> kd: what's 16 shares?
<kd> ubuntu v16
<demophobia> lol
<venzen> ask here so i can learn something new today
 * demophobia waits with bated breath.
<venzen> i use 16.04 and 14.04 on different machines. love it
<kd> i create shares of my drives in ubuntu but cant connect to it from windows 7 machine
<kd> i can see them but even when loging in /pcnam/username
<kd> it fails
<venzen> hmm. i know naathing about Windows... sorry
<kd> its on ubuntu side
<venzen> As far as i remember you have to use Samba to allow Windows to use a share
<kd> i instaled samba
<venzen> right so workgroup is a thing and Samba requires some setting up in order for WIndows to access the drive share
<venzen> but that part of my memory is blurry, perhaps #ubuntu will have more folks with know-how?
<kd> yeah
<kd> battling for weeks now
<kd> scoruing the internet has proved nada
<dzho> kd: been a while since I touched samba but I've spent time wrestling with it before.
<dzho> usually my approach here is to see what the relevant logs are
<dzho> or otherwise dial up the verbosity of error messages or log messages until you get some sort of useful message to work from
<venzen> dzho: exactly, this is how i remember solving SAMBA problems time and again - there's always something - the same thing if i remember correctly - that doesn't work by default
<venzen> if i recall, its a Winbind issue that doesn't work out the box
<dzho> and there are too many possibilities to know from this side as to how to approach this in detail
<dzho> like, is this the only windows server?
<dzho> how are the accounts being handled? on the windows side? on the samba side? across the samba accounts vs the Linux accounts?
<Manzo_> Hi I'm a beginner , I have made with unebootin a bootable usb with lubuntu 17.04 iso on it. I can start lubuntu but when I try to install lubuntu from the deskopt icon , when i get to the disk selection i can only see my usb drive and not the internal hard disk. sorry for my enlgish thanx
<Manzo_> "gparted" and "disks" can't see the internal hard drive
<Manzo_> Hi I'm a beginner , I have made with unebootin a bootable usb with lubuntu 17.04 iso on it. I can start lubuntu but when I try to install lubuntu from the deskopt icon , when i get to the disk selection i can only see my usb drive and not the internal hard disk. sorry for my enlgish thanx
<mmarconm> is there a way to install interface language from terminal ?
#lubuntu 2017-09-14
<fishcooker> is it possible to install server using ubuntu desktop live usb?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> better alternate or netinstal
<fishcooker> noted JohnDoe_71Rus, thanks
<powerpete> After Installing Lubunut 16.04 in VM, I can not switch my keyboard layout to switzerland layout. it's not available.
<powerpete> Why is this not availble.? I don't know this issue from ubuntue 16.04
<powerpete> How to solve the problem?
<murii> what do you guys think about the latest version of lubuntu?
<murii> Should I run it as my main OS?
<murii> also,for how long will it be supported?
<habeangur> I usually run LTS ones to have a more stable system
<hateball> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<hateball> murii: LTS is 5 years, non-LTS 9 months
<murii> 17 is non-LTS?
<hateball> so "the latest" would be 17.04, and that is supported until the end of the year pretty much
<murii> ah
<habeangur> how can I switch user in Lubuntu?
<hateball> by then you should have upgraded to 17.10 for a new 9 month cycle
<habeangur> murii: yes 17 is non LTS, the next LTS is 18.04
<hateball> murii: LTS is released every 2 years, so 18.04 will be LTS
<murii> hateball, what if I won't upgrade?
<habeangur> murii: you won't receive new softwares
<murii> fair enough
<murii> thank you!
<hateball> murii: well you dont get security updates etc
<habeangur> murii: yet with many tricks you can install software on a out dated ubuntu
<hateball> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<habeangur> murii: but for your security you would better upgrade to the new one
<habeangur> so anyone know how to switch user?
<habeangur> from command line?
<habeangur> I know I can run lxsession-logout and click on the button but I want to do it from command line
<murii> were you guys able to install skype ?
<dzho> habeangur: within the context of the command line itself '/bin/su - otherusernamehere' might be what you want.
<murii> I'm prompted with Software Install utility and when I click on the "Install" button nothing happens
<hateball> murii: How are you trying to install it?
<hateball> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<hateball> iirc it is in partner or universe repo
<hateball> otherwise for personal use it works in a browser
<hateball> afaik
<hateball> (I do not use it)
<murii> hateball, that does not work
<murii> Package skype is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<murii> help?
<murii> please
<hateball> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<maiux> hello all
<maiux> can someone help me setting up tightvncserver as "virtual desktop" on lubuntu 16.04 lts?
<maiux> I need to launch lxde session in my ~/.vnc/xstartup and I can't get it to work
<habeangur> dzho: what?I want to switch user, as I do when clicking on that button in lxsession-logout
<dzho> habeangur: sorry, can't help with that. Maybe you should just click that button.
<murii> what's the best way to completely remove a package?
<murii> sudo apt remove seems like it's not enough
<murii> purge?
<habeangur> dzho: I want a command line way instead of clicking that button, if there is no way to do such thing, I want to modify the source code to make it suitable for myself
<leszek> murii: yep exactly sudo apt purge
<habeangur> should I rapid my question?
<shadi> Hi, I have installed lubuntu 17.04 in my laptop. There is only one diskspace created at the time of installation. Now I want to do partition. I have installed gparted.But I can't partition it.Can anyone help?
<leszek> 2mins 30seconds
<leszek> people don't have patience nowadays
<Croco> Hi, I am trying to use internet on lubuntu(in windows10 vmware) Could you give a general guide for network setup?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> simple nat шт vmware settings
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *in
<lubuntu_FanBoy> Hello
<lubuntu_FanBoy> Guys I have a question
<lubuntu_FanBoy> How to remove HexChat Icon from taskbar ?
#lubuntu 2017-09-15
<slipttees> Hi guys
<slipttees> in guest session "Error - No session for pid 894" Search about, cant find solution :-(
<demophobia> slipttees, error for what process?
<slipttees> apparmor
<slipttees> XF86Terminal
<slipttees> :/
<slipttees> run.log
<Unit193> LP 1273524
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1273524 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "LXDE guest session shows error message "no session for pid <pid for lxsession>"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273524
<slipttees> i try this... no work :-(
<slipttees> i fix remove --purge apparmor kkk.  But no better solution. Install him again
<slipttees> Unit193: lubuntu Xenial 16.04.3 here
<slipttees> Hi guys.. other help. rsrs
<slipttees> I can disable "Change user" for guest session?
<slipttees> "switch User"
<slipttees> how to disable "Switching user" for guest session?
<Dan__> Hi there. Can anyone tell me how to make a bootable USB to install lubuntu 17.04 32 bit? I'm running windows 10 64 bit for purposes of building the USB.
<wxl> i've heard rufus works in windows but can't verify that. i don't do windows. :)
<daffodil> I thought there used to be a program you can download that will do it, it was in the ubuntu FAQ last time I did something similar
<wxl> rufus is a program you can download.
<wxl> actually rufus appears to be the official recommendation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Windows
<Dan__> i just used rufus and it's installing right now! thanks for the help!
#lubuntu 2017-09-16
<someone_> hi, i'm trying to install lubuntu on my virtual machine but i'm afraid of it taking over my host operating system when i download it, is that going to happen?
<someone_> hi, fishcooler
<someone_> hello?
<someone_> hi, antis
<antis> hi
<someone_> i'm trying to install lubuntu on my virtual machine but i'm afraid of it taking over my operating system after i download it, will that happen?
<antis> in a virtual machine? no this will not happen :)
<someone_> oh, okay
<someone_> thank you
<antis> welcome
<demophobia> is mac's implementation of windows a virtual machine?
<antis> demophobia, if i get your question right, mac doesn't have it's own windows implementation. so you can run it in a vm or "natively" with every nuts & bolts included :P
<Murii|linux> Hi, I need a command to start my bash script once X seconds
<Murii|linux> perhaps in combination with nohup if it helps
<wxl> crontab
<Murii|linux> ok
<Murii|linux> wxl, danke!
<wxl> np
#lubuntu 2017-09-17
<titi_> Bonjour
<venzen> ikonia: you're an op here too?
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> what's up ?
<venzen> you village copper cover the neighbourhood, eh?
<ikonia> no
<venzen> so, how are you and me going to co-exist in this space?
<ikonia> without issue
<venzen> yes, but with respect, officer, if a person tells me to "try to think" when I consider my responses as a natural function of mind, then there is condecension and force of will being applied - that's an issue
<venzen> you made an issue
<ikonia> just drop it please
<ikonia> I've told you where to go if you want to discuss it
<ikonia> either join there - or drop it
<venzen> remind me again please
<ikonia> #ubuntu-ops
<venzen> #ubuntu-ops?
<ikonia> thats it
<venzen> right, and i can fill in a form there? fuck off
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> and please control the language
<ikonia> it's not welcome in any of the ubuntu channels
<venzen> don't tell me, contribute and fascilitate, like the rest of us
<ikonia> no, just don't swear
<venzen> i did. don't strong-arm me in future and i won't need to use strong language in the channel or go to #ubuntu-ops and quote our interactions there
<ikonia> no-one is strong arming
<venzen> yes yes. goodbye
<ikonia> you have a choice 1.) join ubuntu-ops to discuss your problem 2.) be quiet
<ikonia> (on that topic)
<venzen> good addendum there. i have nothing else to say
<ikonia> perfect, thank you
<Zwei> Hello, sorry if this is the wrong channel, but I'm unsure where to go. What's the syntax for opening multiple lxterminal tabs?
<Zwei> The man page says this: -t NAME[,NAME[,NAME[...]]]
<Zwei> I tried lxterminal -t "t1,t2" - doesn't work
<Zwei> tried without " " - doesn't work
<Zwei> Thank you in advance.
<venzen> Zwei: try: lxterminal --tabs="one"[,"two"[,"three"]]
<venzen> Zwei: in fact, dunno why they confuse matters with those brackets: lxterminal --tabs="one","two","three"
<Zwei> venzen: Thank you!
<Zwei> it works :)
<venzen> Zwei: great. for various reasons I installed Gnome-terminal in Lubuntu - it allows you to save and restore tabs and is just more customizable in general, anyhow, lxterminal works
<Zwei> venzen: I think I'll give that a try. Thanks for the recommendation.
<venzen> Zwei: in both gnome-terminal and lxterminal you can cycle through those tabs with Ctrl+PgUp/PgDown
<venzen> Zwei: the keybinding works for most native aps that have tabs
<Zwei> venzen: I see, thank you :)
<Zwei> Now I'm tryin to set different working directories for each tabs (in lxterminal)
<Zwei> I think I'm going to give up soon and switch to gnome-terminal
<gdelgm> ANYONE- GRUB ISSUE?
<gdelgm> ANYONE HERE - QUICK ADVICE
<tsimonq2> gdelgm: Try #ubuntu
<tsimonq2> Also
<tsimonq2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tsimonq2> and
<tsimonq2> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
#lubuntu 2018-09-10
<zztopless> Afternoon all... Wondering how to restart the desktop environment in lubuntu 18.04... Google seems surprisingly unhelpful :/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Something like `sudo systemctl restart lightdm`
<zztopless> well that worked (got my taskbar back), but seems to have killed all open windows? (not a big issue if so, just wondering is they are still open but not visible...)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, that kills the session, sorry.
<zztopless> for some reason I've always associated lightdm with only kde, don't know why
<zztopless> lubot, that's ok - the session needed to be put out of it's misery... windering if my veracrypt container is still decrypted and mounted
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's the other way around :) GDM with GNOME, SDDM with LXQt and Plasma, and LightDM with just about everything else.
<zztopless> roger that, yeah for some reason in my mind kde and lightdm were both part of the 'desktop' and plasma with kde just makes it more confusing
<zztopless> I use Kubuntu (now mintKDE is ending) for my main work vm and just getting back into lubuntu for one that has the least overhead - impressed so far, the desktop appearance has come a long way from when I last used it about four years ago
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I suspect you would be amazed with our LXQt-based daily images :)
<zztopless> ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What are you confused about? :P
<zztopless> Wallpapers?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That, and the general look and feel.
<zztopless> Cool
<zztopless> Yeah, trying to play with the size and background of the main panel, but when I make it larger than default I got this strange, two-toned background to it, like it doesn't like being larger than the default.  Selecting a slightly transparent black seems to fix it and doesn't seem in increase resource consumption
<zztopless> That said, the vm is currently living in a significantly more resource-abundant environment to the one it will soon have to suffer in...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Feel free to stick around here or in #lubuntu-offtopic; I have to go to bed.
<zztopless> yeah I will, cheers - it's 3:13pm here :P
<zztopless> good night and thanks for the help
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Np
<zztopless> Is there any way to copy the panel configuration and copy it onto another panel (ie using 3 monitors and only needing to set up the panel once, as well as being able to copy changes made to one across to the others)?
<shalokshalom_> hi there :)
<shalokshalom_> the download link for pi3 is missing: https://pictshare.net/iqggd3nmf5.png
<shalokshalom_> or is it the same?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @shalokshalom_ [<shalokshalom_> or is it the same?], Oh, it's the same.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sorry for the confusion, I can edit it later if wxl or @VikingRedwolf don't get to it first.
<slipttees> Hi guys
<slipttees> why "Show connected volumes on the desktop" doesn't work in lubuntu 18.04?
<slipttees> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/1790924
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1790924 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "pcmanfm desktop shortcut cifs mount volumes" [Undecided,New]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @slipttees [<slipttees> why "Show connected volumes on the desktop" doesn't work in lubuntu …], samba volumes appear.
<slipttees> lubot: regression 16.04.5 mount using cifs works... 18.04.1 not!
<slipttees> lubot: i using pam_mount + cifs
<slipttees> 16.04 work... upgrade for 18.04 stop work
<wxl> @HlMollerCl ^ those lubot mentions are for you
<wxl> @HMollerCl i mean
 * wxl mumbles something about stupid telegram
<slipttees> wxl: ok.. sorry. I'm tired :-(
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @slipttees do you still have the 16.04 installed?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe is a problem of cifs-utils
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> Ubuntu 18.04 has a problem with samba
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> I don't know if 18.04.1 has solved this problem
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> But 18.04 you need to edit samba conf
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> https://youtu.be/sLy1WVxdXmY
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> Have you tried this? 👆🏾
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That's on server side, this problem is client side
#lubuntu 2018-09-11
<FXpro> crap.  disconnected
<FXpro> how much hard drive space should I make a lubuntu partition?  and what about swap files??
<FXpro> I am not doing anything tremendous.  just a handful of apps, yandex as my primary browser, maybe some kind of security suite if it is even needed.
<FXpro> tor as well.
<FXpro> also, the installer is identical to peppermint os so far.
<FXpro> nobody home in here or?
<superdreamkilla> how can I apply an .icc color profile to my monitor?
<ftmh17> hi
<ftmh17> need some help
<tsimonq2> !ask ftmh17
<tsimonq2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cnnx> is it possible to install lubuntu on my usb stick as a permanent installation?
<cnnx> to boot from usb everytime
<cnnx> and read/write to it
<cnnx> i've beeen trying all morning
<leszek> cnnx: Yes it is possible. Though it is super slow usually
<leszek> So it might be better to just use the persistent boot option and a persistent partition or file on the usb stick
<cnnx> its just for a custom robot i built
<cnnx> i had debian on a usb 2.0 stick
<cnnx> but want to put lubuntu now
<cnnx> leszek: can you link me to the slower way please?
<leszek> then it should work the same way as debian
<cnnx> I don't remember it was a while ago
<leszek> cnnx: basically you need 2 usb sticks. 1 as the source and the other one as a target. Boot from the source start the installer and choose the 2 usb stick as target including its mbr as bootloader target
<cnnx> i thought I had tried that
<cnnx> let me try again
<leszek> that way you'll get exactly what you would have when installing on ssd/hdd
<cnnx> ok ty
<lvrp16> is lubuntu available for arm64 yet?
<lvrp16> or any plans?
<wxl> lvrp16: there's pi versions
<lvrp16> armhf?
<wxl> pi2/3
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lvrp16 [<lvrp16> armhf?], Yes, armhf ;)
<wxl> although it's not fair to say that it will work with every armhf device, thus my insistence on calling it pi2/3
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We were thinking about arm64 but that might be a few releases.
<wxl> even still, bootloaders are potentially an issue
<lvrp16> wxl: tsimonq2: thanks i just care about bootstrap
<lvrp16> the bootloaders i can handle
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lvrp16 [<lvrp16> wxl: tsimonq2: thanks i just care about bootstrap], There's a way to install Lubuntu on arm64 devices.
<lvrp16> http://share.loverpi.com/board/libre-computer-project/libre-computer-board-aml-s905x-cc/image/ubuntu/ <--- missing lxde
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Well, we don't do LXDE anymore in 18.10 and on, but... :)
<lvrp16> everyone is on LXQT?
<wxl> yup
<lvrp16> cool: thanks guys. i'll stick to lxde on debian then.
<Wafficus> How do I start Cool Retro Term on startup for Lubuntu?
<wxl> Wafficus: in the "Default Applications for LXSession" settings look under the "Autostart" tab
<Wafficus> Thanks
<wxl> np
#lubuntu 2018-09-12
<lubot> innerdev was added by: innerdev
<lubot> <innerdev> Hello. Can you help me with HiDPI somehow? I have 15'' laptop with 1920x1080. All elements are way too small. What can I do besides font size increase?
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> Have you seen if lubuntu recognized the correct resolution?
<lubot> <innerdev> Yes, it is. Resolution it's fine. I have HD and it detects as HD. I mean, i just want to make all interface bigger. HD is too small on 15'' for me.
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> Have you tried this: https://code.luasoftware.com/tutorials/linux/enable-hidpi-scaling-on-lubuntu/
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> No Hdpi in lubuntu by default
<lubot> <innerdev> Not tried yet, thank you a lot! I'll try right now.
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> Ok
<Wafficus> Hi there, question about autostart programs
<Wafficus> for the "Add" button
<Wafficus> do I have to specify the path of the specific program?
<Wafficus> I compiled a program called "Cool Retro Term", and I'd like it to startup whenever I startup the computer
<wxl> as a general rule, i'd advise specifying the full path but if it's in your default $PATH you should be fine, wafficus
<Wafficus> so its compiled in a separate folder on my desktop
<Wafficus> do I have to move the entire folder into somewhere on my /etc directory?
<Wafficus> like its in a folder called "Cool Retro Term"
<Wafficus> the current directory aka pwd is:
<Wafficus> /home/sbpc/Desktop/cool-retro-term-master/cool-retro-term
<wxl> so it's probably not in your path then
<wxl> unless you see /home/sbpc/Desktop in $PATH
<Wafficus> where should I move it to then if I want it in my path?
<wxl> is it a standalone file?
<Wafficus> ah so move it in a folder called "$PATH"?
<Wafficus> eh more like a directory
<wxl> do you have a ~/bin?
<Wafficus> but yeah it has an executable file
<wxl> $PATH is a variable
<Wafficus> gotcha
<wxl> do `echo $PATH`
<wxl> a ~/bin is a good thing to have if you do a lot of scripts (i do a done)
<wxl> s/done/ton/
<wxl> so just mkdir ~/bin
<Wafficus> echo $PATH:
<wxl> and then in .bashrc add something like `export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin`
<Wafficus> aha
<Wafficus> I found bin
<Wafficus> so should I move a copy of that directory in it
<Wafficus> like
<wxl> and then create a softline to your cool-retro-term like so: `ln -s $HOME/Desktop/cool-retro-term-master/cool-retro-term $HOME/bin/cool-retro-term`
<Wafficus> move the entireity of it
<wxl> note by ~/bin i DO NOT mean /bin
<Wafficus> ah
<Wafficus> well
<Wafficus> I cd'd outside of my default directory
<Wafficus> aka "sbpc"
<Wafficus> and then on that top directory
<wxl> you can move it in /bin if you want
<Wafficus> I found /bin
<Wafficus> would that mean I could execute it by name if i did that
<wxl> it's just you have to sudo your way to it whcih is one extra step you don't necessarily need
<Wafficus> like "cool-retro-term"?
<Wafficus> ah gotcha
<Wafficus> hmm
<Wafficus> dang
<wxl> but if you did everything i mentioned above you could do the same thing without sudo
<Wafficus> good point about sudo
<Wafficus> ok lemme read what you said then one sec
<Wafficus> appreciate it
<wxl> np
<wxl> to be clear we're creating a "bin" folder in your $HOME folder
<wxl> and then we're adding that to your $PATH
<lubot> <innerdev> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/vz6O9Dm.jpg Well, I have done this guide. But now... Look at the bottom. What?.. O_o How to fix it?..
<wxl> so that anything in that $HOME/bin folder can be executed directly without specifying the path
<Wafficus> gotcha
<Wafficus> but I have to ultimately pick
<wxl> the final step is making a link from $HOME/bin to your folder
<Wafficus> if I want bash to only point to that $HOME/bin folder right?
<Wafficus> otherwise all other scripts will be screwed up right?
<wxl> the value in that is that assuming that is under source control, you can continue to keep it updated without having to move things around all the time
<Wafficus> link huh
<Wafficus> maybe I'm too much of a newbie for now
<Wafficus> here's an idea
<wxl> the `export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin` basically says "add $HOME/bin to the end of the $PATH variable`
<Wafficus> yeah
<Wafficus> but then that's the default one from now one right?
<wxl> so it's not going to screw anything up
<lubot> <innerdev> I have to idea how to google it...
<Wafficus> I tried cp cool-retro-term-master/ $HOME
<Wafficus> apparently that didn't work
<wxl> you can do that too, but the way PATH works, it's not recursively searched
<Wafficus> I just wanted to make a copy so I don't screw up
<Wafficus> it was super hard to build this terminal emulator tbh
<wxl> so you'd need to copy ONLY the executable into $HOME/bin/
<Wafficus> ah gotcha
<wxl> if you had $HOME/bin/cool-retro-term-master/cool-retro-term you'd actually need to add $HOME/bin/cool-retro-term-master to your $PATH in order to run cool-retro-term without specifying the full path
<wxl> actually that looks pretty easy to compile. you at least have all the build depends listed out for you :)
<wxl> but if you're new to it compiling is just hard period
<Wafficus> hey im back
<Wafficus> so I created a bin directory under $HOME
<Wafficus> placed cool-retro-term in there
<Wafficus> so now I have to go to my bash rc file right?
<wxl> edit $HOME/.bashrc
<lubot> <innerdev> Without scaling it work fine, look
<wxl> btw what version of ubuntu are you on?
<lubot> <innerdev> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/YmT0Nlk.jpg
<wxl> *L*ubuntu sorry :)
<Wafficus> hey back
<wxl> btw what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Wafficus> could you state what to do one more time
<Wafficus> I wasnt in tmux again :/ so sorry
<Wafficus> you said to edit the bash file right?
<wxl> edit $HOME/.bashrc ...... but i just realized we might be able to do this a LOT easier. you know there's a PPA, right?
<Wafficus> yeah I tried the ppa
<Wafficus> it wasnt working tbh
<wxl> what version you on?
<wxl> (lubuntu)
<Wafficus> idk tbh
<Wafficus> probably most recent
<wxl> `lsb_release -a`
<Wafficus> 18.04.1 LTS
<wxl> and how do you know the PPA didn't work?
<Wafficus> I tried it a couple weeks ago tbh
<wxl> i would really advise you use the PPA as it will keep itself updated and keep you from having to compile
<wxl> `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:vantuz/cool-retro-term && sudo apt update && sudo apt install cool-retro-term` and you should be done
<wxl> by the way i'm starting to envision the silly scheme you have in mind trying to autostart this thing XD
<Wafficus> I can that sudo command
<Wafficus> ran
<Wafficus> waiting on terminal
<Wafficus> well
<Wafficus> once it gets the ppa correctly like you said
<Wafficus> this might be easier tbh
<wxl> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay easier
<wxl> and all that path business is taken care of
<Wafficus> true
<Wafficus> I'm still pretty a beginner dev tbh
<Wafficus> I've written some Python based webcraerpers
<Wafficus> webscrapers
<Wafficus> for my website, musimatic.net
<Wafficus> its been fun though
<wxl> neat
<Wafficus> i'll be back in a sec
<Wafficus> it didn't give me any errors
<Wafficus> so i'll see if it worked
<wxl> well if you want to contribute i'm sure we could find a place for you in lubuntu
<Wafficus> ooh nice
<wxl> we have a couple things we've built out of py
<Wafficus> tbh
<Wafficus> I've tried an open source project called Pybee so far
<Wafficus> and I've ran a couple tests for them
<Wafficus> but its been a day or two between responses on their Gitter
<wxl> nice
<Wafficus> after work that is you know
<wxl> !info pybee
<ubottu> Package pybee does not exist in bionic
<Wafficus> but yeah where could a beginner like me contribute to Lubuntu?
<Wafficus> take a look at musimatic.net
<Wafficus> see what I've done so far
<Wafficus> and see if its worth while tbh
<Wafficus> I appreciate the idea tbh
<wxl> well, for one, join #lubuntu-devel and the mailing list is lubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<Wafficus> ok, I'll do both
<Wafficus> one sec I'll be back wxl
<wxl> we'll probably need to teach you packaging but that's relatively simple
<wxl> i'm working on a better tutorial
<Wafficus> hi back
<Wafficus> so I tried that ppa on their site
<Wafficus> and "cool-retro-term" doesn't work
<Wafficus> I saw a couple 404 errors during the install
<Wafficus> hence the install on my end tbh
<lubot> <innerdev> @Marcelo Pugliesi [Ok], Thank you any way. After reboot it works (i hope) properly.
<Wafficus> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bugs-launchpad-net-falkensweb/cool-retro-term
<Wafficus> sudo apt-get update
<Wafficus> ^ that's what I did
<wxl> not sure where you got that from
<wxl> `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:vantuz/cool-retro-term && sudo apt update && sudo apt install cool-retro-term` and you should be done
<wxl> NOT bugs-launchpad-net-falkensweb but vantuz
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> OK Dmitry. Glad it worked
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/~vantuz/+archive/ubuntu/cool-retro-term
<wxl> admittedly there is another ppa
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/~bugs-launchpad-net-falkensweb/+archive/ubuntu/cool-retro-term
<wxl> but they don't publish anything for bionic
<wxl> general advise: don't use ppa's unless they're recommended by the upstream developer
<wxl> curiously that second ppa you mentioned is owned by tom chiverton who also added the link to the OTHER ppa (not his) upstream https://github.com/Swordfish90/cool-retro-term/commit/7325835c3f6946c2bd701514052b237c6817ff71
<wxl> ah here's the distinction: vantuz is for new releases and tom's is for old ones https://github.com/Swordfish90/cool-retro-term/issues/442#issuecomment-383235604
<lubot> innerdev was removed by: innerdev
<lubot> innerdev was added by: innerdev
<Wafficus> hey im back
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For official Lubuntu announcements, usually just blog posts: https://t.me/LubuntuOfficial
#lubuntu 2018-09-13
<lubot> Keigan The Tennessean was added by: Keigan The Tennessean
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> <Keigan The Tennessean> @tsimonq2 [Welcome!], Thank you Sir. Looking forward to what the future hold for one of my favorite distros.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 👍
<lubot> <Keigan The Tennessean> Where can I get a Lubuntu ISO with LXQT? The links I'm finding don't work
<wxl> iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<wxl> that's where daily images are published
<wxl> look under cosmic/18.10
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That also points to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/ but you should really submit the results of your installation on iso.qa.ubuntu.com so grab it from there :)
<wxl> yuuuuuuup
<wxl> tl;dr it's in development
<wxl> might want to head over to #lubuntu-devel and keep in touch if there are any bugs
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://telegram.lubuntu.me/development on your side Keigan :)
<lubot> <Keigan The Tennessean> Thank you. I don't know much about the development part but I'd like to help anyway I can, such as reporting bugs and other issues.
<wxl> oh yeah that :)
<ChunkzZ> when can we expect LXQt?
<wxl> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<wxl> oh jeez
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> !cosmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) will be the 29th release of Ubuntu.  Release annoucement at https://markshuttleworth.com/archives/1521
<wxl> that doesn't help either
<wxl> good god
<ChunkzZ> lol
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseSchedule
<wxl> just fyi the release version tells you the month and year of release
<ChunkzZ> wxl, that will ship with LXQt?
<wxl> yup
<wxl> you can go grab a daily and test it right now
<ChunkzZ> 100% or?
<wxl> 100%
<ChunkzZ> I've been waiting a while already :(
<wxl> well stop waiting and grab the daily!!!
<wxl> we need testers and bugs reported and any other help you can provide
<wxl> idle with us in #lubuntu-devel
<lubot> Gianluca Zuccheri was added by: Gianluca Zuccheri
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> Gianluca Zuccheri was removed by: Gianluca Zuccheri
<krytarik> LOL :D
<lubot> <Tele_Launda> So quick
<lubot> <Tele_Launda> Faster then flash
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think @tsimonq2 welcome is a little scary
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hehe
<lubot> TheWendyPower was added by: TheWendyPower
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<krytarik> Uh oh..
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 😆
#lubuntu 2018-09-14
<Wafficus> Hi there, how can I fix this Github + Lubuntu related error:
<Wafficus> https://pastebin.com/VxtJ8vU0
<Wafficus> I'm trying to do a git clone into a repository that I forked off from, and am wondering why it doesn't work :/
<lubot> DanieldeAntunano was added by: DanieldeAntunano
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> <DanieldeAntunano> Hi!
<ball> Mornin'
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heya, how you doing?
<oleg328128> Hi, how to install Lubuntu 18.04 through a grub 1.98? Through DVD or flash I can not, there something has deteriorated.Installed xp, debian only in safe mode is loaded.
<hans_> is 18.04 lxde based or lxqt based?
<oleg328128> hans_, lxde
<hans_> and 18.10 will be lxqt based?
<oleg328128> yes
<CohenianCohenite> Hello!
<wxl> i don't see anything wrong with it but trust your experience!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> i don't see anything wrong with it but trust your experience!], ECHAN :P
<wxl> bah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bad wxl is bad
<wxl> how i missed it is beyond me https://share.riseup.net/#EOF9cgwIXr3uNE0e8IA5Wg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> how i missed it is beyond me https://share.riseup.net/#EOF9cgwIXr3uNE0e8IA …], HAHAHAHAHA
<ball> Is there a Lubuntu image for the Raspberry Pi?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes there is.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Only 16.04 though.
<ball> Thanks
<wxl> ball: and only the 2 & 3. not the original Pi
<ball> Ah, so much for that theory then.
<genii> I thought popey had some pi clustering project at some point for native compiles
<genii> ..or someone, maybe not him
<wxl> genii: i think you're thinking of Wimpress's project.. which is 2&3
<wxl> https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/
<genii> wxl: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/a-raspberry-pi-build-cluster-for-ubuntu#/ is what I was thinking of
<wxl> huh cool
<wxl> ball: ^^^
<ball> thanks
#lubuntu 2018-09-15
<lubot> KeiganTroutt was removed by: KeiganTroutt
<dn1987p> Hello, I'm having trouble with one of my external monitor which gets detected but just keeps saying "no signal", what can I try?
<dn1987p> OS is Ubuntu 18.04
<dn1987p> *Lubuntu
<obrown2> Hi, since I installed lubuntu 18.04, my laptop becomes very hot and shutsdown by itslef. What could be the problem?
<Delarn> Can I install the distro on a flash drive
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @dn1987p [<dn1987p> *Lubuntu], How do you know it is detected? Can you post the output of xrandr?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Unfortunately, not a lot of people actually stick around.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They'll ask a question and leave without an answer :(
#lubuntu 2018-09-16
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> @tsimonq2 [They'll ask a question and leave without an answer :(], That's because you don't answer within the 30 seconds which is all the patience they have… :(
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Dreamingwolf [That's because you don't answer within the 30 seconds which is all the patience …], ^
<lavinho> good afternoon
<lavinho> help me please
<lavinho> i can't find wireless card on my netbook
<lavinho> lubuntu 18.04
<lavinho> lspci not appear
<lubot> AlFXLogic was added by: AlFXLogic
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> hello
<lubot> Slider1 was added by: Slider1
<lubot> <Slider1> Hello
<lubot> <Slider1> We are only 22 😮🧐
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hehe :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey @AlFXLogic
#lubuntu 2019-09-09
<lizzie_chan8347> is there a setting in lubuntu by which you can set scripts to run as executable files?
<lizzie_chan8347> as opposed to ubuntu where you can do so by right-clicking the script and going to properties?
<lizzie_chan8347> i unpacked a tar.gz file
<lizzie_chan8347> and now i have the folder and a file called "start.sh"
<lizzie_chan8347> but i cannot get it to execute...when i click on execute or 'execute in terminal' nothing happens
<lizzie_chan8347> do i have to be in the folder and use tools>open current files in terminal ??
<lizzie_chan8347> i keep getting "no such file or directory"
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @lizzie_chan8347 [<lizzie_chan8347> but i cannot get it to execute...when i click on execute or 'e …], Do in a terminal , sudo sh start.sh
<n-iCe> hi
<iffraff> H, I have just added an egpu to my laptop, it has a amd radeon rx 580 driving 2 4k monitors, and now the input, mainly from keyboard but sometimes mouse to is hanging.  is there some tool I could use to figure out where the bottle neck is?
<iffraff> hi is anyone familiar with radeontop?
<iffraff> I'm having trouble installing it
<iffraff> ok, how about libdrm.  launchpad shows three files to download, do I need all three?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdrm/2.4.95-1
<giaco> hello
<giaco> how can I switch main display <> secondary display?
<DingoWealth> giaco: which version of lubuntu are you on?
<giaco> DingoWealth: I've just solved by exploring right click on the taskbar. Thanks
<Guest28589> hi
<skulstars> hello
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2019-09-10
<juan_> ola
<giaco> hello. Problem with taskbar. I have not one but two network manager icons and not one but four dropbox icons
<giaco> I mean system tray
<giaco> solved by disabling and re-enabling indicator applets
<Naelr> OK Simon told me to wait for @wxl[m] to come online but gonna type out my problem now.  2 different models of laptops 3 different machines.  After installing latest version of lubuntu the laptop won't boot.  It is as if grub didn't get installed. I know i can manually install grub but want to know what info to pull that might help.  I have the iso on a usb stick I created with Multisystem.  Don't think that matters but thought I would put that info out
<Naelr> there.  Laptops installed on are Lenovo L430 and HP Elitebook 8560p.  FWIW Peppermint and Ubuntu Mate latest versions install and boot just fine.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl @kc2bez ^
<kc2bez> Naelr: which version did you install? Also, can you pastebin your install log?
<Naelr> I downloaded latest... I just found something on an endeavour install I tried out on same machine.. it did the same thing.. sure where do I get my install log  ... /var/log/install?
<kc2bez> by latest do you mean 19.04 or 19.10?
<kc2bez> the debug log in /var/log/installer will work
<Naelr> disco dingo ... latest stable ... the installer didn't set boot flag on the boot partition
<Naelr> 19.04 I think .. is that disco dingo
<kc2bez> Yes, 19.04 is disco dingo.
<kc2bez> I think there is an upstream bug for the boot flag thing. Let me dig it up.
<Naelr> I checked and set boot flag and computer booted up just fine
<kc2bez> Here is the upstream bug report https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1175
<kc2bez> That sounds like the issue you ran into.
<Naelr> funny that endevour linux did the same thing.. yea that is exactly what happened... but on a lenovo l430... weird
<Naelr> all I did was set boot flag on partition and rebooted
<kc2bez> endevour uses the calamares installer too so I would expect the same result. Glad you got it working.
<Naelr> thanks so it is 100% a calamares issue.. I guess that makes sense... yup worked the same on both machines... have a good one
<lynxmk> test
#lubuntu 2019-09-11
<n-iCe> hi
<lubot> <ctisme> how to know the bottleneck resource usage is on disk or  on memory ?
#lubuntu 2019-09-12
<lubot> <ctisme> @ctisme [how to know the bottleneck resource usage is on disk or  on memory ?], i want to upgrade the hardware
<cynibrea> Hi. I set up a wi-fi connection in Preferences > Network Connections. How do I actually make it connect to the one I set up? "Automatically connect to this network when it is available" is ticked, and I rebooted, but it does not seem to connect.
<Alex37> hi
<Alex37> hi
<Alex37> hi
<Alex37> hi
<krytarik> Alex37: Seriously, dude?
<Alex37> can anyone help me on ubuntu 14.04.6
<krytarik> Well, 1.) this is Lubuntu support, and 2.) 14.04 is EOL since April.
<Alex37> which ver work on pentium m cpu
<Alex37> ibm t42
<Alex37> cause of pae
<Alex37> anyone can help
<CrazyTux> is lubuntu lxqt as stable as lubuntu lxde?
<lynorian> more stable in some ways
<CrazyTux> will I have to reinstall lubuntu lxqt when a new version comes out?
<CrazyTux> the current version is 19.04. Will I have to reinstall 19.10?
<CrazyTux> or can I keep upgrading to newer releases?
<CrazyTux> when will LTS version of lubuntu lxqt be available?
<The_LoudSpeaker> CrazyTux, you can upgrade. Next LTS version of lxqt in lubuntu will be 20.04
<lubot> voivod was added by: voivod
#lubuntu 2019-09-13
<mint> hi
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hi mint how can we help you
<mint> im new to xubuntu and ubuntu.
<mint> and also new to linux Mint and new to GEntoo
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> This channel is for Lubuntu support
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just as an fyi
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> But please continue
<mint> but some of my probs are linux-specific, and not lubuntu specific
<mint> maybe this isnt the place for it then, but...
<mint> im using an older version of xubuntu and older version of Gentoo as well.
<mint> and I CANNOT get the APT package mangaer on xubuntu to get and install anything
<mint> also the Ubuntu Center wont work either
<mint> but im using version 11.10 of xubuntu, burned onto a Live CD back in 2018...
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hmm are you on Freenode?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> The best thing you could do since this involves multiple Linux distros is to try #linux on Freenode
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Right but to be fair this is Lubuntu support not necessarily Xubuntu support
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Are you strictly limited to just a burned cd copy?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Or do you have access to a flash drive to attempt to run another distro just to rule out any issues with the burned cd?
<mint> i can only use DVD right now
<mint> live DVD
<mint> i was just wondering: could the fact that I ahve no hard drive mounted on my PC prevent package managers and repositories from working?
<wxl> ##linux he means
<wxl> also there's #xubuntu
<wxl> and it looks like #gentoo
<wxl> 11.10 is end of life a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time ago and is unsupported, so you will likely get no help for that
<wxl> the problem you're facing is that there are no repositories of software for a version that old
<guiverc> mint, you can add packages on a 'live' system, but the repos for EOL releases aren't there anymore (they get moved to old-releases; so won't be found by default)
<wxl> and the install path to 19.04 (current version; a whole **SEVEN YEARS NEWER**) is unsupported as well and could cause all sorts of breakage
<wxl> know that both mint and xubuntu are ubuntu based so that's going to apply to all the above (yes, lubuntu, too)
<wxl> and gentoo.. why??? X'''''D
<mint> mint is based upon ubuntu? did not know that...
<mint> its a thousand times better, from what ive experienced so far...
<wxl> yeah. mint is mostly just ubuntu.
<wxl> they have a couple tweaks of their own.
<mint> like a streamlined, rock-solid, reskin?
<wxl> realizing that "ubuntu" REALLY means a collection of software
<mint> yeah.... like every OS is
<wxl> not exactly
<wxl> windows is always window
<wxl> s
<wxl> os x, too
<guiverc> mint concentrate on visual tweaks; and are happy to have a reduced security model to achieve it... nothing is without costs..  (you can tweak mint up to ubuntu standards but it's not hte default)
<mint> damn seriously, guiverc? Cuz I ve heard that ubuntu is already borderline NSA spyware to begi with... and you're telling me Mint is even LESS secure?
<mint> like it's got backdoors and stuff?
<mint> deliberately made probe-able, etc.?
<wxl> kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu mate, ubuntu budgie, ubuntu studio, and ubuntu kylin are all selections of software from the ubuntu repositories
<wxl> where have you heard this?
<guiverc> I think privacy != security myself; no not backdoors... just decisions made ..  you can use same model of security but lose many of the 'mint' tweaks...   Mint allow use of unsupported software (from EOL ubuntu releases) etc - neither mint nor *ubuntu have backdoors
<mint> So while we are on this topic...: what would be the MOST secure in the world? ARchlinux? Slackware? Linux-From-Scrach?
<mint> openBSD?
<wxl> roll your own
<mint> wxl: WIlder's Security Forums
<wxl> ........ but also know what you're doing
<wxl> mint: link to the post discussing the topic specifically, please
<mint> man that was WAYYYY back!
<mint> back in the days when i was a winblows user...
<mint> not a linux user
<mint> yet
<wxl> paranoia is great, but so is skepticism.
<mint> i ve heard DEbian, REdhat, Fedora, Ubuntu, and every Ubuntu derivative has been deliberately weakened/backdoored/etc. for mass-surveillance purposes.
<mint> ive never done anything illegal in my entire life so im not worried/scared...
<wxl> and given that the code is entirely open source so this would be obvious, where's the mechanism?
<mint> i dunno. im the newbie here...
<mint> lol
<guiverc> backdoors are easier to hide in closed-source..
<mint> of course
<mint> but open source that zillions of lines long...
<mint> and cannont be "vetted" 100%
<wxl> sure it can
<mint> but dont worry im not paranoid
<wxl> uhh huh
<wxl> and on that note, o/
<guiverc> catherdral and the bazaar issue - which isn't Lubuntu support.
<mint> and have nothing to hide anyway...
<mint> ok i didnt mean to change the subject, guiverc. i was just addressing you guys' statemens... im outtie... *lurks*
<mint> *away from keyboard bout to go to bed*
<nmzm> Hello everyone :) I have a strange question. Just noticed that support for lubuntu 16.04 ended, but there's something like community support until 2021. What exactly is a community support?
<wxl> normal ubuntu support
<wxl> i.e. not specific to ubuntu
<wxl> lubuntu i mean
<wxl> which is to say that may not be as familiar with its idiosyncracies and might not be as helpful
<wxl> tl;dr upgrade :)
<nmzm> wxl: thanks! Seems like it's time to upgrade my system to 18.04
<wxl> yup
<wxl> or just start in at 19.04
<wxl> to be frank, that would be my personal recommendation
<wxl> 18.04 is the last lxde version and the upgrade path to lxqt is not supported
<wxl> i.e. going from 18.04 to 20.04 will be messy
<nmzm> I'm not sure about lxqt desktop, because my noteboot is way too old, but it runs great with lxde. I'll check requirements for lxqt
<nmzm> But thanks again, wxl :)
<wxl> the requirements are basically the same
<nmzm> I hope lxqt isn't much heavy :D
<nmzm> wow, not bad
<wxl> it isn't
<wxl> l still stands for lightweight
<wxl> it was a project started by (among others) pcman, the guy being pcmanfm
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> nmzm: what are your computer's specs?
<nmzm> There's like amd athlon 2 CPU, 4 GB of RAM, 64 VRam
<nmzm> Not much, but he's old :D
<wxl> jeez 4gb of ram, you've got a super computer
<nmzm> desktop PC is a way better, but I'm working mostly on my notebook :D
 * wxl has run lubuntu on 512m and 256m if i don't expect the web to work very well XD
<nmzm> Well, the fun fact is -> HDD with 50GB only :D
<wxl> you've got more than enough to do the trick
<wxl> you'll really like lxqt
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> 4 gigs of ram is fine
<wxl> maybe wait until next month when 19.10 comes out
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Lubuntus good on that alone in a vm
<wxl> we've definitely been working hard on improvements
<nmzm> Hmm, then I'll stick with 16.04 until 19.10 comes out, I think it's a better idea
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ok feel free to try it in a vm in case though
#lubuntu 2019-09-14
<mgc> test
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> mgc: can we help you with anything?
<lubot> mineonlydeed was added by: mineonlydeed
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> Hi friends, I need help. I am a beginner and using a 32 bit laptop. I just installed lubuntu in it. Now I can't connect to the WiFi. It worked perfectly for the first time. Now it doesn't.
<diogenes_> mineonlydeed, what exactly "doesn't work".
<diogenes_> and what do yu mean by "first time".
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @mineonlydeed which version of lubuntu?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @diogenes_ I think he means wifi worked earlier.
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> @The_LoudSpeaker [@mineonlydeed which version of lubuntu?], 19.04
<diogenes_> The_LoudSpeaker, "doesn't work" is a very vague description, doesn't work what? it's either you see the networks and you cannot connect, or you can't see the networks at all.
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> @The_LoudSpeaker [@mineonlydeed which version of lubuntu?], 18.04 maybe
<diogenes_> also what is the first time? is it when running off of a live usb it was working and now after the installation it doesn't.
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> The_LoudSpeaker, "doesn't work" is a very vague description, doesn't …], it doesnt show any network conncections
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> noice. do you know which wifi adapter your system has? intel or broadcom ? or something else?
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> @The_LoudSpeaker [noice. do you know which wifi adapter your system has? intel or broadcom ? or so …], intel
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> it should work for intel.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, did it work in live usb?
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> yes it did work
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> then I suppose you have 18.04 and you didn't select to install 3rd party drivers during installation.
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> @The_LoudSpeaker [then I suppose you have 18.04 and you didn't select to install 3rd party drivers …], I suppose so
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> so what will do now?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> can you send a screenshot of your desktop? the screen after you click network icon.
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> One second please
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, let me dig something up, there was a page having instructions on how to install 3rd party drivers
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, let me dig something up, there was a page having instructions on how to in …], K sir
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lynorian is there a man page somewhere for this?
<lubot> <lynorian> for 18.04 stuff?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> for 3rd party drivers
<lubot> <lynorian> I don't think so
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/JZoacIY.jpg
<lubot> <lynorian> for the lubuntu manual there is software properties gnome
<lubot> <lynorian> or stuff should be in system tools
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @mineonlydeed can you send the output of 'lspci' ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> just run 'lspci' in terminal without quotes.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> and you can paste the output at pastebinit.com
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> I cannot connect it into internet
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> Then how?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ohh you can send a screenshot here then.
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> Wait
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, you will need to conect to internet to download some packages and get your wifi running.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, I suggest using 19.04 as 18.04 is the last version where we use lxde.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> lxqt is used since 18.10 and transition from lxde to lxqt is not supported.
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> @The_LoudSpeaker [ohh you can send a screenshot here then.], lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS600 Host Bridge 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS600 PCI to PCI Bridge (Internal gfx) 00:12.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB600 Non-Raid-5 SAT
<lubot> A 00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB600 USB (OHCI0) 00:13.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB600 USB (OHCI1) 00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB600 USB (OHCI2) 00:13.3 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB600 USB (OHCI3) 00:13.4 USB controller:
<lubot> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB600 USB (OHCI4) 00:13.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB600 USB Controller (EHCI) 00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 14) 00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB600 IDE 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices
<lubot> , Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) 00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge 00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS600M [Radeon Xpress 1250]
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> (Photo, 640x1280) https://i.imgur.com/iyyzbOV.jpg
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> one sec.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> can you send the output of 'lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network '
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> No out put
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> gg!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: any idea how do we identify the network adapter here?
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/fSE33VG.jpg
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @mineonlydeed what does 'ifconfig' give ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> diogenes_: any idea how do we identify the wifi adapter here ?
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> @The_LoudSpeaker [@mineonlydeed what does 'ifconfig' give ?], It is saying no command as such
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ...
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> can you connect to a wired connection for now somehow?
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> @The_LoudSpeaker [can you connect to a wired connection for now somehow?], Let me try using usb tethering from my phone
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah. that should work.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> then once you are connected, run following from your terminal: … 1. sudo apt update … 2. sudo apt install net-tools … 3. ifconfig
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> send the output of last command.
<ubu> Has anyone figured out how to get rid of systemd?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> so sad, image viewer can't print images
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> ubu: There are distros like Void that don't feature systemd
<kc2bez> JohnDoe_71Rus: Which image viewer are you using?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i try lximage, gpicview, pinta (editor) they all don't have Print function
<kc2bez> Which version of Lubuntu? 18.04 or 19.04?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 18.04
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Have you tried placing the image in Libre Office?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> and i try this on Calculate Linux (gentoo based), so fresh software
<kc2bez> lximage-qt that is in 19.04 does have a print option. I will have to get my 18.04 VM up to see what options you have there.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> LO can't open multipage tiff. Then i know that image viewer can't print any images
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://i.imgur.com/dhLA5wR.jpg no print. (sorry russian locale)
<kc2bez> JohnDoe_71Rus: Perhaps "eye of Gnome" will work for you.
<kc2bez> !info eog bionic
<ubottu> eog (source: eog): Eye of GNOME graphics viewer program. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 709 kB, installed size 2556 kB
<kc2bez> It has a print option.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> eog for lubuntu? And 1/2 gnome too
<kc2bez> Lubuntu 18.04 is GTK based. It only pulled down a few dependencies when I installed it.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> can you advice gtk2/3 theme for lubuntu 18.04 like fusion lxqt?
<kc2bez> I honestly can't. I am not as familiar with lxde and the themes available.
<kc2bez> If wxl is around he may know ^
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> Using lubuntu 18.04 … Getting dependency error while installing libre office from the software store
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> @mineonlydeed [Using lubuntu 18.04 … Getting dependency error while installing libre office from …], Anyone? Help?
<kc2bez> @mineonlydeed what is the exact error?
<kc2bez> Also
<kc2bez> !patience | @mineonlydeed
<ubottu> @mineonlydeed: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> @ubottu [<ubottu> @mineonlydeed: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if …], K
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/YC7A4UQ.jpg
<kc2bez> @mineonlydeed if you run the software updater is the system up to date?
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> @mineonlydeed if you run the software updater is the system up to date?], It's not.
<kc2bez> Ok. you should probably update first.
<kc2bez> I was able to install libreoffice on an updated system.
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> I was able to install libreoffice on an updated system.], But while updating
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/KlD8RUz.jpg
<kc2bez> @mineonlydeed what is the result of issuing `sudo apt update` in the terminal?
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> And now it showing system is updated
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> @mineonlydeed what is the result of issuing `sudo apt update` in the te …], Upto date
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> I can't even force remove libre nor install it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> What's the output of: sudo apt remove libreoffice
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/r4UGdQK.jpg
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> @SamuelBanya [What's the output of: sudo apt remove libreoffice], This error
<kc2bez> @mineonlydeed you have a package that is broken somewhere. You really should force install or remove. Try doing this in the terminal `sudo apt-get install -f` and `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> @mineonlydeed you have a package that is broken somewhere. You really s …], While doing these, the above told errors are coming
<kc2bez> I have to apologize, I intended to write you should NOT force install or remove above.
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> I have to apologize, I intended to write you should NOT force install o …], Hmm, ok. Now that is the way?
<kc2bez> That being said, can you pastebin the errors you have in the terminal, I can't make out much from your photo.
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> Ok
<lubot> Peter was added by: Peter
<lubot> <Peter> Hi, i'm a beginner. Anyone tried web server + wordpress on lubuntu?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Nope, but should work ok, just follow what an ubuntu tutoriales says
<lubot> <HMollerCl> However if you don't need desktop environment, ubuntu server is more secure
<lubot> <kc2bez> And you could run a Ubuntu server in a VM on Lubuntu.
#lubuntu 2019-09-15
<theos> hi
<theos> is there a way to install lubuntu-desktop and remove firefox? I have chromium
<guiverc> theos, lubuntu-desktop on 19.04 recommends firefox, it's not a dependency https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/lubuntu-desktop
<theos> guiverc i am on 14.04
<theos> wait. let me check.
<guiverc> 14.04 LTS is EOL & unsupported; even 16.04 LTS flavors are unsupported.
<theos> (how do i check which OS I have?)
<guiverc> `lsb_release -a` from term should tell you.
<guiverc> though running `ubuntu-support-status` maybe benefecial to knowing your support options.
<guiverc> fyi:  14.04 means the 2014-April release (yy.mm format); it was a LTS giving it 3 years of supported life; 5 applies to main Ubuntu (with Unity for 14.04 so it's EOL now too; 14.04 is now ESM only)
<theos> thanks. its 14.04. the reason i installed an older version is because i have to use my old laptop for now which only has 512MB ram. and 18.04 used a lot of ram by default
<theos> i see. thanks again. I hope you understand my situation. I have worked out other kinks. had to find an OS, a web browser etc. now i just need to remove ff because its useless on this laptop. chromium is the only option i have now as it uses half the ram as compared to ff.
<guiverc> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS is supported, has updates & is secure; Lubuntu 14.04 reached EOL in 2017-April so hasn't received updates (desktop) since then. I'd not recommend using the laptop on the web as only 14.04 ESM is supported
<theos> I was using 18.04 on my newer system before it died. it had 8 GB of ram and good enough cores to keep things running.
<theos> I understand what you are saying. Is there a way to remove ff without removing lubuntu-desktop?
<guiverc> I use 18.04 on an old thinkpad (t43) with 1.5gb of ram, also tested 18.04 on latitude d610 (1gb) & other like systems, but didn't test on anything less than 1gb of ram.
<theos> ya. i installed 18.04. it was working fine. just used twice the ram as compared to 14.04
<guiverc> I don't have a 14.04 system here to query package/dep rules; online tools don't support it as only ESM supported (by Canonical, not Ubuntu volunteers).  I probably would have gone for a network installer (or server) of 18.04 & add only what I needed (not via meta-packages) to stick to openbox or whatever you like - ie. light & current!
<theos> so there is no way to remove ff?
<guiverc> we don't support 14.04; I don't have access to 14.04 dep rules here (no 14.04 box & online tools only have supported releases).
<theos> I see. thanks for your help.
<tgnvs> Hello.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> tgnvs: Hello how can we help you?
<lubot> <voivod> hello to you all
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @voivod hi. How can we help you?
<lubot> <voivod> @The_LoudSpeaker [@voivod hi. How can we help you?], not now 😉 I have a eeepc 1001 px and I plan to install Lubuntu. I only like to say hello
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Let us know if you need any help.
<Lutinmalin> Hi! I'm a new Lubuntu user and I'm having a couple issues, namely lxqt-powermanagement doesn't work and some touchpad/touchscreen trouble
<Lutinmalin> how can I troubleshoot? :)
<Lutinmalin> I tried installing batmon.app but it doesn't work either
<_F3B0_> hola k tal??
